# Is Chris getting worse?



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better. Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.

What if CWC got _worse_? This isn't about wanting his life to deteriorate more but I am wondering about how he goes on from here. How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis?  (@Marvin said he gouged that wound out himself) In the past his delusions were strange but harmless mostly. They are now life  threatening.

What does everyone else think? Can he get worse in terms of health or behaviour or will he just cope with it? Will anyone have to step in to help him like the state or Cole?

Note: I thought this was too specific for CWC general. If it isn't appropriate as its own thread mods can lock it.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 11, 2016)

Without a doubt yes. Chris supporting incest has been one of the lowest points for him this year. He won't cope with shit and will keep digging a worse ditch with only himself to blame.


----------



## Eponine (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better. Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.
> 
> What if he got _worse_? This isn't about wanting his life to deteriorate more but I am wondering about how he goes on from here. How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis? In the past his delusions were strange but harmless mostly. They are now life  threatening.
> 
> ...


I think in the end we'll be surprised by his resilience. I'm leaning into a 'he'll just cope with it' scenario, just so long as he's able to slide back into his comfort zone.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree, there has been a notable deterioration in recent months.

I think a lot of it has to do with the slow realization that Barb isn't going to be around for much longer, and that Chris is going to legitimately 100% be on his own for the first time in his life sooner rather than later, and all joking aside, that has to be an absolutely terrifying thought for him.


----------



## Krispenwah (Aug 11, 2016)

Not just Chris, Barb is getting worse too, I  don't think she has much time left, she's looking really frail in Chris's recent videos. I can't imagine what Chris is going to do after Barb dies.


----------



## APerson (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better. Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.
> 
> What if CWC got _worse_? This isn't about wanting his life to deteriorate more but I am wondering about how he goes on from here. How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis? In the past his delusions were strange but harmless mostly. They are now life  threatening.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Sonichu is and always has been denial-land incarnate. He got better for a while, started going out and actually getting money off us, but now he's squarely back in a different type of denial. Between the taint infection "vagina" and his belief that music can womanitize (I english great) him I think he's regressing. When Barb dies he'll just try to mooch off Cole.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 11, 2016)

yes


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Without a doubt yes. Chris supporting incest has been one of the lowest points for him this year. He won't cope with shit and will keep digging a worse ditch with only himself to blame.



Nah it's horrible but the taint infection is faaaaar worse. That could kill Chris and he doesn't even know it.


----------



## skaytec (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris is on his way to deep bottom. The financial struggles of his household is going to get worse, Barb is dying, he has not any profitable skill except being an exceptional individual so he can't get a job and save his life. He can't get better, the mistakes he had done since he was born is hitting him like a truck, he had an opportunity to scape this ending, but is too late. 
The ride is going to get more weird and sad.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 11, 2016)

I think he needs to be given medication and a true and honest break from the internet. I do not think all of Chris' problems have to do with Barb, he has just tried to on so many different personalities and gimmicks like a large man trying to fit into petite shoes. Chris does not want to accept his limitations and as long as he does not, things will never get any better for him.
On the other hand, Chris is a jerk and nothing justifies biting the hand that feeds him or terrorizing his big brother.


----------



## Eponine (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Nah it's horrible but the taint infection is faaaaar worse. That could kill Chris and he doesn't even know it.


Hasn't he gone to a doctor for this, though? This is what I've heard.


----------



## AA 102 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis?



iirc Marvin, in chat, said that the wound was self inflicted and that Chris knows very well that it's not a vagina made through hypnosis.

EDIT EDIT: PM me if you want the full log.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Aug 11, 2016)

In the other thread I said he was getting better... basically because he was in such awful shape that even the most minor actions were an improvement.  I was wrong, wrong, wrong.  Chris will surprise us all with his longevity, but he can't handle the real world now, and shows little hope of improvement.  He's getting worse.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

Eponine said:


> Hasn't he gone to a doctor for this, though? This is what I've heard.



I haven't heard anything about that. If CWC said it then I doubt it. Even then what's stopping him from ignoring the doctors advice? It wouldn't be the first time his delusions won.

Edit:



dannyfrickenp said:


> iirc Marvin, in chat, said that the wound was self inflicted and that Chris knows very well that it's not a vagina made through hypnosis.



Oh god lol that's better and worse at the same time.


----------



## Rupin (Aug 11, 2016)

When Barb dies I think there is going to come a time not long afterwards where we dont hear from Chris at all. Because he probably couldn't afford to get online to tell us his business and any news we do get about him will come from outside sources.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2016)

If he's literally mutilating himself with knives I'd say yeah, he's getting fucking bad as hell and could easily end up dead if he doesn't get his head straight.



TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> When Barb dies I think there is going to come a time not long afterwards where we dont hear from Chris at all. Because he probably couldn't afford to get online to tell us his business and any news we do get about him will come from outside sources.



Consider that he's probably at least somewhat coping to be at least non-nuts enough Barb doesn't have him committed, and how bad he could get if he no longer had to even have that minimal human interaction.

Also consider how bad he is already and how much worse he would be if he completely decompensated.


----------



## Lipitor (Aug 11, 2016)

He's certainly gotten worse. He abandoned the one productive thing he was doing, his Etsy store, because it got in the way of his freetime, of which he has plenty. He's too lazy to do something he enjoys which is making Sonichu crafts. He has shown worsening financial responsibility as of late. He used to be fine living on a budget, but now he keeps spending and borrowing and paying the minimums. I mean we've seen some of the high priced toys he's bought recently. He obviously reached a point where he could not keep up.

And how does he keep up with his manbaby lifestyle of spending more and earning less? Literal begging. This wasn't a once or twice thing.. He did this multiple times a week for months. He'd rather groan on the internet for handouts than actually work for his money. He was at rock bottom there.. but then what's he go out and do? Cut his taint open and then rant about wanting to fuck his mother. The dude is doing incredibly well at getting worse.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 11, 2016)

There is no Chris at his worst, PRECISELY because Chris can always be getting worse.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

Subconcious Offense said:


> There is no Chris at his worst, PRECISELY because Chris can always be getting worse.



Nah that's not true. CWC was socialising with people other than snorlax and selling shit online. Now he's possibly gouging his own taint out and provoking the trolls.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 11, 2016)

Subconcious Offense said:


> There is no Chris at his worst, PRECISELY because Chris can always be getting worse.


If there is no bottom, there is no light at the end of the tunnel either.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 11, 2016)

I remember tuning into this at the very beginning. And forgetting not long after. Then, a few months ago, I realized what I missed.

With that said, this is where the death spiral starts.

If "better" is a release from this world, then fuck yes, he is doing great!


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 11, 2016)

APerson said:


> When Barb dies he'll just try to mooch off Cole.


He could try all he wants. Whether or not Cole would be arsed enough to care is another thing entirely.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 11, 2016)

Southern Belle said:


> He could try all he wants. Whether or not Cole would be arsed enough to care is another thing entirely.



Without anyone at home to anchor him down in a manner of speaking, he would drive all the way to New York to harass Cole, but we will never see that saga because Chris will just get lost before he finds Cole.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

I wouldn't have made this thread if it wasn't for the taint infection and the incest revelation. It proves two things to me.

1) CWC mutilated himself so he could grow a vagina (I think). When the fuck has he done that before?
2) he wants to fuck barb. His sexuality is even more fucked up than we thought.

In the past he was just this strange Internet man who wore clown shirts and wrote horrible, funny comics. Now he's an incestuous self harmer.


----------



## Silent_Watcher (Aug 11, 2016)

People say that when you hit rock bottom, the only way to go is up. With our precious subject, he hit rock bottom, and then started digging.


----------



## Nekomata12 (Aug 11, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> If he's literally mutilating himself with knives I'd say yeah, he's getting fucking bad as hell and could easily end up dead if he doesn't get his head straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given how many hoops Barb jumped through to keep Chris out of special school, I'm not so sure Barb would really ever get Chris committed. 


Subconcious Offense said:


> Without anyone at home to anchor him down in a manner of speaking, he would drive all the way to New York to harass Cole, but we will never see that saga because Chris will just get lost before he finds Cole.


Gawds, can you imagine being Cole and having to worry about Chris rocking up on your doorstep, though? If he's aware Barb is in bad health, he's probably had to have an awkward conversation with his wife already.


----------



## Silver Octopus (Aug 11, 2016)

My question is "does Chris even _realise _he's getting worse?"


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 11, 2016)

I remember the 'getting better' saga. One week he was making seemingly heart felt apologies about his past, pulling in minor revenue through actually working and going out more then probably some here actually do. Many of us nearly gave up this odd little obsession, but then.. Bam. He uploads 'lucky lady fans' and we had our crazy fucker back.


----------



## WhiteChocolateTamale (Aug 11, 2016)

Short answer: Yes

Long answer: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 11, 2016)

No. Chris doesn't change, only his circumstances do.


----------



## Gazelle_Bro (Aug 11, 2016)

For a very short period it seemed like Chris was doing a bit better. He was going out more and exploiting his infamy to get money off of his shitty crayola projects. Then he went full stop with his only way to earn money, and somehow turned into a more gross and horrifying version of himself. Chris is getting worse, yes, and he's a lost cause at this point. If anything, the incest shit should tell you something.


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.



Well before that was his business collapsing after he decided to stop working despite outstanding orders, Chris trying to lure women to him, believing in online hypnosis videos (though Chris and magic shit has always been a constant) Chris's e-begging, lying about Barb's health and using her as a prop for his e-begging. Then the unclit mk. II and his Barb fantasies.

In hind site the improvement Chris seemed to be making was nothing more than a slight hiccup or blip and since then he's continued his steady march downward with the recent developments being a sharp nosedive.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

Silver Octopus said:


> My question is "does Chris even _realise _he's getting worse?"



I don't think his thought process is coherent enough to recognise it. I mean he's not stupid but he's autistic and not treated plus barb is useless so no help there. I think he can detect something is wrong but his vidya and toons always takes precedence. He's a big child essentially and should have been treated as such.


----------



## Karen Riley (Aug 11, 2016)

I think that asides from the fact that his mother will be dead in a few years maximum, Chris's financial issues are putting a massive strain on him.

His and Barb's debts has gotten so high while their expenditure on necessities has stayed the same, and they can't seem to stay out of trouble when it comes to fines and legal cases with credit card companies on top of that. All of that combined now means that every single month without fail, Chris reaches a point where he needs, or is told by Barb that he needs, large amounts of donations from the internet to get by. As well, every single month he's finding it harder to receive donations.

That sort of financial uncertainty, month in month out would put a massive strain on anyone. No matter what anyone says, this year has been the year where Chris's finances have slowly got worse and worse, as his responsibility to keep the Chandlers afloat has got higher and higher. Chris wasn't built to cope with adult stresses like that, so instead he's thrown himself into offering his long winded opinions on inane clickbait, watching children's cartoons and seriously stepping up his quest to have a vagina, something which we all know has put himself in serious physical danger.

It's clear that Chris is drowning in his struggles to live an adult life and unless by some miracle his life improves massively, things are only going to get worse and worse for him from here on out.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 11, 2016)

When we thought Chris was improving slightly, the past few months has proven it to be the opposite. Chris' condition on several things has gotten worse and it will only get worser:

Personal health:

The sudden reveal of his taint has generally shocked most of us. Many agreed if he doesn't take care of it it will have it's severe consequences, like: (1) a developpinng abcess deep within the taint. He'd most likely die if the pus gets into his bloodstream. (2) the infection gets untreated and develops into Fourier Gangrene which will lead into heavy plastic surgery removing all the dead tissue (including his balls if it gets infected).
The recent events showed Chris' mental state to be more unstable than before, at the very least it appears to be so. His grasp on reality is almost lost as it has been shown from his auctions (for absurd and non-realistic prices) to his post regarding incest.
Socially:

These couple of weeks are pretty much the darkest ones in the entire Christory. His post about his taint has disgusted many people (including many of his Fb friends). With the incest-post he has basically dealt the killingblow to himself for being able to form friendly relationships with the outside world. With this, his long desire of finding a girlfriend/wife has also been decimated. This post will forever haunt him and be an obstacle in life.

Financially:

It has been told Chris has been able to manage his finances decently, to a level where it reaches a break-even point. However with Barb's recent debt case it looks like Chris will be affected by it. The question remains how much Chris will be contributing to Barb's cause and how this will affect him in his regular spendings, time will only tell. At least it doesn't look good as well.

Conclusion: Chris is getting worse


----------



## interviewin (Aug 11, 2016)

If worse is where we are going, I can't bring myself to think about what could be next for Chris. It's baffling to think there is a person like Chris out there and it's almost saddening to think of the ones worse than Chris out there that we don't know about. (Yet.)


----------



## DolphinHunter (Aug 11, 2016)

Fuck this entire thread.

EDIT: But mostly fuck you, Chris.


----------



## Napalmxxx2 (Aug 11, 2016)

In a word: yes


----------



## Feel My Comeuppance (Aug 11, 2016)

Getting worse? You wish. Christine just defied medical science and owned all you slanderous trolls by growing a genuine vagina.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 11, 2016)

Is this even really a debate after he mutilated his gooch and told the world that he wants to fuck his mom?


----------



## Hmmpf! (Aug 11, 2016)

When Chris is getting worse, its often more because of his own actions than anything else. 

Autism yes but its his whole life and theres autistic people that gone better.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 11, 2016)

Between all the wanting-to-fuck-mommy, the delusions that he's an "attractive woman", the new wound that he calls a vagina, his douchy behavior towards his brother, he is definitely getting worse.
He's been getting worse since he was born, because every day he lived brought him closer to what he has become today.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 11, 2016)

What about barb getting sued by _another_ bank? What if there's a long line of financial institutions waiting to get their cash back and all CWC's got to show for overspending is Lego and and empty estrogel tubes. It's fucked up.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> What about barb getting sued by _another_ bank? What if there's a long line of financial institutions waiting to get their cash back and all CWC's got to show for overspending is Lego and and empty estrogel tubes. It's fucked up.



It's quite easy. Sell off the house and waste it like they did on lawyerfees.


----------



## LGC99 (Aug 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Without a doubt yes. Chris supporting incest has been one of the lowest points for him this year. He won't cope with shit and will keep digging a worse ditch with only himself to blame.


Where did Chris support incest?


----------



## The Other Chandler (Aug 11, 2016)

Like others have pointed out I think Chris's realization that Barb will die before much longer is having a negative impact on his mental state. BUT I also think a lot of this has been there for a while. It's important for Christorians to remember that Chris doesn't share everything, and there's a lot we don't know about. For example that infected wound didn't develop overnight and if he hadn't shared a picture we still wouldn't know about it. And we've been semi-seriously joking about Chris's inappropriate feelings towards his mother for _years_. It's just the first time he said it out loud. 

So... yes. But he was also probably a lot worse a year or two ago than we realized.


----------



## Sphere of Many Eyes (Aug 11, 2016)

Self made sex holes and lusting after mama isn't exactly getting better.


----------



## PPowell4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Have you seen the update on his Incest message?

https://www.facebook.com/CwcvilleGuardian
Anyhow, who among Everyone in this world has not had a dream of having sex with one of their parents? Never acting on them ever, I, myself, Did have dreams of having sex with my mother.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Aug 11, 2016)

PPowell4 said:


> Anyhow, who among Everyone in this world has not had a dream of having sex with one of their parents?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 11, 2016)

His lifestyle always pointed to worse.


----------



## Lurkman (Aug 11, 2016)

Why HASN'T this thread been made yet? of fucking course.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 11, 2016)

I miss the days of naive Chris coping with life through Sonichu comics


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 11, 2016)

He's getting worse. Yes, it's probably because he realizes Barb won't be around much longer. It might explain the rampant e-begging, wanting to find ways of being able to get cash for when his mother isn't around anymore. Don't get me wrong, losing a parent is a pretty big deal. But now Chris will be alone in the world save for his friends on Facebook, pretty much all of whom will never even want to take care of him. I don't think there's been any documentation of Chris even remotely trying to take care of himself. This would be entertaining for some, but the harsh reality is that there will be dark days ahead of Chris.


tl;dr lelkek fatboy is fucked


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't see Chris getting better, infact I see him getting worse like a fucking nose dive once snorlax is gone.

I don't think his tugboat alone is going to keep his rent up, and not including the fact his extreme lack of impulse control will probably make him spend the rent money on stupid shit anyway.

I see the potential in almost every human being, and I never will say Chirs will never ever be able to get better, but I sure as hell don't see it happening. Its not impossible its just really improbable.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Aug 11, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better. Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.
> 
> What if CWC got _worse_? This isn't about wanting his life to deteriorate more but I am wondering about how he goes on from here. How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis? In the past his delusions were strange but harmless mostly. They are now life  threatening.
> 
> ...



you managed to do a topic like this and not look like an Alog. i applaud you.

personally, stuff like this is just same old hat for him.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 11, 2016)

Theres been almost 10 instances I've thought Chris has hit Rock bottom, and he keeps hitting new lows each time.


----------



## PPowell4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Wouldn't a mentally disabled person like him be assigned a social worker or carer?


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 11, 2016)

Have you ever seen one of those skydiving videos where one of divers apparently goes up in the sky for a bit, like he wasn't in free fall? 

Christian's life is just like that. It has steadily gone downhill from the day he was born. We just happen to be under the illusion he gets "better" because we look at him under very circumstances.


----------



## DolphinHunter (Aug 11, 2016)

Krispenwah said:


> Not just Chris, Barb is getting worse too, I  don't think she has much time left, she's looking really frail in Chris's recent videos. I can't imagine what Chris is going to do after Barb dies.



that is it's own horizon, isn't it?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 11, 2016)

It's probably been said already but I'm just gonna say again: he has a fucking hole on his taint that will probably become infected or turn septic AND he supports incest.
He's gone deeper than rock bottom at this point.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 11, 2016)

PPowell4 said:


> Wouldn't a mentally disabled person like him be assigned a social worker or carer?


not unless he was put in a mental facility for the mandatory 72 hours, then there would be follow up with a social worker.


----------



## DolphinHunter (Aug 11, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> iirc Marvin, in chat, said that the wound was self inflicted and that Chris knows very well that it's not a vagina made through hypnosis.



Chris lied? Oh vey.


----------



## Kip Winger Super Saiyan 4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris is without a doubt getting worse.

He lost his innocence.

He's just getting more and more sexually depraved because he sits in his house reading messed up stories and watching messed up porn all day every day. He's been like this at least two to three years now.

Bob is gone. No more masculine figure in his day to day life.

He became Christine. I think he is confused and not an actual transgender. He alienates people because he looks NOTHING like a female and has no concept of eating healthy.

Cole Smithey won't talk to him.

The money's running out and the budgets getting thinner.

Poor personal health, eating mcdonalds every day your entire life. He's probably slowed down immensely.

His speech was never the greatest but it is getting worse primarily because he sits at home alone all day.

Barbs getting older and more frail / senile. Starting to become a Norman Bates thing.

He knows his life of leisure is coming to an end soon.

:-(

Edit for clarity: His life of leisure is coming to an end soon. IE: he will be forced to get a job or be put in a home. Not his life. He probably has a solid chunk of his actual life left but it's going to be a shock he will not ever get over.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 11, 2016)

I think Barb is riding Chris into the ground. She knows she's not long for this world and instead of doing what a loving mother _should _do in this situation, try to prepare Chris for life without her, she's just allowing things to continue as they always have and compiling more debt. As long as Chris does enough to keep her comfortable in her final years she doesn't give a fuck. Yes, Chris is getting worse, and the one person who might be able to help is kicking back and letting it happen.


----------



## Innocuous (Aug 11, 2016)

Could anyone honestly look at recent events and say Chris isn't getting worse, but better?


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 11, 2016)

DolphinHunter said:


> Chris lied? Oh vey.


What difference does it make?


----------



## DolphinHunter (Aug 11, 2016)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> What difference does it make?



Same.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 11, 2016)

In the "classic" CWC era Chris could be stupid, gross, self incriminating, and spiteful. But he had some innocence left in him and he had time and the capacity to improve.

That's gone now. He's about as broken as a human being can get. Perhaps against my better judgement, I really do wish the best for Chris. Because despite everything I get the impression that deep down he's just a scared little boy who wishes he could be something else but doesn't know how. As time goes on however that little boy dies more and more. Sooner or later he won't be there at all. Chris's delusional tendencies and self destructive, anti-social actions keep getting worse. Or at the very least more visible. I'm worried that one of these days I'm going to log on and find out he seriously hurt himself or did something truly horrible.


----------



## Somar (Aug 11, 2016)

It amazes me how after every horrible action Chris does, he finds a way to do something even worse later on.


----------



## DolphinHunter (Aug 11, 2016)

A moment of real talk: I think Chris getting into a facility that deals with people "like him" is the best possible outcome, and hopefully this is what will happen in some form or another.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 11, 2016)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I think Barb is riding Chris into the ground. She knows she's not long for this world and instead of doing what a loving mother _should _do in this situation, try to prepare Chris for life without her, she's just allowing things to continue as they always have and compiling more debt. As long as Chris does enough to keep her comfortable in her final years she doesn't give a fuck. Yes, Chris is getting worse, and the one person who might be able to help is kicking back and letting it happen.



Bob and Barb if we are to be perfectly honest were/are more or less mentally unstable redneck types. They could barely handle themselves, much less navigate the parental minefield that is raising an autistic child.


----------



## PPowell4 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've only just discovered him. I looked back at his old videos and it still looked as if there was some hope compared to the freak he looks like now. I understand in some circumstances people need a gender change, but I don't feel it's right to allow him to continue in his case with unprescribed medication from the internet and his delusions. I think he should be locked up for the mandatory 72 hours so he can be given more help. Maybe he won't be locked up until he does something drastic and causes himself to be too far beyond help.



feedtheoctopus said:


> Bob and Barb if we are to be perfectly honest were/are more or less mentally unstable redneck types. They could barely handle themselves, much less navigate the parental minefield that is raising an autistic child.


I saw some videos of his father and he seemed quite nice. I felt sorry for him having a son like that.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 11, 2016)

DolphinHunter said:


> A moment of real talk: I think Chris getting into a facility that deals with people "like him" is the best possible outcome, and hopefully this is what will happen in some form or another.



Some sort of group home would probably be best for him in the long run. He can't take care of himself. I think all questions about whether he can or not have been put to rest gradually over the past 10 years. Hell, who knows, he might actual end up kind of happy in that sort of situation. Nobody would really be demanding anything of him and he'd be surrounded by people who understand his problems and don't judge him for it. Chris hates the idea because he likes to think he's "normal" if I had to guess. But he's not. A group home sort of situation would give him some stability and he'd be getting the help he needs. 

Realistically though that ain't happening. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up on the street, long term. Which because this is Chris basically means he's going to end up dead.


----------



## Josuke (Aug 11, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> In the "classic" CWC era Chris could be stupid, gross, self incriminating, and spiteful. But he had some innocence left in him and he had time the capacity to improve.


*Make CWCville Great Again 2016*

For real though, I miss being able to pity Chris, even just a tiny bit. I think everyone who looks into Chris goes through phases of how they feel about him. Like it usually starts off as being confused and possibly entertained, then pity, then becoming bored of him (or even forgetting about him), before then stumbling on him again, this time with a new sense of horror and disgust. It's almost as if Chris is making up for a lack of any juicy content for a couple of years by showing us how batshit he could get. And here I thought the pepper spray assault was the point where Chris was at "his worst". 
Chris is truly the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Voltairethememe (Aug 11, 2016)

I mean in between refusing to acknowledge having self mutilated, admitting to be into incest, and money troubles he's gotten much worse then the last time i checked in on this cow but he can still go further down, rock bottom for Chris doesn't exist, because every time we get something horrifying, he does something much worse

He's a warped horrible man and deep down, i agree he may be a scared child but next to that scared child is a royal asshole who only lives to serve himself, everything he does he does to "Benefit" himself and his warped ideology. He group up with a caring but hard ass father and a women who actively fought against getting him help "jumping through hoops" to keep him out of special schools that in the long run would have benefited him,and as a result we have this class A R tard.  

I'm sure we have more to come from him


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 11, 2016)

And to think, if Chris had just immediately died of sepsis, his memory wouldn't have been tainted by his recent actions.


----------



## GZ 004 (Aug 11, 2016)

It's a terrifying thing to be left behind by the rest of the world.

It's even more terrifying to not be aware of it.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 11, 2016)

PPowell4 said:


> I saw some videos of his father and he seemed quite nice. I felt sorry for him having a son like that.



I think Bob was a good hearted person. He just got old, he got tired, and he wasn't prepared. Raising a child like Chris would be difficult for any parent let alone a retiree. As for Barb, I can't spare her the same pity because we know she has a history of manipulative and narcissistic behavior. She would never let Chris into a home as long as she's alive because she needs him to keep _herself_ out of a home.


----------



## Cotton Puddings (Aug 11, 2016)

you guys are way too optimistic. he's never going to be forced into any kind of 'facility' unless ordered into one by a court, or if he becomes an immediate existential threat to himself or others. even then you have to do something pretty serious for a judge to tell you you're going to the funhouse


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 11, 2016)

Josuke said:


> *Make CWCville Great Again 2016*
> 
> For real though, I miss being able to pity Chris, even just a tiny bit. I think everyone who looks into Chris goes through phases of how they feel about him. Like it usually starts off as being confused and possibly entertained, then pity, then becoming bored of him (or even forgetting about him), before then stumbling on him again, this time with a new sense of horror and disgust. It's almost as if Chris is making up for a lack of any juicy content for a couple of years by showing us how batshit he could get. And here I thought the pepper spray assault was the point where Chris was at "his worst".
> Chris is truly the gift that keeps on giving.



Sometimes I look back on this video and I just feel kind of sad. Yes, he was awkward and he had some ignorant opinions. But he was just a sheltered, lonely,  dweeb at the end of the day. Now I don't even know what the fuck he is.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 11, 2016)

Unfortunately, this is only the beginning. Its just gonna get worst from here on out.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris will never go into a home. He'll be lucky if he gets picked up by a ween with troll's remorse.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 11, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Sometimes I look back on this video and I just feel kind of sad. Yes, he was awkward and he had some ignorant opinions. But he was just a sheltered, lonely,  dweeb at the end of the day. Now I don't even know what the fuck he is.



That video now makes me really really sad. Bob's death did a number on Chris and the entire Chandler household. That's honestly the one event that started the steady decline towards incest and taint mutilation.


----------



## MK Ultra Victim (Aug 11, 2016)

i feel genuinely sad for him he went from the silly moron who entertained us to what resembles a serial killer in training 

hes just getting worse and worse day by day


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Aug 11, 2016)

I think OP deserves a little credit for doing the one thing in this universe that might finally put the "is Chris getting better" thread to rest.


----------



## Thots & Prayers (Aug 11, 2016)

Cotton Puddings said:


> you guys are way too optimistic. he's never going to be forced into any kind of 'facility' unless ordered into one by a court, or if he becomes an immediate existential threat to himself or others. even then you have to do something pretty serious for a judge to tell you you're going to the funhouse



Thank you, I am a mental health  counselor and kept _Chris sighing  _at the mentions of a 72 hour hold. Do you have any idea how difficult that shit is to get? If there's a suicide attempt, then yeah. 72 hours of observation.  Self-mutilation may pose a risk to himself, but unless he goes to the ER, shows his wound, and proclaims that he did it in an attempt to end his life, there's not really much anyone can do.


----------



## Scotty G (Aug 11, 2016)

Remember this gem?
Imagine if he tried this today, in his current state. Suddenly even 2009 Chris seems like Superman by comparison. He's a human disaster. I don't think he has ever legitimately improved in any appreciable way since graduating college. And even that was worthless. Down is the only direction he knows anymore, and he'll keep finding new and exciting ways to keep going there.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 11, 2016)

There is no happy ending to this story...I think we all know that.

Fatty will continue to spiral down the drain until he dies, alone in a filthy, toy filled room, on a dirty bed whose sheets haven't been changed in years.  Surround by a lifetime of worthless junk.

Maybe some of us will notice but I'd imagine we as a group will have long moved on with our lives.

He gets buried in a unmarked grave paid for by the county because no one will care enough to bother.


If Fatty is super lucky...he will fuck up something serious and get put away where at least someone will look after his basic needs but I just don't see that happening. 

If I were Chris, I would kill myself but he lacks even the mental abilities to foresee his incredibly bleak future.

After all, his heart-sweet is just around the corner right?


----------



## Kumquat (Aug 11, 2016)

I suppose I might seem heartless for saying this, but I really don't pity Chris any more now than I did when I first discovered him. As awful and terrible as his situation is, Chris is 100% at fault for everything that has happened in his life. Chris is getting worse, absolutely; there is no rock-bottom for him, as he'll just find new lows to sink to. And as sad as it may be to say it, it's nobody's fault but his own.


----------



## blastoiseplushie (Aug 11, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Sometimes I look back on this video and I just feel kind of sad. Yes, he was awkward and he had some ignorant opinions. But he was just a sheltered, lonely,  dweeb at the end of the day. Now I don't even know what the fuck he is.



THIS. EFFIN' THIS.

*powerlevel*

I've only known about the guy for 2 weeks now, and read his wiki and biography YT feature in the matter of 2 days, and he's literally tearing my heart out, which is weird because you aren't supposed to feel this 'caring' about total strangers.

This whole thing reminds me of when Michael Jackson died. When Chris dies, we will be looking back at his early videos and mourning the decline into the deeper abyss of crazy which will eventually lead to an early death. You can just see it.


----------



## Bateman (Aug 11, 2016)

If he actually did gouge himself a vagoo due to some lesbians bullying him, it wouldn't come as a huge surprise to me. Shocking, yes, but it's much like Chris to give in to pressure to fit in. I think that's the sad part. Nearly everything he's done recently was in an attempt to fit in/find a partner. The problem here is now he's not even willing to set boundaries for himself. Back before the Tomgirl saga started, he kept to his own rules (e.g. straight, my partner has to be this specific kind of person, etc.), but as of now, and especially after the death of the parent that wouldn't enable him, Bob, he's willing to do anything, because to him, the ends justify the means.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 11, 2016)

Honestly I wonder why he stopped going to Pulse - losing that contact with outside people is where I earmark his present sharp nosedive beginning.


----------



## Scotty G (Aug 11, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> But he was just a sheltered, lonely, dweeb at the end of the day. Now I don't even know what the fuck he is.


It's a case study of what happens when that sheltered, lonely dweeb absolutely adamantly refuses to grow up or improve himself in any way no matter what. He is what happens when the light never comes on. In fact, he broke it.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 11, 2016)

blastoiseplushie said:


> THIS. EFFIN' THIS.
> 
> *powerlevel*
> 
> ...



I gotta give the documentary kid credit, he really managed to capture just how extreme Chris's decline has been. Especially when you see those videos he made when he was in high school and stuff like that. He was seriously just a nerdy kid. He even comes off kind of sweet in his own way. Then the moment he graduated HS it just tumbled increasingly into madness.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 11, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> If there is no bottom, there is no light at the end of the tunnel either.



"Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel is just the freight train coming your way."

Hate to quote Metallica but seriously.



feedtheoctopus said:


> I gotta give the documentary kid credit, he really managed to capture just how extreme Chris's decline has been. Especially when you see those videos he made when he was in high school and stuff like that. He was seriously just a nerdy kid. He even comes off kind of sweet in his own way. Then the moment he graduated HS it just tumbled increasingly into madness.



Lol.  When he croaks we are going to be considered the vilest monsters in the history of monsters.


----------



## BowlerHat (Aug 11, 2016)

Undoubtedly, yes, especially in recent months. Without Bob, and Barb being in bad ways, it's allowing Chris's mind to fester. Coupled with the lack of social interaction, financial woes, and the whole ''Christine'' thing, I wouldn't be surprised if Chris is on the verge of having a mental breakdown. His mentality in some aspects rival that of schizophrenia imo. Physically Chris has deteriorated a lot. He looks like he should be in his fifties, not his mid-thirties. Poor physical health can also affect your mental health.

The whole incest thing Chris had posted was enough to settle it for me, just to see how far down Chris can really go.


----------



## Kumquat (Aug 11, 2016)

Scotty G said:


> It's a case study of what happens when that sheltered, lonely dweeb absolutely adamantly refuses to grow up or improve himself in any way no matter what. He is what happens when the light never comes on. In fact, he broke it.



He didn't just break the light, he purposefully tore it out of the socket and threw it out the window. Mostly because it caused a glare in his TV when trying to enjoy his Playstation.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 11, 2016)

I consider myself optimistic in thinking once Barb dies he'll become just another homeless bag "lady."

Most likely he'll die from one malady or another shortly after Barb or in another house fire.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better.


Everyone is always claiming that this was the happiest they have ever seen Chris, in my opinion and from everything I witnessed, it was just not true. Some people saw Chris coming to terms with his LGBTQIAXYZ female soul, and from my perspective (from the Catherine saga onward) things seemed to be very forced and extremely dependent on the reactions and approval of others.



> Marvin: chris was trying to impress some lesbians who laughed at him for not having a vagina


If this is true, then this just reinforces a lot of the stuff I have said in this post. I have heard about people cutting their genitals or hiding them because of dysphoria, but to cut your taint to create the illusion of something fake to impress women you fantasize about having sex with is bloody insane. Even his new ID and woman-card struck me as one of those, "_look at me ladies, I'm one of you, now be my BFG_" moments.
I wonder if Chris' renewed interests in "HRT" was those  videos going nowhere and some woman telling Chris, you look like a dude.


Optimus Prime said:


> Honestly I wonder why he stopped going to Pulse - losing that contact with outside people is where I earmark his present sharp nosedive beginning.


I think Marvin said a while back that it was because no lesbians wanted to sleep with him, there was no big controversy.
In my opinion, Chris does not care anything about actually fitting in, what he does care about is getting sex and securing a securing a Barb replacement, and lesbianism seems to be an option that meets his physical and psychological needs. If he wants to fit in, it seems more like a fox trying to fit in with hens.
If Chris actually had a female soul and viewed himself as a woman from a younger age, why didn't he say he had lesbian sex dreams with Barb? Chris is always tried to sneak in his lesbian identity when discussing any type of sexual activity.
Not trying to be rude or disrespectful to the identity, I am just trying to make the point that Chris was never happy or even content with this female soul stuff.


----------



## ASU (Aug 12, 2016)

Optimus Prime said:


> Honestly I wonder why he stopped going to Pulse - losing that contact with outside people is where I earmark his present sharp nosedive beginning.


Because it didn't "work". He didn't find women who wanted his bent duck. Night after night spent watching other people pairing up, but not with him. After a while he just gave up.


----------



## Josuke (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Sometimes I look back on this video and I just feel kind of sad. Yes, he was awkward and he had some ignorant opinions. But he was just a sheltered, lonely,  dweeb at the end of the day. Now I don't even know what the fuck he is.


Oh no now I'm really sad. Chris seemed so pure back then (relatively).


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 12, 2016)

I think that the more money we give Chris, the more he will improve.


----------



## 90ff (Aug 12, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> I think that the more money we give Chris, the more he will improve.


I know you're being facetious, but I'm fairly certain giving Chris more money is how this mess got started, and continued unchecked.


----------



## no·to·ri·e·ty. (Aug 12, 2016)

"You have a long ways to fall" said Vivian

Boy, if only we knew...


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (Aug 12, 2016)

The perfect way to describe how Chris now going, is a lovely Australian term "cunt is fucked".


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris's decline into the even greater madness parallels the downfall of the American Empire(debt, mindless consumerism, degeneracy) and on a larger scale, humanity itself(oesterogel mirrors the growing endocrine disruption crisis, the freezer of sperm the sperm donor industry which has sprung up in its wake as a crude mockery of real human reproduction, much like Chris's vagina).


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2016)

Eponine said:


> Hasn't he gone to a doctor for this, though? This is what I've heard.


I believe he has.


dannyfrickenp said:


> iirc Marvin, in chat, said that the wound was self inflicted and that Chris knows very well that it's not a vagina made through hypnosis.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the chat log of the conversation. I copied the chat a few times so things might repeat.
> 
> ...


Oh goddamnit. Ok, I have always known, that what I say in chat is public and can be reposted elsewhere. But at the same time, I always felt it was ephemeral to some extent; that I could ramble in there and it wouldn't (likely) show up elsewhere.

I can't ramble drunk in chat anymore. At least not about anything fun/interesting.


Karen Riley said:


> I think that asides from the fact that his mother will be dead in a few years maximum, Chris's financial issues are putting a massive strain on him.
> 
> His and Barb's debts has gotten so high while their expenditure on necessities has stayed the same, and they can't seem to stay out of trouble when it comes to fines and legal cases with credit card companies on top of that. All of that combined now means that every single month without fail, Chris reaches a point where he needs, or is told by Barb that he needs, large amounts of donations from the internet to get by. As well, every single month he's finding it harder to receive donations.
> 
> ...


The intersection of the real world and Chris' fantasy world have collided in a really horrible way for Chris.


ZeCommissar said:


> I don't think his tugboat alone is going to keep his rent up, and not including the fact his extreme lack of impulse control will probably make him spend the rent money on stupid shit anyway.


Depends.

When you do the math, someone in Chris' situation could live like a fucking prince in Charlottesville. Chris is probably too dumb to.


----------



## PPowell4 (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> I gotta give the documentary kid credit, he really managed to capture just how extreme Chris's decline has been. Especially when you see those videos he made when he was in high school and stuff like that. He was seriously just a nerdy kid. He even comes off kind of sweet in his own way. Then the moment he graduated HS it just tumbled increasingly into madness.


I suppose the people getting a 14 year old boy to pose as a female love interest, and  having a man to speak to him on the phone pretending to be an internet girlfriend's father must have played a part in his downfall?


----------



## 0xBADB17E5 (Aug 12, 2016)

Josuke said:


> Chris is truly the gift that keeps on giving.



_Chris is the gift that keeps on giving, until one day he simply stops living._

Seriously, at this point, the best that could happen to him would be getting committed to _any_ kind of institution that could be capable of helping him. Perhaps once Barb finally bites the dust and he realizes he's, far, far more lonely than he thinks he is. I think he'll end up involved in rather nasty stuff, and perhaps only with jail time he'll start crawling out of the massive, gaping hole he's dug himself in.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 12, 2016)

We all knew Chris was an inevitable trainwreck.

What we are witnessing, people, is the train finally derailing into the chasm.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 12, 2016)

lolcows like Chris is the reason why Mental asylums should've never been abolished in the 80s


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 12, 2016)

0xBADB17E5 said:


> _Chris is the gift that keeps on giving, until one day he simply stops living._
> 
> Seriously, at this point, the best that could happen to him would be getting committed to _any_ kind of institution that could be capable of helping him. Perhaps once Barb finally bites the dust and he realizes he's, far, far more lonely than he thinks he is. I think he'll end up involved in rather nasty stuff, and perhaps only with jail time he'll start crawling out of the massive, gaping hole he's dug himself in.



Chris wouldn't even go to normal person jail; he'd be either stabbed or raped into oblivion before the end of his first week. Any judge who wasn't completely retarded would commit him instead of feeding him to the wolves.

Besides, being committed would only cut off our sweet sweet milk. Him having any kind of adult supervision would totally end the content. For that reason, I hope Barb lives a long, long life.


----------



## Atlas 95 (Aug 12, 2016)

Before the whole "infected taint" thing came to light, I thought Chris was on the path to, if not improvement, at least stability at a new level.
But now I'm thinking that was a just a hope spot before Chris found new and horrifying ways to get even worse. He's risking a horrific infection that could easily go life threatening, and he's deluded himself into thinking its the result of white noise and hypnosis. He's publicly posted about wanting to commit incest with his own mother, and he's still begging to Cole to come back and take all of Chris' responsibilities away.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> In the "classic" CWC era Chris could be stupid, gross, self incriminating, and spiteful. But he had some innocence left in him and he had time and the capacity to improve.
> 
> That's gone now. He's about as broken as a human being can get. Perhaps against my better judgement, I really do wish the best for Chris. Because despite everything I get the impression that deep down he's just a scared little boy who wishes he could be something else but doesn't know how. As time goes on however that little boy dies more and more. Sooner or later he won't be there at all. Chris's delusional tendencies and self destructive, anti-social actions keep getting worse. Or at the very least more visible. I'm worried that one of these days I'm going to log on and find out he seriously hurt himself or did something truly horrible.



Man this thread got dark fast....


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> When you do the math, someone in Chris' situation could live like a fucking prince in Charlottesville. Chris is probably too dumb to.



I don't see this emphasized enough. A lot of posters commonly say that the amount is low, he could never afford an apartment etc. Which is ridiculous. Cost of living in western Virginia and southern Virginia is hilariously low. In the part of Virginia I once lived in, $10 an hour was enough to pay every bill and still have money left to party.

I am not even joking. I knew people who eventually bought houses at $8-10 an hour. Apparently, the North and the West of the US are way worse off.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2016)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I don't see this emphasized enough. A lot of posters commonly say that the amount is low, he could never afford an apartment etc. Which is ridiculous. Cost of living in western Virginia and southern Virginia is hilariously low. In the part of Virginia I once lived in, $10 an hour was enough to pay every bill and still have money left to party.
> 
> I am not even joking. I knew people who eventually bought houses at $8-10 an hour. Apparently, the North and the West are way worse off.


If you do the math, combined with Chris' tugboat (not even counting food stamps et al), you could live like a king in Charlottesville.

If you got a part time job, you could maintain an impressive savings account, while spending your time banging coeds.


----------



## Lurkman (Aug 12, 2016)

Deathfromabove said:


> Man this thread got dark fast....



like it wasn't already


----------



## bigshot (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm betting all the money Chris has made up to now was channelled into toys that were snuck in through the back door. Barb knew nothing about any of that. She probably can't get up the stairs to see what he's stashed in his room. But recently her finances have been spiraling downwards and Chris's sales have dried up since he can't deliver on his promises. This has to be putting Chris in a pickle. Barb needs help and he has piddled it all away. He's become so used to being taken care of, the only way out that he sees is Cole taking over. But that ain't going to happen. I think we are going to see him in a group home soon and the internet will finally be chopped down. The lumberjack couldn't control Chris, but the state home for the disabled will certainly be able to. Chris is going to be reined in big time soon and we won't have daily dumbness to enjoy any more.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 12, 2016)

Remember when Chris was this funny dumb guy who would say the darndest things and pretend to fight DANG DIRTY TROLLS in his webcomic about a Sonic+Pikachu hybrid he tried to make a media empire out of? Remember the WANT WOMAN man-bra wearing, fanta desecrating, Ian Brannan Something, rugby-shirt-wearing stress sighing guy? Who cried JULAY and made  ?

Except for the , that guy is gone now. There is only Christine, financially indebted depressive taint-carving incest-condoning "lesbian" transthing, who's fucked up in not so funny ways we've only begun to realize. He has gotten worse, and will continue, especially if something happens to Barb. 

Goodnight, sweet prince. May flights of jerkops sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 12, 2016)

bigshot said:


> Barb needs help and he has piddled it all away. He's become so used to being taken care of, the only way out that he sees is Cole taking over.


I would not say that Barb needs help in the sense of being surrounded by loved ones or having money thrown at her, she needs someone competent to look after her. Barb is in no financial or emotional trouble right now; however Chris probably needs several thorough psych-evaluations without anyone interfering on his behalf to say stuff like, "_Oh, he is so kind_" or "_Just leave him alone, retarded people have rights too, ya know!_"


bigshot said:


> Chris is going to be reined in big time soon and we won't have daily dumbness to enjoy any more.


I do not think it will be soon to people have normal time perception, but to Chris, things will happen in the blink of an eye. Hell, Chris might even forget how he wound up locked in a room to begin with. We have not seen the last of Christian Weston Chandler, but he is teetering into that stage similar to a star exploding before it collapses in on itself.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I believe he has.
> 
> Oh goddamnit. Ok, I have always known, that what I say in chat is public and can be reposted elsewhere. But at the same time, I always felt it was ephemeral to some extent; that I could ramble in there and it wouldn't (likely) show up elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Wait, so Chris got drunk, got upset that "lesbians" were making fun of his lack of vagina, and then decided to slice open his fucking taint with a knife and carve one for himself?

Assuming you're telling the truth here...just...fuck.

I really can't even make fun of that. It was disturbing enough when I thought he just had an infection or something, but knowing it was actually drunken self mutilation just makes that whole situation even worse. I don't even want to imagine what kind of mental agony he is in that he thought that was even remotely a good idea



Deathfromabove said:


> Man this thread got dark fast....


Much like Chris's life


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Aug 12, 2016)

Krispenwah said:


> Not just Chris, Barb is getting worse too, I  don't think she has much time left, she's looking really frail in Chris's recent videos. I can't imagine what Chris is going to do after Barb dies.


He'll dig up her corpse and allow his dreams to come true with her till it rots to bone and salty ice cream


----------



## Smurfchu (Aug 12, 2016)

Krispenwah said:


> Not just Chris, Barb is getting worse too, I  don't think she has much time left, she's looking really frail in Chris's recent videos. I can't imagine what Chris is going to do after Barb dies.



After the incest thread... I worry too.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh for sure, there's no doubt Chris's has been going further and further downhill. Not that he wasn't before. But it feels like after he started being a Tomgirl, he's been doing more stupid shit than he did when he wasn't (BLARMS, the house fire, supporting incest, that fucking taint...).


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Oh for sure, there's no doubt Chris's has been going further and further downhill. Not that he wasn't before. But it feels like after he started being a Tomgirl, he's been doing more stupid shit than he did when he wasn't (BLARMS, the house fire, supporting incest, that fucking taint...).



Chris has always had a pretty weird relationship with his gender. The trans thing really didn't come out of nowhere. That being said the thing that really set him off I think was Bob's death. Bob was probably the most stabilizing influence Chris had in his life. With him gone shit got real weird real fast.


----------



## sourrascal (Aug 12, 2016)

What happened to Chris going out more? We haven't seen anything come out of that. Marvin insisted that Chris still sees people IRL though.


----------



## TheMorbidMole (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm don't think we will reach peak autism until we see a video of Chris furiously masturbating his rotten goochy hole.

I think Chris is going to get much worse from here on out. We have never seen Chris left completely to his own devices and we will see what happens when Barb dies and he no longer has a parental figure in his life.

It's the dawn of a new saga.


----------



## BatNapalm (Aug 12, 2016)

The thing with the incest thread though....I don't see it so much as a new development as it is a view that Chris has probably had for a really long time that we're just now seeing brought to light. It's one of the things that has always fascinated me about him. No matter how much information he volunteers about himself, we'll never truly know just how deep the rabbit hole goes.

As far as him getting better/worse, eh I'm still convinced that he's operating under the same retarded equilibrium in which he's more or less always existed. He'll never stop doing stupid, nonsensical shit but I don't think he'll ever get to the point where his antics will make him wind up dead or in prison. Between his tardbux and the occasional idiot who will throw money at him, I don't really see him being homeless either.

I do see him eventually ending up in some kind of care facility but not any time soon.



> "BUT BUT MUH CONTENT!"



You'll be fine. The world will keep spinning and spergs will keep sperging.


----------



## BigDickBandit (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, Chris is getting much worse. Sheltered autistic individuals always become worse with maturity.


----------



## Kurosaru (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> When you do the math, someone in Chris' situation could live like a fucking prince in Charlottesville. Chris is probably too dumb to.





Marvin said:


> If you do the math, combined with Chris' tugboat (not even counting food stamps et al), you could live like a king in Charlottesville.



Why live like a king in Charlottesville when you can be the Mayor of a city populated by your made up "children" and cumdumpsters?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris is seriously losing his shit.  I don't even usually care about him at all and I'm worried about him.

He's going to fucking die.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Chris has always had a pretty weird relationship with his gender. The trans thing really didn't come out of nowhere. That being said the thing that really set him off I think was Bob's death. Bob was probably the most stabilizing influence Chris had in his life. With him gone shit got real weird real fast.


The issue with that is that it feels like it was only just before Bob died he turned tomgirl. I doubt he was like this since childhood. If he was, then he's sicker than initially thought.

Still, I won't disagree with Bob's death was _the_ major turning point next to the Tomgirl BS.


----------



## RagtimeRoastBeefy (Aug 12, 2016)

Been following him for 9 years and this seems like hands down the worst he's been.  The fire, barb was healthy enough, people came together we hadn't been throwing money at him and those donors haven't been bled dry like they have been now.  That taint infection could wind up in all seriousness killing him and if barb dies before that he's super fucked.  The incest thing is sorta his normal insanity.  I mean fucking parents to learn how to please your sweetheart is pretty weird even for Chris standards.  Sounds like wishful thinking almost or just standard cwc autism.

The thing that's different now is that people don't have the money to throw at this retard they did when the fire happened and the giant taint wound.  I don't think he actually believes it's a magic cunt from hypnosis but the fact that he thinks it can "heal" in that shape open like that is beyond retarded


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 12, 2016)

I really miss the mongy classic Chris, with the infamous striped jersey and foolishness. Now he definitely is heading for some hideous tranny event horizon...It makes me sad.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 12, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> I really miss the mongy classic Chris, with the infamous striped jersey and foolishness. Now he definitely is heading for some hideous tranny event horizon...It makes me sad.


It makes us all sad. Though not in the way _he_ thinks it does.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris is probably going to die soon and we'll end up blamed for it even though it is completely not our fault.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 12, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> iirc Marvin, in chat, said that the wound was self inflicted and that Chris knows very well that it's not a vagina made through hypnosis.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the chat log of the conversation. I copied the chat a few times so things might repeat.
> 
> ...


And people say Chris didn't take anything with him from the days at selling Cutco utensils.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> If there is no bottom, there is no light at the end of the tunnel either.


There is light at the end of the tunnel and it's a flamethrower.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Aug 12, 2016)

To simply put he has an open taint wound he thinks is a vagina and wants to fuck his mother. Honestly the only way he could get worse is to pull another FlyingElephants or go back to drawing porn to suppress his desires to rape people.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 12, 2016)

Having a vagina is worse than having a penis. So yeah, Chris is getting worse.


----------



## Tenacious D (Aug 12, 2016)

Take a look at the Chris of 2008 and take a look at the Chris of 2016. All things considered, I think it's fair to say he's getting worse. The gaping taint wound, incest fantasies and transvestism should probably be enough to convince you of this.

What I want to know is, after nearly 9 years of constant decline, where is rock bottom for Chris?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 12, 2016)

Terrorist said:


> Remember when Chris was this funny dumb guy who would say the darndest things and pretend to fight DANG DIRTY TROLLS in his webcomic about a Sonic+Pikachu hybrid he tried to make a media empire out of? Remember the WANT WOMAN man-bra wearing, fanta desecrating, Ian Brannan Something, rugby-shirt-wearing stress sighing guy? Who cried JULAY and made  ?
> 
> Except for the , that guy is gone now. There is only Christine, financially indebted depressive taint-carving incest-condoning "lesbian" transthing, who's fucked up in not so funny ways we've only begun to realize. He has gotten worse, and will continue, especially if something happens to Barb.
> 
> Goodnight, sweet prince. May flights of jerkops sing thee to thy rest.



It's deeply upsetting to watch in slow motion as this:







...devolves into this:


----------



## Sc4rface (Aug 12, 2016)

BatNapalm said:


> I don't see it so much as a new development as it is a view that Chris has probably had for a really long time that we're just now seeing brought to light



I'd agree with this. It's like the DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS, he just happened to tell about it now but who knows how long it has been going on.

There are, however, a few recent things that I think are cause to worry.

He (at least as far as we can tell) isn't socializing as much as he used to. I think there was pretty much a consensus that going out more was good for him.

Also, he doesn't seem to draw or do crafts or engage in any other intellectually stimulating (and I use that phrase very loosely) activities. As childish as his hobbies were, they gave him something to actually do and accomplish, instead of just playing video games, watching TV and worrying about money.

And finally, if Marvin is right, he helped the magic vagina along with a knife. That is a major line to cross and a red flag. A lot of people seem to think believing in the hypnovids is proof enough that he has some sort of a mental health issue. That may be, but difficulty in understanding what is real and what is make-believe is also a symptom of autism. But if he actually actively harmed himself physically...


----------



## Tenacious D (Aug 12, 2016)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I think Bob was a good hearted person



No-one likes to speak ill of the dead, but consider that none of Bob's kids wanted to have anything to do with him. Cole was also pretty explicit that Bob was not a nice man. By the time we got to know him, Bob was doddering old man dealing with a developmentally disabled son, so naturally we all felt pity and sympathy for him. But the people who actually knew him all seem to be in agreement that he was not good-hearted.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 12, 2016)

Trolling surely hasn't been great for him, but I'm kinda impressed how quickly he bounces back. In an age where people are killing themselves because someone on Facebook called them fat, Chris's massive ego has served him fairly well. That said, Chris's lowest points have always been on Chris and Chris alone. Such as:

-attraction sign shannagins, getting kicked out of college.
-shecameforCWC.
-gameplace banning, subsequent trespassing and hit and run.
-burning down his own house.
-Tomgirl bullshit.
-macing day.
-cutting a gash into his taint.
-incest support on Facebook.

I'm sure I'm skipping a few..


----------



## mrmilkman (Aug 12, 2016)

I was't around for Classic Chris, but he definitely has gone downhill compared to 2012-2014.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 12, 2016)

It's plain to see, Chris is a mess - moreso now than ever before. And I assume there's a lot boiling beneath the surface that's slowly making it's way into public. From his monetary problems to the fact that Barb is going to die eventually, the lacking social life and the non-existent sweetheart together with a lot of other shit is slowly eating away at Chris mental stability.
All it needs is a spark to ignite, something to act as a lightning rod and we'll have "Blue Arms 2: Electric Bugaloo [current year] Edition". At least that's what I think.

We've seen blowing off some steam a couple of times before, and it got more violent every time.
At one point, he was happy to put "the bitch, the witch and the bastard" into a plastic container and shake them.
At some point, he got riled up enough to vandalize store property and eventually maced a GS employee.
We are now at a point where Chris apparently is in a state of mind where actual self-harm can happen. Question is: was this him "venting" or is that yet to come? And even if it's the former, what will happen the next time Chris is upset?



feedtheoctopus said:


> Wait, so Chris got drunk, got upset that "lesbians" were making fun of his lack of vagina, and then decided to slice open his fucking taint with a knife and carve one for himself?


Strangely enough, to me, OPL trying to carve himself a Ghetto-vagina is easier to accept than the idea that Chris got drunk.
Do we know whether or not he was @TrippinKahlua?


----------



## BatNapalm (Aug 12, 2016)

Sc4rface said:


> A lot of people seem to think believing in the hypnovids is proof enough that he has some sort of a mental health issue.



Most of his documented behavior over the last 9 years is proof enough that he has a mental health issue.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm gonna say that I think Chris has FINALLY passed the ultimate point of no return. I've met some people who were FUCKED UP when they were 25 or so who now, in their forties are reasonably normal, if eccentric people. I'm talking severe cases of self induced illness, drugs, booze, transvestism for attention back before the internet was a thing. I think Chris is past the point where he can be reclaimed. Now its a matter of how long it takes for him to be entirely consumed by it and die.


----------



## Sc4rface (Aug 12, 2016)

BatNapalm said:


> Most of his documented behavior over the last 9 years is proof enough that he has a mental health issue.


That's certainly possible. But I still think that it's possible that he doesn't fulfill any other DSM-5 criteria besides autism, he might just be the perfect combination of autism, sheltered upbringing, laziness and stupidity.


----------



## fireatdawn (Aug 12, 2016)

How was he not court-ordered to see a psychiatrist on a regular basis?


----------



## niggers (Aug 12, 2016)

PPowell4 said:


> I suppose the people getting a 14 year old boy to pose as a female love interest, and  having a man to speak to him on the phone pretending to be an internet girlfriend's father must have played a part in his downfall?



man you would think right? but he found out he'd been cybering with a 14/yo guy and just kinda...._stress sigh_. like, he put stuff up his ass and got fucking ripped into by a little kid, then bounced back the next day. no problemo.

sega fucked chris harder just by changing a tiny detail of sonic

:autism: man. :autism: is unknowable.


----------



## JFKdestroyer (Aug 12, 2016)

People who say Chris won't end up in a group home probably aren't aware of the trans-CWC prototype Ava Nieves. Ava is, at this point, probably better off mentally than Chris is, and she lives in a group home and has a representative payee. Nobody knows how she got there, but she's there, probably because after her mother died, there was nowhere for her to go (sound familiar?)

I suspect he'll end up in one sometime after Barb dies. What gets him into one is anyone's guess at this point. It could be Barb's death itself, if he responds to it abnormally (like not calling the authorities right away if it happens suddenly or just tarding out when they come to remove the body).

Oh, and no, He is not getting better.


----------



## PPowell4 (Aug 12, 2016)

Are there any links or videos about him carving a vag ina? I only know about that from this web site but didn't see anything about it myself.


----------



## Of Morgoth (Aug 12, 2016)

It's clear as Crystal that CWC is a mess compared to his 2008 beginnings.

As for the incest post and Chris's wound, respectively: I'm not well-versed in CWC's psychology but he has said so much weird stuff over the years (e.g. Twin Falling Towers) that I'm pretty unfazed by anything Chris says.

Chris's self-mutilation is another story; I don't think we've ever seen anything like this from him before. What kind of mindset does one need in order to make such a terrible wound, especially when the immediate provocation is a few lesbians  making fun of CWC? (this is probably a rhetorical question)


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 12, 2016)

I think a sign that Chris was gonna get worse was the new videos he started making a a few months back. When he was keeping to himself there was a sense that he learned something about how the Internet works- _if you stay quiet people always forget_. If he didn't feed the trolls or even people who just observe him then everyone would get bored. Imagine if that notorious dry period lasted until now. I doubt the CWC subforum would really be active at all. We would probably end up with just a misc thread for tiny updates and then nothing. Radio silence forever. The Internet would have forgot about him. Now he's dropping vids left, right and centre and pulling stunts worse then classic CWC did. He made another vid of himself screwing a sex doll.

Chris learned _nothing_. He only got stranger.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, HE MAKES ME SO ANGRY!


----------



## GV 998 (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris' lack of human contact is most assuredly making him worse. I know he goes out (but I seriously doubt he talks to anyone  unless he's playing a card game at that game shop. And if he is making conversation, I GUARANTEE it's awkward as hell) And I know he has a few confidants (trolls in disguise) he talks to online and maybe even on the phone.

But that isn't much of an interaction for a human being.

Ironically enough, when Chris let the trolls in, he had a great deal more social interaction. Not that it was positive, but it was SOMETHING.

Now he just wallows in his own filth, playing video games and begging online. Here's the thing. He's not begging to anyone in particular. He's begging to a faceless group of entities that cannot talk back to him, so he does not need to debate or even justify in detail why he needs money.

This lack of social interaction, that started a couple years ago when Chris finally learned to shut out the trolls, has only caused him to deteriorate.

His mumbling in his videos appear to be getting worse when compared to an older video of him passionately and angrily addressing Alec Benson Leary or Surfshack Tito. Now granted, we could write that off as him being so lazy he doesn't even want to put effort into talking, but I think it's closer to him subconciously, gradually losing the ability to speak coherently. Because he has no need to speak. There's no one in his life to talk to. Snorlax is asleep most of the time, and besides, I'm guessing Chris probably doesn't relish the thought of speaking to his mom much anymore, because he may fear the subject of their crippling debt and lack of money WILL come up sooner or later


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 12, 2016)

Galvatron said:


> Ironically enough, when Chris let the trolls in, he had a great deal more social interaction. Not that it was positive, but it was SOMETHING.



Lol no. The trolls created a fantasy world where CWC was coaxed into being a weird as possible. What's worse? No socialisation at all or social interaction that warps your perception of what normal social interaction should be?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris is not going to get better.  There simply isn't anything in his life, external or internal to him, that would make that happen.  The only question is the rate at which he gets worse.


----------



## Rung (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, I do believe that Chris is getting worse, and not at the horrible TMI body horror going on with the incest and the taint, but I do believe he's fucked in the head and its teaming up with his autism. Chris wants to be and believes that he's a woman, his delusions are so high and being fed by the local lgbt group that he truely believes that rubbing jelly made for actual women who lactate will turn him into a true lady. Chris needs to be checked out my a shrink asap or when Barb dies and hopefully gets the proper medicines to keep his mind in check and stop being delusional.


----------



## Count Olaf (Aug 12, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Chris does not improve, he's never been getting better. His life is one big downward spiral, because all he's ever done is decay. Sometimes the downward spiral that is his life slows down--during the "Is chris getting better" phase it slowed down to a point where it looked like he might actually start going the other way. But he didn't. 

The "Hello Lady Fans" video, which he put out right at the height of all the "Is Chris getting better" phase was a reminder that he was still the same old Chris he's always been, and the start of yet another big boost in his downward spiral. After that if I remember correctly he placed a boycott on Gamestop after getting that fake letter saying his ban had been increased to state wide or something like that, and then came the ebegging saga. In the months that followed he tried to organize a lesbian sleepover, tried to convince us that a porn star bought him a PS4 when he had gotten himself for a ludicrously high price, and THEN he got his pillow Waifu. Now, he has the taint wound that he believes to be a budding vagina, and that has sent his downward spiral into an absolute nosedive.

Honestly at this point, "getting worse" might be an understatement, and the worst part is there's still four months left to go before the end of the year. I can't even begin to fathom the amount of ways 2016 could end horribly for him. Maybe Barb will unexpectedly die, maybe Chris will be hospitalized, maybe neither of those things will happen but something else equally shocking will. Who knows. I have a feeling that no matter what happens 2016 will not end well for Chris or Barb. . . 

but I can't wait to find out how.


----------



## Tenacious D (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> The trolls created a fantasy world where CWC was coaxed into being a weird as possible.



Chris' worst and weirdest behaviour was generally not solicited by trolls. For example, we didn't make him mace some random Gamestop employee. He did that all on his own. We didn't make him carve a "vagina" in his taint. He did that on his own too. He was waving his Attraction Sign and getting expelled from PVCC long before the internet discovered him.

There are certainly things for which you can blame trolls (e.g. the Bluespike fiasco), but even if the internet had never discovered Chris, he would still be a very weird creature who did bizarre and self-destructive things on a regular basis. It's a cliché to say that Chris is his own worst troll but it's true.


----------



## Kumquat (Aug 12, 2016)

Tenacious D said:


> Chris' worst and weirdest behaviour was generally not solicited by trolls. For example, we didn't make him mace some random Gamestop employee. He did that all on his own. We didn't make him carve a "vagina" in his taint. He did that on his own too. He was waving his Attraction Sign and getting expelled from PVAC long before the internet discovered him.
> 
> There are certainly things for which you can blame trolls (e.g. the Bluespike fiasco), but even if the internet had never discovered Chris, he would still be a very weird creature who did bizarre and self-destructive things on a regular basis. It's a cliché to say that Chris is his own worst troll but it's true.



Even then with stuff like Bluespike, Chris is still at fault for being completely naive, gullible, and oblivious to what was another obvious attempt to troll him. If he had even the slightest ounce of awareness, he could have simply told Bluespike to go fuck himself and turned off the Skype chat.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 12, 2016)

Kumquat said:


> Even then with stuff like Bluespike, Chris is still at fault for being completely naive, gullible, and oblivious to what was another obvious attempt to troll him. If he had even the slightest ounce of awareness, he could have simply told Bluespike to go fuck himself and turned off the Skype chat.



Unfortunately, it seems the only thing Chris will dedicate significant effort toward anymore is the impossible TV sitcom wife material girlfriend. And the thought of china to Chris is akin to how all the dogs in the movie _UP _react to a squirrel.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better. Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.
> 
> What if CWC got _worse_? This isn't about wanting his life to deteriorate more but I am wondering about how he goes on from here. How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis?  (@Marvin said he gouged that wound out himself) In the past his delusions were strange but harmless mostly. They are now life  threatening.
> 
> ...



For me, the ongoing slow-motion trainwreck that is the Vagina Wound undid any belief I may have had that Chris was improving himself. Chandler is an Ouroboros of Autism, without beginning or end. He simply _is_.


----------



## PPowell4 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rung said:


> Yes, I do believe that Chris is getting worse, and not at the horrible TMI body horror going on with the incest and the taint, but I do believe he's fucked in the head and its teaming up with his autism. Chris wants to be and believes that he's a woman, his delusions are so high and being fed by the local lgbt group that he truely believes that rubbing jelly made for actual women who lactate will turn him into a true lady. Chris needs to be checked out my a shrink asap or when Barb dies and hopefully gets the proper medicines to keep his mind in check and stop being delusional.


Does anybody think the online medication is giving him boobs? They just look like man boobs to me that many overweight men get. Maybe if it isn't working that's a good thing and there's hope for him so he doesn't cause irreparable damage.



Kumquat said:


> Even then with stuff like Bluespike, Chris is still at fault for being completely naive, gullible, and oblivious to what was another obvious attempt to troll him. If he had even the slightest ounce of awareness, he could have simply told Bluespike to go fuck himself and turned off the Skype chat.


Isn't a symptom of autism being naive and not understanding the intentions of others?


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Chris is probably going to die soon and we'll end up blamed for it even though it is completely not our fault.



All the trolling and public ridicule is a major part of how he got to this point mentally. That said, Chris also went out of his way to ignore the advice of well meaning people and to alienate people in his life. He's the only one that ruined his friendship with Megan, nobody else, for just one example.


----------



## Kumquat (Aug 12, 2016)

PPowell4 said:


> Isn't a symptom of autism being naive and not understanding the intentions of others?



I think it's less to do with his autism and more to do with his desperate, brazen desire to get some china. He should have learned the first two times his "sweetheart" ended up being a troll that online interactions were most likely with trolls.

Not to mention that for every "sweetheart" Chris has had, he's had numerous white knights try to get it through his thick skull that he was being lied to, and Chris denied and ignored any such advice. Chris' sweetheart cycle is pretty much like this:

>Chris finds some new troll boyfriend-free girl to stalk online.
>White Knights pipe in, trying to tell Chris it's a troll, he doesn't listen.
>Chris does a bunch of really stupid, insane, and creepy things to show "affection" for his sweetheart.
>The sweetheart is revealed to be a troll.
>Chris is "crestfallen" for a whopping two minutes before immediately being fooled again by another troll posing as a boyfriend-free girl.

And thus the cycle repeats. It should have ended with Blanca, but Chris is so desperate for female attention that he throws all logic and reason to the side for the rare chance that he might actually score. Even now, after his countless fake girlfriends, he STILL hasn't learned, as evidenced by his correspondence with "Sam and Ellen" and "Johan the Bully."


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tenacious D said:


> Chris' worst and weirdest behaviour was generally not solicited by trolls. For example, we didn't make him mace some random Gamestop employee. He did that all on his own. We didn't make him carve a "vagina" in his taint. He did that on his own too. He was waving his Attraction Sign and getting expelled from PVAC long before the internet discovered him.
> 
> There are certainly things for which you can blame trolls (e.g. the Bluespike fiasco), but even if the internet had never discovered Chris, he would still be a very weird creature who did bizarre and self-destructive things on a regular basis. It's a cliché to say that Chris is his own worst troll but it's true.


Perhaps but it's more complicated then that. People don't operate in vacuum and neither does Chris. Sure, the trolls didn't _make_ him mace a GameStop employee but they laid groundwork by indulging his fantasies. I'm not saying there's a direct connection but there is a correlation.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

Tenacious D said:


> Chris' worst and weirdest behaviour was generally not solicited by trolls. For example, we didn't make him mace some random Gamestop employee. He did that all on his own. We didn't make him carve a "vagina" in his taint. He did that on his own too. He was waving his Attraction Sign and getting expelled from PVCC long before the internet discovered him.
> 
> There are certainly things for which you can blame trolls (e.g. the Bluespike fiasco), but even if the internet had never discovered Chris, he would still be a very weird creature who did bizarre and self-destructive things on a regular basis. It's a cliché to say that Chris is his own worst troll but it's true.



Chris does indeed make everything worse for himself. But at least in the beginning he was a sheltered autistic guy and people took advantage of his naivete and lack of understanding about social norms to push him in a direction that would end with him being humiliated in some way or revealing some sort of intimate personal information. It's gotten to the point that Chris is arguably one of the most well documented people in human history. His entire life is on the internet from his childhood up until today, and we fill in more of the blank spots all the time. Imagine googling your name and seeing that. Imagine embarrassing photos you took ending up on fucking TV and shit. Imagine being followed and harassed relentlessly by a bunch of weens. Imagine every time you meet somebody you find out they were actually fucking with you and don't actually like you. 

For 10 goddamn years. 

That would do a number on anybody's mental health, never mind a guy who wasn't all that healthy to begin with.


----------



## GV 998 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Lol no. The trolls created a fantasy world where CWC was coaxed into being a weird as possible. What's worse? No socialisation at all or social interaction that warps your perception of what normal social interaction should be?



Well, I would say no social interaction at all in Chris' case.

Because with or without the trolls in Chris' life, Chris was never going to get out there and make something of himself. He doesn't even have the confidence to get even a part-time job. ( some of that might be a result of him being too reliant on his tugboat, and being employed can endanger that). So it really doesn't matter if his perception of normal social interaction is fucked, it was never normal to begin with, and it certainly wouldn't be fixed even if Chris had never dealt with a troll in his life. (How do I know this? Simply refer to the CWCki's page on Chris' ego. Chris believes he can do no wrong and will ONLY admit to wrongdoing  and apologize if there is something to be gained from an apology. If he wronged you, and you have nothing to offer him, you can be damn sure he will make no attempt to redeem himself or even acknowledge he was in the wrong. So him admitting to bad, creepy, or even weird behavior wouldn't happen. It's him being persecuted. If not by the trolls, then by the JERKOPS and the Mary Lee Walshes of the world)

But it's not like the trolls were holding him back, or his ideas of social interaction were warped by the trolls. It was warped already. The worst the trolls did was just warp it a little bit further. Don't forget, Chris made the attraction sign without any troll input. He believed he could curse people with a "Curseyehameha" without troll input. These were all things that started BEFORE the trolls.

If anything, we've done him a favor. We've given him an excuse he will use for the rest of his life. He can't do anything because he "suffers too much stress from da twolls"


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Aug 12, 2016)

skaytec said:


> Chris is on his way to deep bottom. The financial struggles of his household is going to get worse, Barb is dying, he has not any profitable skill except being an exceptional individual so he can't get a job and save his life. He can't get better, the mistakes he had done since he was born is hitting him like a truck, he had an opportunity to scape this ending, but is too late.
> The ride is going to get more weird and sad.



from what some have said, there are ways for Chris to get a job, but he moronically chooses not to. It is his fault he chooses not to adapt


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 12, 2016)

Kumquat said:


> I think it's less to do with his autism and more to do with his desperate, brazen desire to get some china. He should have learned the first two times his "sweetheart" ended up being a troll that online interactions were most likely with trolls.
> 
> Not to mention that for every "sweetheart" Chris has had, he's had numerous white knights try to get it through his thick skull that he was being lied to, and Chris denied and ignored any such advice. Chris' sweetheart cycle is pretty much like this:
> 
> ...


It's always a matter of what's more convenient and positive to Chris. He doesn't want an unpleasant truth, he wants pleasant lies (and has said so himself). Even now, he's still talking about his "girlfriends" like some of them might have potentially not been trolls, merely cause he doesn't want to believe the truth.

If you had one person tell him "McDonalds food is bad for your health, you'll get fat and it's bad for your heart!", Chris would (at most) point out that he eats apple slices with his junkfood and therefore it's healthy.
If some other person told him Hamburgers are totally healthy cause there's salad and a slice of onion on it, he'd agree in a heartbeat.

And concerning his former boyfriend-free trolls, he fully expected everything to turn out for the better - mainly cause that's what he's been come to expect due to his mass consumption of TV junk.
Like, he was expecting (against all logic and advice from white knights) that the person that might be a troll turns out to be a hot babe and all is gonna be alright, if only he's able to put up with the weird requests.
See, for instance, the Bluespike incident, where he had to choose between his girlfriend -or- his PSN account.
He chose the GF and was completely dumbfounded that his "correct choice" wasn't instantly rewarded with also getting back his PSN access codes.
Why? Cause that's what would have happened in a saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## Tenacious D (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> at least in the beginning he was a sheltered autistic guy and people took advantage of his naivete and lack of understanding about social norms to push him in a direction that would end with him being humiliated in some way or revealing some sort of intimate personal information



I understand what you're saying and I agree with you to a point, but Chris wasn't some  innocent naive sheltered guy before the trolls found him. Chris had _serious_ behavioural issues before any of us had ever heard his name. His PVCC experience is very informative in this respect; no-one pushed him into screaming "CURSE-YE-HA-ME-HA!" at Mary Lee Walsh or giving her a lecture about true love (while pretending to be Sonichu, ffs!). He also got himself kicked out of his English class after throwing an epic tantrum because he had to read an "anti-autistic" book. After leaving PVCC, he carried on a weird feud against Walsh, drew pornographic pictures of her, made veiled threats, etc.

Even before that, Chris' behaviour was weird, destructive and anti-social. I mean, he got banned from the mall in 2005 for his epic NOOOOOOOO! and repeatedly got into trouble with various manajerks. All of this happened, as I say, without any input from external sources. Trolls have certainly pushed him into doing strange and gross things and they've humiliated and degraded him in ways that we can all agree are not funny and you're absolutely right that all of this crap must have done quite the number of Chris' mental health and wellbeing. But, even in the beginning, Chris was busy making a mess of his life all on his own and I'm not convinced that he'd be that much better if we'd never discovered him.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Perhaps but it's more complicated then that. People don't operate in vacuum and neither does Chris. Sure, the trolls didn't _make_ him mace a GameStop employee but they laid groundwork by indulging his fantasies. I'm not saying there's a direct connection but there is a correlation.



Here's what we know about Chris:

- He has a history of inappropriately touching and groping women who manage to tolerate his presence. 
- He once drew porn of a girl who wasn't interested in him to prevent himself from raping her. 
- He had an emotional breakdown because he didn't receive an award at his high school graduation. 
- He's been known to throw bitchfits over losing to children at Pokemon.
- He created a comic strip in which he and his imaginary friends brutally murdered people he didn't like.
- He attempted to place a 'curse' on the dean of his community college. He later drew gross porn of her.

Chris has always been unstable. The trolls may have prodded the hornets nest, but they weren't the first and wouldn't be the last.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Aug 12, 2016)

If Chris were to die in the future I think I might just break down and cry. I would actually be in mourning for this freak.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Aug 12, 2016)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I think Barb is riding Chris into the ground. She knows she's not long for this world and instead of doing what a loving mother _should _do in this situation, try to prepare Chris for life without her, she's just allowing things to continue as they always have and compiling more debt. As long as Chris does enough to keep her comfortable in her final years she doesn't give a fuck. Yes, Chris is getting worse, and the one person who might be able to help is kicking back and letting it happen.



I admit when I first saw chris, I didn't like him, but as I learned more about him, I started to lose empathy not as much as with him, but I am just hateful towards barb because she is the primary contributor to what we observe today, bob is second but he had some redeeming factors and for all we know he was chased by barb in that bar and mentally abused into being her husband


----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Perhaps but it's more complicated then that. People don't operate in vacuum and neither does Chris. Sure, the trolls didn't _make_ him mace a GameStop employee but they laid groundwork by indulging his fantasies. I'm not saying there's a direct connection but there is a correlation.



How? The mace incident was the climax of the blue arms debacle, as until that point Chris seemed perfectly happy doing nothing more than slipping cheap MS Paint edits of the Sonic game covers into the cases (when not locked securely of course) - even the action of macing was entirely on Chris, since as the video showed he was already out of the store when he blasted a guy walking away from him, then promptly waddled off at speed. 

While the outburst was of unpredictable nature, it is not unprecedented. Years back, before any major amount of trolling could accumulate, there was SheCameForCWC. And then he made it worse by repeatedly confirming he drew shitty cartoon porn of him and a girl who obviously held no romantic affection for him, because he claimed it was an outlet preventing him from throwing himself at her and pretty much committing rape by every possible definition except his.

Then there was the infamous meeting with Mary Lee Walsh - trolls couldn't have been involved with him wanting her to take messages from imaginary characters, or him actually doing that dumbass DBZ-curse-ya-whatever _right in front of her_.

Chris simply can't function in public even in situations where trolls are not involved.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 12, 2016)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Here's what we know about Chris:
> 
> - He has a history of inappropriately touching and groping women who manage to tolerate his presence.
> - He once drew porn of a girl who wasn't interested in him to prevent himself from raping her.
> ...


Remember, there is no other troll than Chris himself.


----------



## Brian May (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris's life: it's like a helter skelter, going down and down, round and round. It's never really going to improve. He stays in a shit limbo.


----------



## Vitamin C (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris has always continually gotten worse. At any given second he is worse than he was a second ago.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 12, 2016)

The idea that Chris was ever "getting better" is inherently false. The behavior attributed to "getting better" isn't healthy behavior, and is more likely the result of bob's death. Meaning both the emotional response of a highly exceptional individuals combined with the lack of bob's leadership and oversight.  Becoming "Christine" is not a healthy step forward because chris is not and has never been transsexual. My best guess is that is that something very dark has happened over his lifetime with his combination of hatred for men and his inability to get a woman to ever see him and treat him how he feels a man should be viewed and treated. I think becoming a woman is a go around, but that's another conversation. Until Chris can demonstrate life skills that are realistic and not momentary, I'd say chris has only been downhill since the first pickle man took his girl. 

I think barbs current condition is contributing to the state of things. i think its fair to say that she is no longer, and hasn't for a long time, been capable of caring for herself and Chris. I feel endgame is not death by taint, but will instead be the intervention of social services in the next few years.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 12, 2016)

I felt Chris was only getting "better" in the sense he'd finally found a way to cash in on his e-fame.  I mean, the guy had dozens of weens buying his stupid Sonichu crap off of E-Bay for no reason other than "lol I gave Chris money ebin troll!"  At that point, you're left wondering if trolls are now Chris's lolcows instead of the other way around. 

Of course that only goes so far.  At the end of the day Chris has been in a nose-dive since "coming out".   He's got an even more one-track mind now than he ever has.  All he ever talks about when he's not e-begging or bitching about blarms is lesbian shit.  For the past two years.  Lesbian this.  Female Soul that.  The taint wound was icing on the cake; I just could not believe this guy actually told himself he has a vagina.  So between that and the recent admission he's had wet dreams about Barb tell me yes, he is in fact getting worse and has been for years.


----------



## DolphinHunter (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Realistically though that ain't happening. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up on the street, long term. Which because this is Chris basically means he's going to end up dead.



Chris's panhandling sign: Will trib for Legos. No dicks.


----------



## wenttobermuda (Aug 12, 2016)

CWC is in all likelihood getting worse as a human being, for the reasons set forth in numerous posts above. But who cares?

As a spectacle, CWC getting better.

Chris in 2007 was a virginal autists with a shit comic and some aggressive delusions.

Christine in 2016 is an autist tranny with a blown up taint, confessed incest fetish, and even more aggressive delusions.

So in the ways that count to this spectator, Chris is getting better.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 12, 2016)

wenttobermuda said:


> CWC is in all likelihood getting worse as a human being, for the reasons set forth in numerous posts above. But who cares?
> 
> As a spectacle, CWC getting better.
> 
> ...



Eh, disagree.  I found Old CWC a better spectacle because his habits and interests were more diverse.  He was drawing comics, interacting with people online, doing shit like Sonichu's Edge, driving to Ohio, all that stuff.  Now he just bitches about stress and gushes over lesbians.


----------



## wenttobermuda (Aug 12, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Eh, disagree.  I found Old CWC a better spectacle because his habits and interests were more diverse.  He was drawing comics, interacting with people online, doing shit like Sonichu's Edge, driving to Ohio, all that stuff.  Now he just bitches about stress and gushes over lesbians.


I think we might actually agree. I found old CWC to be totally entertaining. I miss the old CWC, his love quest, his rage videos.

But new CWC is just straight fascinating in his/her pathology. I'm not really enjoying the show, but it is so fucked up I'm continuing to watch.

 I guess I'm more grossed out now than I was amused then.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 12, 2016)

wenttobermuda said:


> I think we might actually agree. I found old CWC to be totally entertaining. I miss the old CWC, his love quest, his rage videos.
> 
> But new CWC is just straight fascinating in his/her pathology. I'm not really enjoying the show, but it is so fucked up I'm continuing to watch.
> 
> I guess I'm more grossed out now than I was amused then.



>her


----------



## Roland MT-32 (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris is getting worse very, very fast. We've seen Chris's greatest low points before, but taking a knife to his taint is, in my opinion, the worst thus far.
What I think, however, is the _real_ mark of Chris's decay is that he's doing these things _without anyone forcing him._
Bluespike forcing Chris to jam a small piece of modeling clay in his anus is something which people detest to this day. What would have happened if some troll forced Chris to carve a fake vagina out of himself? Consider that, under any other circumstances, we would be clamoring for someone's head. Chris is now his own greatest enemy. Chris has become his chief troll. Chris has ascended to become the next Clyde Cash. He's going to destroy his life on his own now, no external actors necessary.


People have said that Chris has always been his own greatest enemy, but that's not really true. Chris is stupid, but this is really the first time he's acted against himself in such a direct and significant way.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2016)

bigshot said:


> I'm betting all the money Chris has made up to now was channelled into toys that were snuck in through the back door. Barb knew nothing about any of that. She probably can't get up the stairs to see what he's stashed in his room. But recently her finances have been spiraling downwards and Chris's sales have dried up since he can't deliver on his promises. This has to be putting Chris in a pickle. Barb needs help and he has piddled it all away. He's become so used to being taken care of, the only way out that he sees is Cole taking over. But that ain't going to happen. I think we are going to see him in a group home soon and the internet will finally be chopped down. The lumberjack couldn't control Chris, but the state home for the disabled will certainly be able to. Chris is going to be reined in big time soon and we won't have daily dumbness to enjoy any more.


(Many pages later)

Barb knows fatty's getting some kind of money. It's why she set up those begging videos with her in them.


Brian May said:


> Chris's life: it's like a helter skelter, going down and down, round and round. It's never really going to improve. He stays in a shit limbo.


A shit bird can never change its shit feathers.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

fireatdawn said:


> How was he not court-ordered to see a psychiatrist on a regular basis?


I believe he was. But the thing is Chris isn't approaching the situation in good faith. He's been to other mental health workers in the past and they usually just write off his quirks as autism and other than that say he's just depressed. Chris for his part thinks there's nothing wrong with him and if I had to guess isn't really honest with them to begin with. Meanwhile for those of us who've been following him for years it's very obvious that he's seriously mentally ill.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 12, 2016)

Cotton Puddings said:


> you guys are way too optimistic. he's never going to be forced into any kind of 'facility' unless ordered into one by a court, or if he becomes an immediate existential threat to himself or others. even then you have to do something pretty serious for a judge to tell you you're going to the funhouse



There are different forms of social service interventions, and the hoard has to be considered as well. If they lived in a clean house and cared for themselves properly then it would be a different story, but it's startlingly apparent to anyone that enters that things aren't ok. If the city got involved regarding the hoard then social services could get involved, and as the cliche goes, once you're in "the system" it's not very easy to get out. You lose a lot of power. Given Chris's court history, a competent social worker would probably start some changes, which could include therapy, work programs, learning adult skills classes, independent living programs or group homes. It would be very easy to prove that chris and his mom are incompetent and need (mandatory and legally binding)  assistance. 

Also it's not uncommon for people like Chris having extreme reactions to social services intervention, so a trip to the looney bin wouldn't be out of the question if that ever happened.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> I believe he was.


People say this, but I've seen no evidence for it. As far as I can tell, Chris attends therapy 100% willingly.


feedtheoctopus said:


> But the thing is Chris isn't approaching the situation in good faith. He's been to other mental health workers in the past and they usually just write off his quirks as autism and other than that say he's just depressed


In contrast, these people are telling Chris he's a beautiful peach and he deserves female genitalia. The therapists have literally said this.


TheMockTurtle said:


> There are different forms of social service interventions, and the hoard has to be considered as well. If they lived in a clean house and cared for themselves properly then it would be a different story, but it's startlingly apparent to anyone that enters that things aren't ok. If the city got involved regarding the hoard then social services could get involved, and as the cliche goes, once you're in "the system" it's not very easy to get out. You lose a lot of power. Given Chris's court history, a competent social worker would probably start some changes, which could include therapy, work programs, learning adult skills classes, independent living programs or group homes. It would be very easy to prove that chris and his mom are incompetent and need (mandatory and legally binding)  assistance.
> 
> Also it's not uncommon for people like Chris having extreme reactions to social services intervention, so a trip to the looney bin wouldn't be out of the question if that ever happened.


The legal situation in Virginia is very strange. Every city in Virginia is its own separate county. There is no city to mother Chris. There is only the county.

There are extremely high legal hurdles for someone to take away Chris' rights where he lives.


----------



## Ahffline (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> There are extremely high legal hurdles for someone to take away Chris' rights where he lives.



Exactly. Chris - for better or worse - can perform the basics of social functioning at this point. He has a license. He has credit cards. He pays bills, even if it's just the minimum per month. The state won't intervene in what he does in the privacy of his own home. I'm sure there are many people in Virginia who are just as bad off and worse than Chris, even with his self-sliced taint.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 12, 2016)

OfflineCyberBully said:


> Exactly. Chris - for better or worse - can perform the basics of social functioning at this point. He has a license. He has credit cards. He pays bills, even if it's just the minimum per month. The state won't intervene in what he does in the privacy of his own home. I'm sure there are many people in Virginia who are just as bad off and worse than Chris, even with his self-sliced taint.



Agree.  Simply being a financially irresponsible doofus is nowhere near enough for any government to take up the burden of keeping you on a leash.  Chris will only wind up committed somewhere if he has a serious brush with the law.  Which is frankly unlikely.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2016)

OfflineCyberBully said:


> Exactly. Chris - for better or worse - can perform the basics of social functioning at this point. He has a license. He has credit cards. He pays bills, even if it's just the minimum per month. The state won't intervene in what he does in the privacy of his own home. I'm sure there are many people in Virginia who are just as bad off and worse than Chris, even with his self-sliced taint.


In most places in the country, it's possible for someone to motivate the state to intervene on purely private habits like hoarding. In some places it's harder than other. (Maybe it's easier in California than rural Virginia? I don't know.)

But it's possible.

The crucial ingredient in most of these places is: a busybody.

A neighbor, a friend, a relative. Someone. You need someone to pester the state on every little technicality in order to get the necessary group of bureaucrats to file the requisite paperwork.

Chris doesn't have someone like that.


----------



## multiverse (Aug 12, 2016)

JFKdestroyer said:


> People who say Chris won't end up in a group home probably aren't aware of the trans-CWC prototype Ava Nieves. Ava is, at this point, probably better off mentally than Chris is, and she lives in a group home and has a representative payee. Nobody knows how she got there, but she's there, probably because after her mother died, there was nowhere for her to go (sound familiar?)
> 
> I suspect he'll end up in one sometime after Barb dies.



I disagree. Chris is more akin to Terryberry, where his manipulative and inappropriate sexual boundaries / behavior would make him a poor candidate for a group setting. In addition, he's much higher functioning that Terryberry ever was - for instance, he can drive a car and complete tugboat paperwork without assistance. He's not officially tarded enough for a group setting, regardless of his instability. If doctors deem him to be a risk to himself - like, self harm by china creation - he will at most be held for 72 hour observation to make sure he isn't actually suicidal. He'll be a drain on county resources for emergency medical interventions, and probably for minor infractions like assault, property damage, debt and theft. Chris will most likely end up homeless after Barb passes, unless he somehow manages to remember to save money for, and pay, property taxes and utilities, and deal with home maintenance. But I suspect that he won't be able to deal with the hoard, and it will ether cause the house to be condemned, or it will become uninhabitable when the hoard impedes regular home maintenance like plumbing, heat and electricity,  causing collapse or another fire.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 12, 2016)

Christine is being her own free womyn!! I am so proud!! you haters need to remember its 2016 all-fucking-ready!!!


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> People say this, but I've seen no evidence for it. As far as I can tell, Chris attends therapy 100% willingly.
> 
> In contrast, these people are telling Chris he's a beautiful peach and he deserves female genitalia. The therapists have literally said this.
> 
> ...



In my limited experience, social services are typically run at a county level. From a quick Google search it appears that ruckersville is covered under Greene County Social Services Department.



OfflineCyberBully said:


> Exactly. Chris - for better or worse - can perform the basics of social functioning at this point. He has a license. He has credit cards. He pays bills, even if it's just the minimum per month. The state won't intervene in what he does in the privacy of his own home. I'm sure there are many people in Virginia who are just as bad off and worse than Chris, even with his self-sliced taint.



What insane times we are living in if people think Chris can "perform the basics of social functioning"

-This is a man that goes to social events in a sports bra that he sharpied "WANT WOMAN"
-goes to places he is disliked and banned from and takes creep shots and then hits the person he wants to win over with his car. Twice. (Yes, one was a Vehicular Barbicide)
-admit he wants to rub chinas with his mom 
-maces an innocent GameStop employees over a dispute about arm color and then expects them to NOT CALL ANYONE
-cuts vaginas into his taint and blames it on hypnosis

Yes he is functioning at a very high and independent level.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> As far as I can tell, Chris attends therapy 100% willingly.
> 
> In contrast, these people are telling Chris he's a beautiful peach and he deserves female genitalia. The therapists have literally said this.



Then I think we both know why he willingly goes. He doesn't want to be cured he just wants the asspats.

In fact he thinks there is nothing that he needs cured because he thinks there is nothing wrong with him, and that therapy is just asspats.

And the shrinks will just keep humoring him because it's easy money.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 12, 2016)

TheMockTurtle said:


> In my limited experience, social services are typically run at a county level. From a quick Google search it appears that ruckersville is covered under Greene County Social Services Department.


And that changes what exactly? Noone gives a shit. Noone gave a shit when Casa Del Chandler was repeatedly reported to the county for being a health hazard. Noone gave a shit when Barb and Chris plowed over Stonewall Snyder. Noone gave a shit when OPL maced some Gamestop Ass Manager.

Noone. Gives. A Fuck. Noone. Ever. Has.
As long as that doesn't change, Chris won't be dragged into anything.



TheMockTurtle said:


> What insane times we are living in if people think Chris can "perform the basics of social functioning"
> 
> -This is a man that goes to social events in a sports bra that he sharpied "WANT WOMAN"
> -goes to places he is disliked and banned from and takes creep shots and then hits the person he wants to win over with his car. Twice. (Yes, one was a Vehicular Barbicide)
> ...


You realize these are precisely the things noone in charge of anything resembling the mental health authortities gives a shit about.

So, Chris fashion sense is shit and he has worn awkward clothes? He goes to places he's banned to be a nuisance? He had dreams about doing the unthinkable with Bellydancer Barb?
So what, by that logic half the people from the "People of Wallmart" page could be institutionalized.

The only thing halfway noteworthy is his latest escapade involving a knife and his taint, but that's far from being sufficient to take away his rights. Yeah, it's kinda fucked that a guy can hurt himself with a knife, but as long as he's not repeatedly caught flinging his feces at people in Charlottesville Fashion Square, noone is going to give a fuck. Maybe not even then.

People really underestimate the amount of shit a person has to do to be instutionalized or receive a legally mandatory tard wrangler.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Sc4rface said:


> And finally, if Marvin is right, he helped the magic vagina along with a knife. That is a major line to cross and a red flag. A lot of people seem to think believing in the hypnovids is proof enough that he has some sort of a mental health issue. That may be, but difficulty in understanding what is real and what is make-believe is also a symptom of autism. But if he actually actively harmed himself physically...



Those videos are probably mostly harmless for normally constituted people but I think with Chris's extreme level of suggestibility and his social isolation, that it has turned him seriously delusional.  Causing serious injury to yourself with a knife in a highly sensitive region isn't just weird or eccentric.  It's psychotic.

It's not much of a step from there to go full Dorian Thorn and chop off his wang with a hedge trimmer or some shit like that.


----------



## Gothicserpent (Aug 12, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Consider this the polar opposite of the 'is Chris getting better' thread. For a while CWC seemed to be improving slightly. He was meeting people in gay bars and seemed to be getting out more. There was an attempt to make money online even if it was executed totally backwards. He stopped obsessing about blarms (at least visibly). Of course there was moments where he failed but the trajectory seemed to indicate he was improving or at least coping better. Then we found out about the taint infection and wanting to fuck barb.
> 
> What if CWC got _worse_? This isn't about wanting his life to deteriorate more but I am wondering about how he goes on from here. How can he recuperate from an infection he doesn't even understand didn't originate from hypnosis?  (@Marvin said he gouged that wound out himself) In the past his delusions were strange but harmless mostly. They are now life  threatening.
> 
> ...


Call me late, but when did Chris start wanting to fuck Barb?


----------



## Tenacious D (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> The crucial ingredient in most of these places is: a busybody.
> ...
> Chris doesn't have someone like that.



What about Rocky Shoemaker? She seemed to fulfil the busybody role for a while. Is she still around? I recall her giving a great deal of information when some ween called pretending to be a court-appointed doctor.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Another seriously worrisome thing about the self-harm is most of the people who do that shit who are higher functioning have some knowledge of anatomy.  I could easily see this dumb motherfucker nicking the femoral artery and bleeding out in literally seconds, leaving a horrifying bloodbath behind.


----------



## blastoiseplushie (Aug 12, 2016)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> And that changes what exactly? Noone gives a shit. Noone gave a shit when Casa Del Chandler was repeatedly reported to the county for being a health hazard. Noone gave a shit when Barb and Chris plowed over Stonewall Snyder. Noone gave a shit when OPL maced some Gamestop Ass Manager.
> 
> Noone. Gives. A Fuck. Noone. Ever. Has.
> As long as that doesn't change, Chris won't be dragged into anything.
> ...



True. NO ONE will care. The only thing that will cause the authorities to intervene with Chris and Ma Chandler would be a 911 call involving Barb finding her son with a knife, trying to cut away the last remaining vestiges of  her memory of  'It's a Boy!' back in February 1982.

By then it will be too damn late and he'll be bleeding to death.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't think he gets worse or better. He just does things, and occasionally he learns they have good or bad results. I mean, for example, he knows not to post videos of himself masturbating on the Internet now, but he doesn't really know why he shouldn't.


----------



## Iamthatis (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Another seriously worrisome thing about the self-harm is most of the people who do that shit who are higher functioning have some knowledge of anatomy.  I could easily see this dumb motherfucker nicking the femoral artery and bleeding out in literally seconds, leaving a horrifying bloodbath behind.


This is an excellent point, Chris cut into a very sensitive part of his body.  It hurts like holy hell to have your gooch pierced I can't imagine how he was able to do this to himself.   Even drunk it would have bled a lot and that hole he showed was pretty big.  I can't even fathom how he kept it open.  I just don't know what to say.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

kobebyarlant said:


> I don't think he gets worse or better. He just does things, and occasionally he learns they have good or bad results. I mean, for example, he knows not to post videos of himself masturbating on the Internet now, but he doesn't really know why he shouldn't.



He just posted that "sex moves" video a few weeks ago.  While he actually had clothes on, he has no grasp of why the fuck you don't do shit like that.  Or cut giant gashes into yourself with a knife.  Or slather your moobs with weird grease of unknown medical effect.  Etc.

He's well past the age where doing insanely self-destructive shit is the norm and he can just bounce back from anything that happens short of being dismembered, and eventually he's going to hit something where he flat out dies.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 12, 2016)

Lets see.
1.- Wastes all his e-begging money on bullshit
2.- can't keep a job
3.- is a tranny
4.- a tranny with self inflicted soul vaginas
5.-no sense of hygiene
6.-can't make money off etsy because he's lazy

Chris is going to have the most tragic ending that ends not with a bang, but with a whimper. we all know it but we try to be optimistic even though you, I (and maybe Chris) know the inevitable is going to happen.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> He just posted that "sex moves" video a few weeks ago.  While he actually had clothes on, he has no grasp of why the fuck you don't do shit like that.  Or cut giant gashes into yourself with a knife.  Or slather your moobs with weird grease of unknown medical effect.  Etc.
> 
> He's well past the age where doing insanely self-destructive shit is the norm and he can just bounce back from anything that happens short of being dismembered, and eventually he's going to hit something where he flat out dies.


And I bet he rationalized it with his own logic by thinking "I'm in clothes, it's educational, and I'm not mass debating. People will only see it the way I intended them to so it's ok to post, unlike those other videos I made."


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> In contrast, these people are telling Chris he's a beautiful peach and he deserves female genitalia. The therapists have literally said this.


Do you have an actual independent account of this because it sounds as though this is something Chris would make up and say to himself after someone told him, "Hey you're not that bad looking ".  What kinds of therapists are these? It is okay to blow smoke up people's butts once in a while, but telling someone they  "deserve" a life altering surgery seems to be a very dangerous practice, especially if Chris is just seeing some run of the mill therapist that has their master's in psychology and very little experience with sexual or gender-related psychology.  I do not believe anything Chris says anymore, this is the same guy that believes he can sell paper and plastic on ebay for thousands.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 12, 2016)

I've heard cases of trans people (at least really desparate, depressed people) performing self-surgery on themselves. Yeah, it's Chris, but could this be a sign he's really serious about the whole trans-woman thing?  I can't imagine why he'd do so otherwise.  (Again, of course, it's Chris, but...)


----------



## Mel Lester (Aug 12, 2016)

Maybe Christine would be happy living here. Botton Strangest Village. A tolerant place where people are accepted no matter how eccentric their behaviour, including autistic people,


----------



## Argonian Scum (Aug 12, 2016)

Mrs Paul said:


> I've heard cases of trans people (at least really desparate, depressed people) performing self-surgery on themselves. Yeah, it's Chris, but could this be a sign he's really serious about the whole trans-woman thing?  I can't imagine why he'd do so otherwise.  (Again, of course, it's Chris, but...)



See: the taint megathread next door.
Some lesbians made fun of him for not having a vagina so he got drunk (or was already drunk) and made his very own fuckhole. With a knife. He's not trans, just being autistic.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> If Chris were to die in the future I think I might just break down and cry. I would actually be in mourning for this freak.


I really sincerely hope that Chris manages to find some sort of happiness or stability in his life. He can be an asshole, he can be petty, lazy, and unsympathetic in general. But I don't think he deserves to die all alone in a filthy house surrounded by his mothers hoard, with his body not being found for months until the neighbors complain about the smell.

Chris has been living in hell for the past 16 years. He deserves some purgatory, at least.



Mel Lester said:


> Maybe Christine would be happy living here. Botton Strangest Village. A tolerant place where people are accepted no matter how eccentric their behaviour, including autistic people,



Chris would have to work however. And we all know he can't be having that.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 12, 2016)

Argonian Scum said:


> See: the taint megathread next door.
> Some lesbians made fun of him for not having a vagina so he got drunk (or was already drunk) and made his very own fuckhole. With a knife. He's not trans, just being autistic.



Oh good god.  *facepalm*  (Let me guess: said "lesbians" were trolls?)


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I do not believe anything Chris says anymore, this is the same guy that believes he can sell paper and plastic on ebay for thousands.



Thanks to utter retards like @DStecks he has some basis for that insanity.


----------



## TaterTotTitties (Aug 12, 2016)

Is water wet?

But in all seriousness, Chris has never gotten better. He may have been happier at certain points but he will never be better, as others have already explained. The intentional slicing of the taint is all the proof I need of it. Chris's story has always been a sad one, and it's all catching up to him now.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 12, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Do you have an actual independent account of this because it sounds as though this is something Chris would make up and say to himself after someone told him, "Hey you're not that bad looking ".  What kinds of therapists are these? It is okay to blow smoke up people's butts once in a while, but telling someone they  "deserve" a life altering surgery seems to be a very dangerous practice, especially if Chris is just seeing some run of the mill therapist that has their master's in psychology and very little experience with sexual or gender-related psychology.  I do not believe anything Chris says anymore, this is the same guy that believes he can sell paper and plastic on ebay for thousands.


Yes, independent account. No specific mention of surgery though.


----------



## zap2theextreme (Aug 12, 2016)

Is his therapist court ordered?


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 12, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Do you have an actual independent account of this because it sounds as though this is something Chris would make up and say to himself after someone told him, "Hey you're not that bad looking ".  What kinds of therapists are these? It is okay to blow smoke up people's butts once in a while, but telling someone they  "deserve" a life altering surgery seems to be a very dangerous practice, especially if Chris is just seeing some run of the mill therapist that has their master's in psychology and very little experience with sexual or gender-related psychology.  I do not believe anything Chris says anymore, this is the same guy that believes he can sell paper and plastic on ebay for thousands.



You underestimate how bad the therapy process for LGBT people has gotten in recent years. It's less about helping the patient and more about making them feel good. There are a lot of therapists (mostly the newer ones) who turn the process into an echo chamber, and if you're wise to it it's rather frustrating.

It doesn't surprise me _at all_ that what's being told to CWC is ethically questionable. In my opinion, it's unethical to say anything other than "You can't realistically expect to land a lesbian lover, ever, or to successfully integrate as female with what you're currently doing."


----------



## TaterTotTitties (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Yes, independent account. No specific mention of surgery though.



If he's seeing just a general therapist I'm more inclined to believe they're telling him this stuff. They're more than likely not trained in gender dysphoria, they're probably there to help him cope with life. One of Chris's biggest issues is self confidence so of course a therapist would try to boost that by telling him that he deserves happiness by getting the vagina he wants. They're probably not the best therapist but they're telling Chris what he wants to hear so of course he's gonna believe them.

EDIT:
Katsu beat me to it and explained it wonderfully.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris fell in line with the Zionist medias gender propaganda like a good little Goyim.  Do you know what percentage of the media is run on Talmudic ideas? Chris is just one of many more poor souls who will fall victim to Zog control. The only way we can stop this is by voting in gentile men of principle. Folks wake up!


----------



## jc17 (Aug 12, 2016)

Every second of the day.


----------



## Jo Cash (Aug 12, 2016)

Just going further down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 12, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> You underestimate how bad the therapy process for LGBT people has gotten in recent years. It's less about helping the patient and more about making them feel good. There are a lot of therapists (mostly the newer ones) who turn the process into an echo chamber, and if you're wise to it it's rather frustrating.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me _at all_ that what's being told to CWC is ethically questionable. In my opinion, it's unethical to say anything other than "You can't realistically expect to land a lesbian lover, ever, or to successfully integrate as female with what you're currently doing."


So, instead of helping people that have poorer prospects in life because society views them as deviants, therapists are now just handing out asspats and perpetuating unhealthy egos and self-esteem. I understand that a lot of these people are ill because of the way that they have been treated, but lying only creates more problems after being confronted by reality. On top of blatantly lying to people, therapists are actually ushering severely unbalanced, aging, white men into the fold for a quick buck. It's just like everyone just went insane.



Marvin said:


> Yes, independent account. No specific mention of surgery though.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but what happens when the beholder has cataracts and brain damage from too much acid during the 60s. I mean, FFS! Well, since Chris makes such a huge deal about conformity, he will be happy that he does not conform to any kind of beauty standards outside of CrazyCrossdressers.com
Just like before, when Chris realized no one was taking the bait when he still dressed like a man, he will realize that his worldview of himself is nothing short of impossible. I really want to know how people react to Chris when he tells them with a straight face, "my name is Christine Weston Chandler, formerly Christian Weston Chandler".


----------



## Cotton Puddings (Aug 12, 2016)

bums me out to hear chris is once again getting asspats and accommodations from people who are in a position to actually help him, but won't because it's too important to coddle the manchild's every ill-thought impulse


----------



## Kip Winger Super Saiyan 4 (Aug 12, 2016)

Cotton Puddings said:


> bums me out to hear chris is once again getting asspats and accommodations from people who are in a position to actually help him, but won't because it's too important to coddle the manchild's every ill-thought impulse



They're fucking enablers of something worse than drugs - convincing someone it's "not that bad" to slice open your own taint for reasons of a superfluous nature.

If I was slicing open my own taint and posting pics about it on Facebook, I would expect, for the good of humanity, people to call me out on that shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> A shit bird can never change its shit feathers.


shitleopards, man, goddamn shitleopards


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> You underestimate how bad the therapy process for LGBT people has gotten in recent years. It's less about helping the patient and more about making them feel good. There are a lot of therapists (mostly the newer ones) who turn the process into an echo chamber, and if you're wise to it it's rather frustrating.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me _at all_ that what's being told to CWC is ethically questionable. In my opinion, it's unethical to say anything other than "You can't realistically expect to land a lesbian lover, ever, or to successfully integrate as female with what you're currently doing."



To be fair, it's not exactly an easy issue to navigate. When you're talking about something as fundamental to a person's identity as their relationship with their own gender you can very easily end up making them worse. I think most therapists would try to avoid that minefield and instead help Chris become somewhat comfortable with himself. Though I should clarify "comfortable with yourself" doesn't mean coddling his delusions either. (powerlevel warning) I've been to therapists in my life and while they usually try to be "nice", they never coddled me either. Their goal is to try to nudge you in a positive direction. Part of that is convincing people that they're deserving of a better life to begin with, which is a very hard thing to do even if it sounds simple. But the other part of that reminding people that ultimately they have to actually change their behavior and that these things take work. 

Chris hates work. He's also a stubborn little fucker and he's ignored so much good advice from us and people in his life over the years that if we wanted we could turn it into one of those self help book series and make a killing. 

"Overcoming depression with Kiwifarms"

"The Kiwifarms guide to professional success"

"Kiwifarms and the art of living" 

"The Tao of Kiwifarms"

Thousands of pages of beautiful, helpful, sentiment has been sent to Chris. He has promptly chucked all of it in the garbage. 

I can't help but think his therapist hasn't done much better with him


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Their goal is to try to nudge you in a positive direction. Part of that is convincing people that they're deserving of a better life to begin with, which is a very hard thing to do even if it sounds simple. But the other part of that reminding people that ultimately they have to actually change their behavior and that these things take work.


The conundrum that even the most successful of therapist might face is actually getting Chris to a point where he no longer wishes to self-destruct so that he can _actually be deserving_ of a better life. 
Right now, just through is actions alone, like:

pissing off Kiwis
stealing from weens
not taking responsibility for anything....
Chris (at this moment) is not deserving of a better life by his own choices and actions.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Yes, independent account. No specific mention of surgery though.



That's dangerous considering Chris's mental state


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 12, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> The conundrum that even the most successful of therapist might face is actually getting Chris to a point where he no longer wishes to self-destruct so that he can _actually be deserving_ of a better life.
> Right now, just through is actions alone, like:
> 
> pissing off Kiwis
> ...



Chris is mentally ill and autistic. You can't really hold him to the same standards you do other people, which is ironically one of the things stopping his therapist from giving him an honest diagnosis of his problems (though to be fair we don't really know what's being said in that office).

I repeat my previous point that I wouldn't be surprised if Chris is hiding some of his less flattering misadventures from this person. I doubt he told them about mutilating his own taint. If he did they would have called emergency services or something. The only time therapists are allowed to break confidentiality I believe is if they believe the patient is a danger to themselves or others. Chris doing home surgery on himself is, I think, that line.

In a broader sense I don't think Chris needs a therapist (though I guess it's good he's talking to somebody). He needs a psychiatrist. And more than that he needs to be actually honest with that psychiatrist. Chris doesn't have the sort of problems one can talk him into overcoming.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 12, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Chris is mentally ill and autistic. You can't really hold him to the same standards you do other people, which is ironically one of the things stopping his therapist from giving him an honest diagnosis of his problems (though to be fair we don't really know what's being said in that office).


Well then, things should really be clear. If Chris is mentally ill, autistic, and slow in the minds, someone should be hovering over him like a helicopter to make sure he does not embarrass himself or continue to trample on the customs of society.



feedtheoctopus said:


> In a broader sense I don't think Chris needs a therapist (though I guess it's good he's talking to somebody). He needs a psychiatrist. And more than that he needs to be actually honest with that psychiatrist. Chris doesn't have the sort of problems one can talk him into overcoming.


That is another problem, Chris does believe that he is smarter than everyone and that he has been gifted by god, meaning he will never be honest with anyone except Barb and Godbear. Because Chris is such a habitual omitter of constructive truths he needs to be under some kind of supervision. If Chris can get better, it will take people being brutally honest with him. Chris needs to understand that although we are all one race of flesh and bone, there are other people and things outside of him that will always be more important. Although Chris is autistic, I think he could understand the basic concept of not being the only thing that is living on the planet.


----------



## Mason Verger (Aug 13, 2016)

Keep in mind, we have documentation of his psych evaluation from when he lost his shit on Mary Lee  Walsh. It was pretty fucking vanilla, sort of read like "autistic boys will be autistic boys. Here's a lollipop..". Chris knew how to hold back the creepy even then.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 13, 2016)

Mason Verger said:


> Keep in mind, we have documentation of his psych evaluation from when he lost his shit on Mary Lee  Walsh. It was pretty fucking vanilla, sort of read like "autistic boys will be autistic boys. Here's a lollipop..". Chris knew how to hold back the creepy even then.



I think one of the reasons Chris hasn't been given meaningful help in the brain department is that everyone he talks to just kind of foolishly assumes that his problems are just autism and that there's therefore no point in encouraging him to get further treatment or start taking anti-psychotics or something. Granted autism is a massive part of what makes Chris Chris, but from what I can tell it's exacerbating his other problems more than the problem in and of itself. And for people who don't know him like his deranged obsessive internet fanbase knows him, that can be easy to miss. Especially because, like you said, he probably isn't being as honest with these people as he should be.


----------



## The Mass Debater (Aug 13, 2016)

Apologies if this has already been said in the last 12 pages but I think the main problem is Chris seems to have no frame of reference as to whether his own life is improving or declining. He can demonstrate a surprising resilience to really shitty situations but seems to show no preference to the better times. That's not to say he's incapable of putting any effort into anything but he just dawdles along trying on lifestyle choices and dropping them just as quickly, perhaps motivated by a vague sense of unease in his own (and Barbs) mortal peril, but he just doesn't seem to care for the details.

Like I would say Chris' life did objectively improve for a time - he resolved his run ins with the law, socialised reasonably often and ran a frankly successful Etsy business. But I guess we now know Chris himself didn't improve, and now he's mutilating himself as if that's the logical next step in his life.

Could someone who follows Chris more closely tell me whether Chris feels himself that his life is deteriorating?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 13, 2016)

The Mass Debater said:


> Apologies if this has already been said in the last 12 pages but I think the main problem is Chris seems to have no frame of reference as to whether his own life is improving or declining. He can demonstrate a surprising resilience to really shitty situations but seems to show no preference to the better times. That's not to say he's incapable of putting any effort into anything but he just dawdles along trying on lifestyle choices and dropping them just as quickly, perhaps motivated by a vague sense of unease in his own (and Barbs) mortal peril, but he just doesn't seem to care for the details.
> 
> Like I would say Chris' life did objectively improve for a time - he resolved his run ins with the law, socialised reasonably often and ran a frankly successful Etsy business. But I guess we now know Chris himself didn't improve, and now he's mutilating himself as if that's the logical next step in his life.
> 
> Could someone who follows Chris more closely tell me whether Chris feels himself that his life is deteriorating?



There's a problem with saying Chris's recent bout of socialization was an improvement.  It only happened because he became absolutely obsessed with an obviously disingenuous gender identity.  I don't count a logical continuation of his hatred of men and fixation on femininity as "getting better".

Plus from what I can tell he was just as creepy and weird at the gay clubs as he was everywhere else.  It's just the people at those scenes are more willing to humor anyone claiming an MtF identity


----------



## A Flying Nun (Aug 13, 2016)

OP where have you been? Chris has been getting worse since he won that stupid Sonic Sez contest.


----------



## Zero Gun: Fenrir (Aug 13, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Do you have an actual independent account of this because it sounds as though this is something Chris would make up and say to himself after someone told him, "Hey you're not that bad looking ".  What kinds of therapists are these? It is okay to blow smoke up people's butts once in a while, but telling someone they  "deserve" a life altering surgery seems to be a very dangerous practice, especially if Chris is just seeing some run of the mill therapist that has their master's in psychology and very little experience with sexual or gender-related psychology.  I do not believe anything Chris says anymore, this is the same guy that believes he can sell paper and plastic on ebay for thousands.



Part of this is the therapists doing their jobs. If I had to hazard a guess, Chris isn't being 100% TRUE and HONEST with the therapist that he sees. They also aren't liable to do a Google search of their client, because that would be overstepping their bounds. So, the therapist is only working with the knowledge they have of Chris. They may actually see him as a autistic individual who happens to be trans for reasons other than attention. 

With regards to LBGTQIA support groups asspatting him, they're just doing their job. I attend PFLAG, it's all "let's talk about our feelings, and our issues with being trans or the parents of a non-binary child" of course they'd offer asspats. It's just what they do, because nobody is going to think to Google OPL.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Aug 14, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Chris is mentally ill and autistic. You can't really hold him to the same standards you do other people, which is ironically one of the things stopping his therapist from giving him an honest diagnosis of his problems (though to be fair we don't really know what's being said in that office).
> 
> I repeat my previous point that I wouldn't be surprised if Chris is hiding some of his less flattering misadventures from this person. I doubt he told them about mutilating his own taint. If he did they would have called emergency services or something. The only time therapists are allowed to break confidentiality I believe is if they believe the patient is a danger to themselves or others. Chris doing home surgery on himself is, I think, that line.
> 
> In a broader sense I don't think Chris needs a therapist (though I guess it's good he's talking to somebody). He needs a psychiatrist. And more than that he needs to be actually honest with that psychiatrist. Chris doesn't have the sort of problems one can talk him into overcoming.



you know the difference between a psychiatrist and a psychologist correct? just wanted to make sure


----------



## Squishy Nothing (Aug 14, 2016)

Things really started going downhill for the Chandler household since 2010 (or a bit later), and 2016 just seems to be the results of their choices; some were "hit & miss", and others were very serious, both Barb and Chris got into a hell of a mess that could lead to an irremediable point, if not their worst. There is no organization or high interest in both at the moment, they just kinda do their thing when they want to, just like they've always done, but at least they usually had someone to rely on (mostly Bob) and would be resolved in a very "meh" way; well, doesn't seem like that anymore.

I honestly feel no pity for Barb and Chris at this point, I only hope this doesn't end up as dark as some of us might think. I doubt someone would sincerely help them after all these years; but hey, this is Christian who we are talking about, so anything could come out of the blue!

Or maybe I'm just overthinking/overreacting on the situation. Whatever it is, I'm interested to see where it's going.


----------



## Kamalla (Aug 14, 2016)

Smfh


----------



## Josuke (Aug 14, 2016)

Kamalla said:


> Smfh


Fuck's sake Chris. You REALLY think anyone is gonna buy an old 90s DVD for $3k? 
Really shows how selfish he is right now with this text. "Hey there is everything doing ok?" "NO, PLEASE GIVE ME MONEY FOR SITTING ON MY ASS ALL DAY THANKS "


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 14, 2016)

Kamalla said:


> Smfh



That message is oddly coherent for Chris.  This legit?


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 14, 2016)

Kamalla said:


> Smfh



First Barb's teeth, then medicine, afterwards food and now it's her glasses. It's always some problem at the Chandler household. Chris keeps adding more lies every time. Apparently he has become a pathological liar.

The most laughable fact is he still thinks his Alladin VHS is worth 3k. I hope someone will send him a link to a sale where that video only cost like $10 just to see what his reaction will be.



Replicant Sasquatch said:


> That message is oddly coherent for Chris. This legit?



I think it's legit. Look at the end of the conversation. He's demanding by saying "Buy It Now' while at the very same time asking for a favor. It's very Chris-like.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 14, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> First Barb's teeth, then medicine, afterwards food and now it's her glasses. It's always some problem at the Chandler household. Chris keeps adding more lies every time. Apparently he has become a pathological liar.
> 
> The most laughable fact is he still thinks his Alladin VHS is worth 3k. I hope someone will send him a link to a sale where that video only cost like $10 just to see what his reaction will be.
> 
> ...


Chris will still think His VHS is still special, Autism creates a fantasy world for Chris.


----------



## Kamalla (Aug 14, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> The most laughable fact is he still thinks his Alladin VHS is worth 3k. I hope someone will send him a link to a sale where that video only cost like $10 just to see what his reaction will be.


I can do that now! I sent Christine a link of Aladdin VHS tapes for sale on Ebay. There's people selling it on there for $1.99.....


----------



## Josuke (Aug 14, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> Chris keeps adding more lies every time. Apparently he has become a pathological liar.



When has Chris ever _not _been a pathological liar? Dude's always been a big fan of telling white lies here and there, and then those white lies become bigger and bigger.


----------



## Kamalla (Aug 15, 2016)

Josuke said:


> When has Chris ever _not _been a pathological liar? Dude's always been a big fan of telling white lies here and there, and then those white lies become bigger and bigger.


Why would Barb even need new glasses, like she doesn't even drive anymore, Christine drives her to the mall and leaves Barb there while Christine flees the police. If Christine's going to lie at least be somewhat convincing.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2016)

Josuke said:


> Fuck's sake Chris. You REALLY think anyone is gonna buy an old 90s DVD for $3k?



It's not even a DVD, it's a VHS tape.  A VHS tape where the tape was made out of solid gold wouldn't be worth that.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 15, 2016)

Zero Gun: Fenrir said:


> Part of this is the therapists doing their jobs. If I had to hazard a guess, Chris isn't being 100% TRUE and HONEST with the therapist that he sees. They also aren't liable to do a Google search of their client, because that would be overstepping their bounds. So, the therapist is only working with the knowledge they have of Chris. They may actually see him as a autistic individual who happens to be trans for reasons other than attention.
> 
> With regards to LBGTQIA support groups asspatting him, they're just doing their job. I attend PFLAG, it's all "let's talk about our feelings, and our issues with being trans or the parents of a non-binary child" of course they'd offer asspats. It's just what they do, because nobody is going to think to Google OPL.



I wonder what the community knowledge of Chris is? I live in a larger city than Chris does and there are several eccentric people that the whole city has awareness of, and they have basically zero internet presence.


----------



## Mr._Blonde (Aug 15, 2016)

_"Is Chris getting better?"_

Like fuck he is! Let's not pretend here. The fucker  fucking mutilated himself and say he had dreams of fucking his barely alive mother. He should be in the fucking nuthouse by now!


----------



## Georges St. Pierre (Aug 15, 2016)

Duh.


----------



## Bradley Spectacular (Aug 15, 2016)

Kamalla said:


> Smfh





Spoiler










Okay, I don't know too much about American healthcare, but how the hell can a new pair of glasses, prescriptions and dental work cost _three-thousand_ dollars? Fucking lies, Chris.

...Unless Barb is so fucked her prescriptions equal _that_ much? If that's the case, Jesus.


----------



## Josuke (Aug 15, 2016)

TheMockTurtle said:


> I wonder what the community knowledge of Chris is? I live in a larger city than Chris does and there are several eccentric people that the whole city has awareness of, and they have basically zero internet presence.


That's a thought. Coming from my experience being in contact with my local LGBTQI group (and for reference sake, it's a big one from a city that's fairly known for being queer-friendly), freaks spread fast. If someone steps out of line significantly, word will get out and people will go apeshit and ban them from events. If they can't ban them from something (ex. public events like Pride), they have people avoid them like the plague for the safety reasons. You're basically excommunicated if there's substantial reason to distrust you or if you pose a threat to others. Gotta be careful when you're in a minority group like that.
While we are talking about Ruckersville, which considering the area I'm gonna assume doesn't have a big queer scene/wide acceptance of queers, I wouldn't be surprised if the small LGBTQI group there kicked Chris out. We know Chris went to gay clubs and that's enough contact for people to start talking about the weird smelly manchild running around with a bald spot-mullet combo. Then that leads to curiosity and googling aaaaand then they find out who Chris is. Lesbian and bisexual women sure as hell aint gonna trust a guy like that claiming he's a ~true and honest woman~ but has a 5 o' clock and thinks a taint abscess is a brand spanking new vagina.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 15, 2016)

Bradley Spectacular said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that sounds right. Honestly if it's for a pair of glasses and dental work together, 300 is cheap.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2016)

TheMockTurtle said:


> I wonder what the community knowledge of Chris is? I live in a larger city than Chris does and there are several eccentric people that the whole city has awareness of, and they have basically zero internet presence.



I'm pretty sure everyone who works in retail knows about "that guy" and maybe that he has some Internet notoriety.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 15, 2016)

With how many people thinking prank calls are funny I bet Ruckersville has heard more of  than of Chris.


----------



## Josuke (Aug 15, 2016)

Bradley Spectacular said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Chris only thinks you can get prescription glasses from an eye doctor? I don't exactly expect Chris to bother doing research and finding cheaper alternatives like ZenniOptical or Bonlook. You can get a very nice pair of prescription lenses for around $100 or less. Zenni's stuff is less than $50. Even if Barb needed a stronger prescription it wouldn't be too much more. I'm blind as fuck and have astigmatism and got a pair from Warby Parker, and they charged an extra $30 on top of their $100 price because I needed thicker lenses. Chris could afford his mom's glasses if he didn't buy two PS4 games, or sold a couple of them on eBay. He just won't because he's selfish and can't let go of physical possessions easily.
Prescription meds also seem too high as well, unless they are very specific/non-mainstream ones. Basic meds for blood pressure or whatever aren't very pricey, even without coverage. As for teeth, those can get very expensive, especially if you're not covered by insurance. I'm gonna guess that the Chandlers only have very basic health insurance, and that doesn't cover things like dental or eyecare. A basic teeth clean and routine check up + flouride application can cost up to $250 without insurance in my area. If Barb's teeth are really fucked up, like maybe cavities or a root canal or whatever, that can really add up. Add up to $3k? Doubtful, but it's a pretty penny unfortunately.


----------



## Clintonberg (Aug 15, 2016)

[GALLERY=media, 2374]gib by Clintonberg posted Aug 15, 2016 at 3:20 AM[/GALLERY]

Something about gazing into the abyss.


----------



## Zero Gun: Fenrir (Aug 15, 2016)

Josuke said:


> Maybe Chris only thinks you can get prescription glasses from an eye doctor? I don't exactly expect Chris to bother doing research and finding cheaper alternatives like ZenniOptical or Bonlook. You can get a very nice pair of prescription lenses for around $100 or less. Zenni's stuff is less than $50. Even if Barb needed a stronger prescription it wouldn't be too much more. I'm blind as fuck and have astigmatism and got a pair from Warby Parker, and they charged an extra $30 on top of their $100 price because I needed thicker lenses. Chris could afford his mom's glasses if he didn't buy two PS4 games, or sold a couple of them on eBay. He just won't because he's selfish and can't let go of physical possessions easily.
> Prescription meds also seem too high as well, unless they are very specific/non-mainstream ones. Basic meds for blood pressure or whatever aren't very pricey, even without coverage. As for teeth, those can get very expensive, especially if you're not covered by insurance. I'm gonna guess that the Chandlers only have very basic health insurance, and that doesn't cover things like dental or eyecare. A basic teeth clean and routine check up + flouride application can cost up to $250 without insurance in my area. If Barb's teeth are really fucked up, like maybe cavities or a root canal or whatever, that can really add up. Add up to $3k? Doubtful, but it's a pretty penny unfortunately.



Sounds about right. The prescriptions should be generic, and thus, cheap. The glasses should also be relatively cheap. The dental stuff is going to add up. It sounds like Barb can be treated at a regular dentist's office, and does not need to see a periodontist. If she needed more specialized care for her gums/teeth, it's going to be a fuckton more money. 3k sounds about right, though. Perhaps a little cheap for dental.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 15, 2016)

Josuke said:


> When has Chris ever _not _been a pathological liar?



Surely he wasn't one during the golden age of Christory. He was very honest and doesn't keep things a secret. Even if he told a lie it would be really harmless. I think it started after Bob passed away.  



Zero Gun: Fenrir said:


> If she needed more specialized care for her gums/teeth, it's going to be a fuckton more money. 3k sounds about right, though. Perhaps a little cheap for dental.



I always wondered if Barb has teeth given her age and livingstyle. Doesn't she have a denture?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2016)

Zero Gun: Fenrir said:


> Sounds about right. The prescriptions should be generic, and thus, cheap. The glasses should also be relatively cheap. The dental stuff is going to add up. It sounds like Barb can be treated at a regular dentist's office, and does not need to see a periodontist. If she needed more specialized care for her gums/teeth, it's going to be a fuckton more money. 3k sounds about right, though. Perhaps a little cheap for dental.



She's going to die soon anyway.  What's the point, to look good at the funeral?


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 15, 2016)

Chris cut open his taint to make a vagina.

No, he's not getting better.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 15, 2016)

If Chris is getting better in some ways, it seems he's taking 1 step forward while continuing to take more steps back.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Aug 15, 2016)

Kamalla said:


> Smfh


If someone actually gave Chris $3,000 for that Aladdin tape, he would conveniently forget all about Barb's medical needs, see it as a "bonus" and drop it all on toys and oestrogel.

We've been hearing about Barb's pressing need for dental surgery for many months now. Whatever's wrong with her teeth, neither of them seem to consider it an actual priority.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2016)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> If someone actually gave Chris $3,000 for that Aladdin tape, he would conveniently forget all about Barb's medical needs, see it as a "bonus" and drop it all on toys and oestrogel.
> 
> We've been hearing about Barb's pressing need for dental surgery for many months now. Whatever's wrong with her teeth, neither of them seem to consider it an actual priority.



Pretty much.  Within a month he'd be putting up some other video of himself, grunting and farting and mumbling some unintelligible half-recycled bullshit reason people should give him money for nothing.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 15, 2016)

Clintonberg said:


> [GALLERY=media, 2374]gib by Clintonberg posted Aug 15, 2016 at 3:20 AM[/GALLERY]
> 
> Something about gazing into the abyss.



Chris's future definitely involves a rascal scooter and an amputated foot... provided his taint situation doesn't kill him first.


----------



## Dain Bramage (Aug 15, 2016)

And just what does Chris hope to accomplish even if he could become a woman? He'd be just a creepy fat ugly woman and be just as unsuccessful in love and life as he was when he was a male. In fact, being an ugly female is worse than being an ugly male in most Societies.

What Chris needs to devote his concentration and energies into is how to deal with the rapidly approaching post-Barb era. But what Chris needs and what Chris does seem to be the most polar opposites imaginable.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 15, 2016)

Clintonberg said:


> [GALLERY=media, 2374]gib by Clintonberg posted Aug 15, 2016 at 3:20 AM[/GALLERY]
> 
> Something about gazing into the abyss.



This encapsulates just how fucked our world has become. Wow.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dain Bramage said:


> And just what does Chris hope to accomplish even if he could become a woman? He'd be just a creepy fat ugly woman and be just as unsuccessful in love and life as he was when he was a male. In fact, being an ugly female is worse than being an ugly male in most Societies.
> 
> What Chris needs to devote his concentration and energies into is how to deal with the rapidly approaching post-Barb era. But what Chris needs and what Chris does seem to be the most polar opposites imaginable.



You will die alone and unloved.


----------



## Dain Bramage (Aug 15, 2016)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> This encapsulates just how fucked *his* world has become. Wow.



FTFY

It's like the moment Chris' hormones kicked in and mixed with his autistic DNA, it set off a chemical reaction like mixing chlorine and ammonia (Life Tip: NEVER do that, ever!). You can also see the dividing line between "somewhat dopey but lovable little kid" to "deranged lunatic asshole".


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope no one even entertains the idea of giving Chris anything or buying his cheap garbage. There are plenty of people in the world that do not even have teeth by the age of forty. There are probably people that live in the US that still do not have access to insurance, there is nothing special about Barb or Chris, except that Chris wants to waste anything you give him on lego and cheap gadgets that will never turn him into a woman. I wish Lizzy the Lezzy would write up an article about how antique plug in vibrators would grow your Moobs into D-Cups.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dain Bramage said:


> mixing chlorine and ammonia (Life Tip: NEVER do that, ever!)



mixing chlorine and ammonia is perfectly safe, people have used it as a household cleaning agent for decades


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dain Bramage said:


> It's like the moment Chris' hormones kicked in and mixed with his autistic DNA, it set off a chemical reaction like mixing chlorine and ammonia (Life Tip: NEVER do that, ever!). You can also see the dividing line between "somewhat dopey but lovable little kid" to "deranged lunatic asshole".



Exactly. I said Chris was entering the death spiral earlier and this is proof.

Our cow is not well.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2016)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> Exactly. I said Chris was entering the death spiral earlier and this is proof.
> 
> Our cow is not well.



His death spiral started the moment he was plopped out of a diseased and drunken twat, the product of old alcoholic jizz.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 15, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> His death spiral started the moment he was plopped out of a diseased and drunken twat, the product of old alcoholic jizz.



And it'll end with him probably re-entering said drunken twat.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 15, 2016)

, duh yeah.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 15, 2016)

Kamalla said:


> Smfh


Absolutely being a dick here.



TheMockTurtle said:


> I wonder what the community knowledge of Chris is? I live in a larger city than Chris does and there are several eccentric people that the whole city has awareness of, and they have basically zero internet presence.


I would think Ruckersville has a 95% knowledge of our cow, while Charlottesville, perhaps 40%, of course I'm just throwing out numbers.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 17, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Absolutely being a dick here.
> 
> 
> I would think Ruckersville has a 95% knowledge of our cow, while Charlottesville, perhaps 40%, of course I'm just throwing out numbers.



Chris has been banned from two different churches in Ruckersville where by his own account he didn't exactly get along with the community. From what I can gather they all know he has problems and they generally give him a wide berth, even if they don't exactly know the full extent of it. This is a small town in the south, those places survive on a diet of cheap alcohol and churchyard gossiping.

He's "that guy". Every neighborhood has a "that guy" that the kids all tell jokes about and the adults are all baffled by. That's Chris's legacy in Ruckersville. Well done, Chrissy


----------



## Trilby (Aug 17, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Chris has been banned from two different churches in Ruckersville where by his own account he didn't exactly get along with the community. From what I can gather they all know he has problems and they generally give him a wide berth, even if they don't exactly know the full extent of it. This is a small town in the south, those places survive on a diet of cheap alcohol and churchyard gossiping.


My mom would use the book title "Peyton Place" to describe a town like this.  It doesn't surprise me why she hated small places.



> He's "that guy". Every neighborhood has a "that guy" that the kids all tell jokes about and the adults are all baffled by. That's Chris's legacy in Ruckersville. Well done, Chrissy


Obviously competition wasn't that hard.


----------



## Zookie (Aug 17, 2016)

Chris is not only getting worse, he's getting worse at the things he used to be improving on. Even if Chris gets to the bottom he'll find a way.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 17, 2016)

Zookie said:


> Chris is not only getting worse, he's getting worse at the things he used to be improving on. Even if Chris gets to the bottom he'll find a way *to sink deeper*.



FTFY


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 17, 2016)

Zero Gun: Fenrir said:


> Sounds about right. The prescriptions should be generic, and thus, cheap. The glasses should also be relatively cheap. The dental stuff is going to add up. It sounds like Barb can be treated at a regular dentist's office, and does not need to see a periodontist. If she needed more specialized care for her gums/teeth, it's going to be a fuckton more money. 3k sounds about right, though. Perhaps a little cheap for dental.



All he has to do is see if there's a dental college within reasonable distance.  I don't have dental insurance either and got a root canal for $150 at the dental college here.  The students do the work but are supervised the whole time by professors/dentists.  There's always ways to get things taken care of if you have a fixed or low income.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 17, 2016)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> All he has to do is see if there's a dental college within reasonable distance. I don't have dental insurance either and got a root canal for $150 at the dental college here. The students do the work but are supervised the whole time by professors/dentists. There's always ways to get things taken care of if you have a fixed or low income.



First of all I doubt there is any dental problems at all. Second, assuming there are some dental issues, Chris and Barb won't even consider to visit a dental college. Their mind is set on "What can I buy with my money" rather than "How can I get the most out of my buck". This is a huge difference so therefore it's nearly impossible to spend their money wisely, let alone saving some for emergency cases. So the bottomline is they suck at their finances


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 17, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> First of all I doubt there is any dental problems at all. Second, assuming there are some dental issues, Chris and Barb won't even consider to visit a dental college. Their mind is set on "What can I buy with my money" rather than "How can I get the most out of my buck". This is a huge difference so therefore it's nearly impossible to spend their money wisely, let alone saving some for emergency cases. So the bottomline is they suck at their finances



I'm sure that you're right, as far as there not being any dental problems, and you're also right about not going to a dental college.  I'm sure that would be beneath the high standards of esteemed descendants of the royal Weston bloodline.  I just find it amusing when Chris bitches about stuff for the longest time, Barbara Anne's teeth been a few years by itself, and there's always a simple solution.  But he'd respond "but, but..." if it was suggested to him and not pursue it, and keep complaining about it.  I know people just like Chris in that aspect, he'd scale a mountain if there were free video games up there, but suddenly he's helpless and powerless if it's a necessity or grown up issue.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 17, 2016)

The thing with Chris is that while he's sort-of functional on the whole, he's also unpredictable. Maybe he can feed himself and pay his bills, but then every so often a random neuron will misfire and he'll do something completely batshit insane. His thought process will be something like, "Go out --> buy food --> BECOME VIOLENTLY OUTRAGED ABOUT CARTOON HEDGEHOG."

This, I think, is the danger. He's not fucked up enough to get psychiatric care, but he'll do unbelievably fucked up things at random intervals, _and no one can predict what they'll be_. Chopping up his taint is a new low, and I worry that things will just get worse. I could see him deciding to try auto-erotic asphyxiation or chopping his nuts off or something equally crazy that no one saw coming.


----------



## Guy Smiley (Aug 17, 2016)

Tragi-Chan said:


> "Go out --> buy food --> BECOME VIOLENTLY OUTRAGED ABOUT CARTOON HEDGEHOG."


I feel like this should be in random.txt


----------



## Count Olaf (Aug 17, 2016)

Clintonberg said:


> [GALLERY=media, 2374]gib by Clintonberg posted Aug 15, 2016 at 3:20 AM[/GALLERY]
> 
> Something about gazing into the abyss.



Looking at that first picture, I realize that Chris was actually a pretty cute kid when he was little, which makes things sadder when you look at that final picture, when you see what over three decades of shitty parenting and poor decisions did to him. But the SADDEST part is that I think that picture's a few years old and he looks WAY worse now.



Bradley Spectacular said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or unless he just wants that money for Lego, menopause pills, or whatever batshit feminine medication he's taking now.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Aug 17, 2016)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> I'm sure that you're right, as far as there not being any dental problems, and you're also right about not going to a dental college.  I'm sure that would be beneath the high standards of esteemed descendants of the royal Weston bloodline.  I just find it amusing when Chris bitches about stuff for the longest time, Barbara Anne's teeth been a few years by itself, and there's always a simple solution.  But he'd respond "but, but..." if it was suggested to him and not pursue it, and keep complaining about it.  I know people just like Chris, he'd scale a mountain if there were free video games up there, but suddenly he's helpless and powerless if it's a necessity or grown up issue.



When overly using the word 'but' I consider it as: "Forget what I just said because [insert excuse]". Chris has never learned, also being lazy AF, to confront his problems and trying to prevent them. He only creates it and let other people take care of it in his stead, f.e.:

He maces a Gamestop employee: Taxmoney bails him out and Barb does his paperwork. In the process he lost alot of money on lawyerfees which would helped them greatly.
He and Barb overspends: Chris begs and demands people should help him out financially.
He (intentionally) stays in his house havig to confront Barb for his entire lifetime: He demands Cole to give up everything and go back to take care of Barb.
He makes a fool out of himself on the internet: he orders the trolls to lash out on those who 'wronged' him.
He created a hole in his taint: Most likely society has to pay the costs to get him cured.
These few examples just shows how irresponsible he is. With this I have very little hope for him to act like a responsible adult when the situation calls for it.




Tragi-Chan said:


> The thing with Chris is that while he's sort-of functional on the whole, he's also unpredictable. Maybe he can feed himself and pay his bills, but then every so often a random neuron will misfire and he'll do something completely batshit insane. His thought process will be something like, "Go out --> buy food --> BECOME VIOLENTLY OUTRAGED ABOUT CARTOON HEDGEHOG."
> 
> This, I think, is the danger. He's not fucked up enough to get psychiatric care, but he'll do unbelievably fucked up things at random intervals, _and no one can predict what they'll be_. Chopping up his taint is a new low, and I worry that things will just get worse. I could see him deciding to try auto-erotic asphyxiation or chopping his nuts off or something equally crazy that no one saw coming.



I agree on this part. Like WorldsSmartestManRonOTool, I knew someone who is very similar to Chris. He almost shares the same past, condition, enviroment, and having a looney of a mother who solely raised him. Though being less crazier than Chris, he can act randomly at the most inconvenient times/ circumstances. Last time I heard of this guy he went full tardrage on conventions, expos and cinemas, sperging over the most insignificant crap. In the end he got himself involved with the authorities and got himself banned at most of those places. What I'm trying to say is I can relate Chris to that guy I knew.
Whenever Chris is on his own he will seek out problems. After all, there's noone to hold him back. When he goes into full sperg-mode he could seriously hurt himself or other people around him. By now we do know what Chris is capable of ( remember the taint guys). Afterwards, like I said before, other people need to solve his shit which he caused. In the end Chris does nothing but leeching off society for being an ass.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 18, 2016)

Tragi-Chan said:


> The thing with Chris is that while he's sort-of functional on the whole, he's also unpredictable. Maybe he can feed himself and pay his bills, but then every so often a random neuron will misfire and he'll do something completely batshit insane. His thought process will be something like, "Go out --> buy food --> BECOME VIOLENTLY OUTRAGED ABOUT CARTOON HEDGEHOG."
> 
> This, I think, is the danger. He's not fucked up enough to get psychiatric care, but he'll do unbelievably fucked up things at random intervals, _and no one can predict what they'll be_. Chopping up his taint is a new low, and I worry that things will just get worse. I could see him deciding to try auto-erotic asphyxiation or chopping his nuts off or something equally crazy that no one saw coming.


It's very odd, even though his tard episodes have not increased, the crap he does in them is completely off the charts relative to that guy that used crayola model magic to hold his glasses together. I think Chris' epsidoes will be more frequent and more outlandish after Barb's expected demise. At this point, IRL or on the internet, I do not think Chris could be trusted to keep his sick crap and lack of boundaries to himself. I have lost all sympathy for Chris, but I still would not enjoy seeing any _real_ harm come to him because he cannot control himself. 

Everyone claims that Chris would be a great case study or thesis in Neurology, Psychiatry, or Psychology, but I think Chris would be better studied from a social or sociological viewpoint. Chris is a prime example of how human beings are adept at spotting a social threat (ultimate danger to the gene pool), isolating it, and neutralizing it, no matter how much it tries to sneak back in wearing different disguises.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 18, 2016)

Clintonberg said:


> [GALLERY=media, 2374]gib by Clintonberg posted Aug 15, 2016 at 3:20 AM[/GALLERY]
> 
> Something about gazing into the abyss.



That photo of little smiling Chris holding the leaf makes my heart hurt. Whenever Bob would try in vain to help Chris or instill in him a sense of right and wrong, he was doing it for the happy little kid in that photo.


----------



## Ophelia (Aug 18, 2016)

Clintonberg said:


> [GALLERY=media, 2374]gib by Clintonberg posted Aug 15, 2016 at 3:20 AM[/GALLERY]
> 
> Something about gazing into the abyss.


It makes me think of those people who theorize about going back in time, adopting Baby Hitler, and raising him in a different environment in hopes he doesn't become Hitler Hitler. Could Baby Chris have grown up differently had he been rescued from borb and the fateful sanic sweepstakes? 

The decline has been steady. It's just the speed which has amped up.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 18, 2016)

I think he went off the deep end totally when he stopped producing Sonichu.

And I also think that if he re-started Sonichu it wouldn't be the same giftedly bad comic we know and love. It would just be bad. Frames such as the one where Chris drew round his duck or the DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS frame or the I AM OFFENDED frame are similar are almost the comix equivalent of William Topaz McGonagall 's "Tay Bridge Disaster" in a way.


----------



## Guy Smiley (Aug 18, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> It makes me think of those people who theorize about going back in time, adopting Baby Hitler, and raising him in a different environment in hopes he doesn't become Hitler Hitler. Could Baby Chris have grown up differently had he been rescued from borb and the fateful sanic sweepstakes?



Personally, I think so. IMO, the biggest contributers to the current state of Chris Chan are his parents. While the internet trolls no doubt share some of the responsibility, Barb and Bob chose not to get him the additional help that he would have needed to cope with real life situations.  Things like dealing with mockery from others probably would have come up. (At least I assume so. I am not an expert in Special Ed Classes)


----------



## blastoiseplushie (Aug 18, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> It makes me think of those people who theorize about going back in time, adopting Baby Hitler, and raising him in a different environment in hopes he doesn't become Hitler Hitler. Could Baby Chris have grown up differently had he been rescued from borb and the fateful sanic sweepstakes?
> 
> The decline has been steady. It's just the speed which has amped up.



Your post needs a 'Godwin's Law' rating. Could we have that option, with a tiny Hitler icon?


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Aug 18, 2016)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> That photo of little smiling Chris holding the leaf makes my heart hurt. Whenever Bob would try in vain to help Chris or instill in him a sense of right and wrong, he was doing it for the happy little kid in that photo.



that quote really hits me, but also brings up the question of who is the real antagonist in Chris' life?


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Aug 18, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> It makes me think of those people who theorize about going back in time, adopting Baby Hitler, and raising him in a different environment in hopes he doesn't become Hitler Hitler. Could Baby Chris have grown up differently had he been rescued from borb and the fateful sanic sweepstakes?
> 
> The decline has been steady. It's just the speed which has amped up.



He absolutely could have turned out better.  I think Barb did more damage to Chris than anyone, and bears the vast majority of the responsibility for how he turned out.  If Barb isn't a narcissist, she's certainly a very manipulative person, and that's rubbed off on Chris.  He's talked about her making him feel guilty or making threats to get him to do or not do things that she wants.  He's done the same thing to other people, and it's pretty clear where he learned that behavior.  I'm aware of a situation here, where a lying, manipulative, deceitful mother raised a son who developed the same qualities.  In that case, those traits earned him a well deserved, lengthy prison sentence he is currently serving.

For the most part, a newborn baby is a pretty blank slate, and that child is going to learn what it is taught and imitate what it sees.  Some may have genetic or other issues like Chris, and that gives them more of an uphill battle.  But kids believe what their parents tell them, and Bob and Barb gave him mixed signals from the beginning:   on one hand, he's "disabled" or whatever, and not capable of different things, on the other hand, he's "special" and better than everyone else.  I think that's why he tries to play his autism on both sides of the fence, he brags about being high functioning and all the ways he's overcome it, but if he's confronted with a shortcoming, he uses the autism as the excuse.  Because Bob and Barb taught him that.

The people that generally have the best attitude and are most aware of their mental or physical challenge are those who had parents who got them the assistance they needed and spent the necessary time with them to help them overcome it.  I give Bob and Barb a bit of leniency as far as them being older and likely unfamiliar with autism.  But for whatever reason, they made a conscious decision not to get him the help he needed, and instead use video games and toys as a babysitter and to keep them out of their hair.  If Chris was born into a family that would have learned everything they could about autism at his diagnosis, got treatment for him, and most importantly, spent quality family time with him, interacting with him and trying to teach him how to grow into a good person, the outcome would have been much different.

But like I said on another thread, other factors shaped Chris too, he truly is a perfect storm of dysfunction, I just think Barb owns the biggest share of responsibility.


----------



## kaiwaii (Aug 31, 2016)

I think Chris has always had a borderline personality disorder truthfully. It's also not uncommon for borderlines to switch genders either.


----------



## Cupcakes55 (Aug 31, 2016)

kaiwaii said:


> I think Chris has always had a borderline personality disorder truthfully. It's also not uncommon for borderlines to switch genders either.



I've heard of that. Has Chris ever been suicidal?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 31, 2016)

Cupcakes55 said:


> Has Chris ever been suicidal?





			
				CWCki on Chris and religion said:
			
		

> In 2013, Chris commented that he had considered suicide, but "The only reasons I don't do it are my mother and my dogs, and that premature death leaves one in Limbo." [October 2013 Facebook Posts]


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Aug 31, 2016)

He also likes to exaggerate for pity points, and this was said on his Facebook while trying to talk to his "gal pals." Always take everything he says about himself with a grain of salt.


----------



## CharlieBrowns (Aug 31, 2016)

Limbo? Wow, Chris' views on spirituality are fascinating and I wish we could find out more. Feels like a mostly untapped area.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Cupcakes55 said:


> I've heard of that. Has Chris ever been suicidal?


As far as I know, Chris has never been suicidal.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 31, 2016)

King Kong... with wings? said:


> that quote really hits me, but also brings up the question of who is the real antagonist in Chris' life?





Spoiler: Before 18














Spoiler: After 18















Spoiler: After the Age of 45










Chris could have BPD, but he could never get a real diagnosis because of the very literal black and white thinking of autism that can be mistaken for BPD.
People with BPD also tend to be very good with reading people (socializers), and generic attention hungry weens don't count. It's more likely for a woman to be diagnosed at first with BPD, and after they exhaust all resources on trying to find out what's wrong, they usually find out they might have Aspergers or autism. This is not for all women with BPD or ASD.
I'm really concerned about the old lady Chris was spotted with at Omegacon; I don't think asspats and people that humor him can be the most helpful.

Everyone likes to blame Barb for Chris' ineptitude with socializing, but he had a father that should have shipped him off to a special school when he caught his son spooning with his wife. Do you know how sick that sounds?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Aug 31, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> I agree on this part. Like WorldsSmartestManRonOTool, I knew someone who is very similar to Chris. He almost shares the same past, condition, enviroment, and having a looney of a mother who solely raised him. Though being less crazier than Chris, he can act randomly at the most inconvenient times/ circumstances. Last time I heard of this guy he went full tardrage on conventions, expos and cinemas, sperging over the most insignificant crap. In the end he got himself involved with the authorities and got himself banned at most of those places. What I'm trying to say is I can relate Chris to that guy I knew.
> Whenever Chris is on his own he will seek out problems. After all, there's noone to hold him back. When he goes into full sperg-mode he could seriously hurt himself or other people around him. By now we do know what Chris is capable of ( remember the taint guys). Afterwards, like I said before, other people need to solve his shit which he caused. In the end Chris does nothing but leeching off society for being an ass.



I'm very sure that Chris would get the shit beaten out of him if he ever decided to chimp out on someone.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Aug 31, 2016)

King Kong... with wings? said:


> who is the real antagonist in Chris' life?


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Aug 31, 2016)

Marvin said:


> As far as I know, Chris has never been suicidal.



he probably loves himself too much.

or, he'd be too scared to, do you think?


----------



## Marvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Everyone likes to blame Barb for Chris' ineptitude with socializing, but he had a father that should have shipped him off to a special school when he caught his son spooning with his wife. Do you know how sick that sounds?


It's not that crazy if it was a younger child. Bob was bothered, but at the same time, Chris was kind of a tard. Bob tried to intervene, but Barb chimped out.


InTheSidePocket said:


> he probably loves himself too much.
> 
> or, he'd be too scared to, do you think?


Nothing is Chris' fault. Why should Chris die?


----------



## Iam (Aug 31, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It's very odd, even though his tard episodes have not increased, the crap he does in them is completely off the charts relative to that guy that used crayola model magic to hold his glasses together. I think Chris' epsidoes will be more frequent and more outlandish after Barb's expected demise. At this point, IRL or on the internet, I do not think Chris could be trusted to keep his sick crap and lack of boundaries to himself. I have lost all sympathy for Chris, but I still would not enjoy seeing any _real_ harm come to him because he cannot control himself.
> 
> Everyone claims that Chris would be a great case study or thesis in Neurology, Psychiatry, or Psychology, but I think Chris would be better studied from a social or sociological viewpoint. Chris is a prime example of how human beings are adept at spotting a social threat (ultimate danger to the gene pool), isolating it, and neutralizing it, no matter how much it tries to sneak back in wearing different disguises.



I think you are on to something and yes, Chris has become worse over the years and there is no end in sight to the downward spiral. While his being overall quieter may on the surface be a positive signt, I suspect it is more a sympton of his having given up, almost entirely, on ever changing his situation for the better. 

Old Chris, for all his insanity and randomness, seemed actively engaged in doing something for himself even if in the laziest way possible. Through Sonichu he got to enact what amounts to what Freud calls 'omnipotence of thoughts', the belief that his mental constructs can have a real impact in the external world. The curse-ha-me-ha is probably the finest example of this. 
It is deranged but at least it could be diverted into something good, with some intensive therapy, since it did span from a desire to improve his life. More than that, it included other people. The trolls have caused Chris a world of hurt but in a strange way they were also a source of social interaction. 
Now that Chris has isolated himself almost entirely from others and has even desisted on actually connecting with anyone, his paranoia and frustration is more internalized. Not that the trolls did not occasionally harm him in very veritable ways, to this day the Bluespike incident makes me cringe, but they allowed him to rage and vent some of the pent-up frustration that I am sure had been building up for years. 

These days, instead of doing the Claw of Fury and mumbling furious empty threats at the camera he up and maces a game shop employee because Sega changed the color of Sonic's arms. 

And yes, I wish professionals would actually study Chris from a sociological approach as his whole life is already a very change social experiment as it is.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 31, 2016)

Iam said:


> These days, instead of doing the Claw of Fury and mumbling furious empty threats at the camera he up and maces a game shop employee because Sega changed the color of Sonic's arms.


This could easily be attributed to Chris asking asspatters, "_well what do I do so everyone thinks I am a real girl_".....and the asspatters would reply "_x y z, quit being your violent abrasive self because most women are not that way_"
While Chris' behavior is less self-destructive, with his last speech about incest, I don't think his change in attitude will last forever.


----------



## Iam (Aug 31, 2016)

If we take the whole taint thing, which is a sign something has gone terribly wrong in his head, I'd say his behavior may actually be more self-destructive than it used to be. 

The apparent mellowing out may indeed have something to do with his idea of what is appropriate female conduct but I suspect that repressing violent instincts will lead to more instances of his attacking random individuals for completely oddball reasons. When that happens, we have mace-incidents in which he forgets all about being 'ladylike'.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Aug 31, 2016)

Ginger Piglet said:


> View attachment 130355


touche


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Aug 31, 2016)

Iam said:


> If we take the whole taint thing, which is a sign something has gone terribly wrong in his head, I'd say his behavior may actually be more self-destructive than it used to be.
> 
> The apparent mellowing out may indeed have something to do with his idea of what is appropriate female conduct but I suspect that repressing violent instincts will lead to more instances of his attacking random individuals for completely oddball reasons. When that happens, we have mace-incidents in which he forgets all about being 'ladylike'.


Mace is ladylike in Chris's mind though, he even had the story of how the store employee startling him was "similar to a potential Rapist in a Dark Alley in a big city" so according to Chris he was just like those women who mace potential rapists like he's probably seen on some TV show.


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Aug 31, 2016)

Iam said:


> If we take the whole taint thing, which is a sign something has gone terribly wrong in his head, I'd say his behavior may actually be more self-destructive than it used to be.
> 
> The apparent mellowing out may indeed have something to do with his idea of what is appropriate female conduct but I suspect that repressing violent instincts will lead to more instances of his attacking random individuals for completely oddball reasons. When that happens, we have mace-incidents in which he forgets all about being 'ladylike'.



I guess if you live in Victorian times being "mellow" is ladylike.

Chris probably thinks real girls just think about MLP and go shopping all day.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 31, 2016)

InTheSidePocket said:


> I guess if you live in Victorian times being "mellow" is ladylike.
> 
> Chris probably thinks real girls just think about MLP and go shopping all day.



That is exactly what Chris thinks women do.  Every female character in Sonichu is either shopping, getting railed, or performing some kind of domestic chore.


----------



## Iam (Aug 31, 2016)

I didn't say that being mellow is in way 'ladylike', I said that Chris most likely thinks so.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 31, 2016)

This thread is getting worse.

ZING


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Aug 31, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> That is exactly what Chris thinks women do.  Every female character in Sonichu is either shopping, getting railed, or performing some kind of domestic chore.



Which is weird because he probably picked up on that line of thinking from watching those old timey TV sitcoms, but at the same time, _his _mother did not do really any of those things.


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 1, 2016)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> Which is weird because he probably picked up on that line of thinking from watching those old timey TV sitcoms, but at the same time, _his _mother did not do really any of those things.


Well, what do you think Chris has spent more time doing: watching old timey sitcoms or hanging out with his mom.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 1, 2016)

Here in the UK we have shared homes autistic adults can live in - not mental hospitals, just houses where they have regular checkups, visits from social workers, help on call etc.  And live with their peers.  I really hope CWC can find a place like this.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 1, 2016)

CharlieBrowns said:


> I wish we could find out more.


The "Chris and religion" article is a good place to start. CWC believes in a strange potpourri of beliefs like reincarnation, magic, limbo, emphasis on God and Jesus as seemingly separate beings, and of course, the belief that his current life (where he identifies as a lesbian) is punishment for him being a lesbian in a past life.

Also Chris may believe that God is "Goddess Emanuele" nowadays.


----------



## DefunctChip (Sep 1, 2016)

It's not that Chris has gotten better or worse. In fact, I'd argue he really hasn't changed much at all. Instead of shoving his medallion up his ass, flailing violently at harmless school authorities, and smacking down false representations in his fantasy world (Sonichu), Chris is now ripping his perineum all the way across to his ass, macing harmless employees, and smacking down false representations in his fantasy world (Facebook). Nothing really changed. He's just executing all of it with a different tone. Before it was motivated by his thought that he was the pure heterosexual autist condemned by society because of some grand scheme against him, and now its the soul lesbian MtF autist condemned by society because of some grand scheme against him. 

He didn't get better. He didn't get worse. He stayed exactly the same inside. He just happens to be wearing panties and a dress on the outside, now. All that happened was that his interests shifted in a somewhat surreal direction. And while all of that happened, the rest of the world turned around him, and shit like Bob dying made his worldview all the less sustainable. But he keeps trying to sustain it anyways.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 1, 2016)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> He chose the GF and was completely dumbfounded that his "correct choice" wasn't instantly rewarded with also getting back his PSN access codes.
> Why? Cause that's what would have happened in a saturday morning cartoon.



This is why I agree with the feminists that movies that show the nerdy guy getting the girl by being cute (like Spider-Man and Transformers) are harmful.   I've seen so many autistic young men with silly hopes from movies being crushed by real world dating being more difficult than they expected.  And making a darn fool of themselves with silly expectations.  Personally I think more kids/teen adventure films should leave out the romance, I think Megan Fox in Transformers could have just been a cool mechanic friend for the boy, for example.


----------



## Ophelia (Sep 1, 2016)

Manly-Chicken said:


> Well, what do you think Chris has spent more time doing: watching old timey sitcoms or hanging out with his mom.


I think recent statements have revealed that Chris has spent a good deal too much time with his mom. 



BurningPewter said:


> Here in the UK we have shared homes autistic adults can live in - not mental hospitals, just houses where they have regular checkups, visits from social workers, help on call etc.  And live with their peers.  I really hope CWC can find a place like this.


The inconsiderate hypocrite hates people like him. "Windows to hell" and all that.


----------



## Cupcakes55 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I hope he isn't suicidal. That's very scary.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 1, 2016)

BurningPewter said:


> Here in the UK we have shared homes autistic adults can live in - not mental hospitals, just houses where they have regular checkups, visits from social workers, help on call etc.  And live with their peers.  I really hope CWC can find a place like this.


That would seem really ideal if such a program can be sought somewhere in Chris' neck of the woods, but I doubt such resources exist.


----------



## Cupcakes55 (Sep 1, 2016)

Trilby said:


> That would seem really ideal if such a program can be sought somewhere in Chris' neck of the woods, but I doubt such resources exist.


Actually, some programs like that in the U.S do exist. I knew a girl who lived with an autistic kid.


----------



## Lurkman (Sep 2, 2016)

Chris-Chan is merely a train crashing slowly, although it is getting faster at an alarming rate due to "upgrades" on said train and much more.

The conductor is gonna die soon, and all we have is an irresponsible passenger with no knowledge of trains except that he is stereotyped with them, and he might not even know that.

I, along with alot of other people I am sure, will jump off the train as it crashes, we will struggle to get up, we will raise our heads in an attempt to maybe take one look back, and see everything's blown up.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Sep 4, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It's very odd, even though his tard episodes have not increased, the crap he does in them is completely off the charts relative to that guy that used crayola model magic to hold his glasses together. I think Chris' epsidoes will be more frequent and more outlandish after Barb's expected demise. At this point, IRL or on the internet, I do not think Chris could be trusted to keep his sick crap and lack of boundaries to himself. I have lost all sympathy for Chris, but I still would not enjoy seeing any _real_ harm come to him because he cannot control himself.
> 
> Everyone claims that Chris would be a great case study or thesis in Neurology, Psychiatry, or Psychology, but I think Chris would be better studied from a social or sociological viewpoint. Chris is a prime example of how human beings are adept at spotting a social threat (ultimate danger to the gene pool), isolating it, and neutralizing it, no matter how much it tries to sneak back in wearing different disguises.



I do see that thing of chris being an example of a threat to a group and how others will shove said threat away to save themselves. he tried to be "normal" but regulart society got irritated at his entitlement, so he went with a subculture and pushed them to their limits, he got permabanned from almost every place due to his behavior so yeah, There was a threat posed by him


----------



## Mason Verger (Sep 4, 2016)

BurningPewter said:


> I've stopped seeing all my creepy friends because they were driving me crazy.  I am looking to a better life.


Good call, crazy is contagious. That said, I totally agree with your comparison. Chris has the same problem with being hypersexual, luckily he's too much of a pussy to be forceful about it. He's always taken pride in telling anyone and everyone that watches porn. One point about his hyper-sexuality that drove that home was how he made all of sonichus kids some form of woman hunting lesbian. Even though these were his kid characters he just couldn't resist assigning them intense sexual preferences as their outward identity. Two lesbians and a tranny with a lesbian soul.. what kind of home are you running, sonichu?


----------



## stillscenein2016 (Sep 4, 2016)

BurningPewter said:


> Here in the UK we have shared homes autistic adults can live in - not mental hospitals, just houses where they have regular checkups, visits from social workers, help on call etc.  And live with their peers.  I really hope CWC can find a place like this.



This does exist in the US, even in rural areas -- though I've only heard of it in deepest blue states. (This might just be a skewed sample rather than it actually not existing in conservative regions.)


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 4, 2016)

Mason Verger said:


> Good call, crazy is contagious. That said, I totally agree with your comparison. Chris has the same problem with being hypersexual, luckily he's too much of a pussy to be forceful about it. He's always taken pride in telling anyone and everyone that watches porn. One point about his hyper-sexuality that drove that home was how he made all of sonichus kids some form of woman hunting lesbian. Even though these were his kid characters he just couldn't resist assigning them intense sexual preferences as their outward identity. Two lesbians and a tranny with a lesbian soul.. what kind of home are you running, sonichu?


I wouldn't say he's hypersexual. It's more that he has the fatal combination of an adult body, a child's mind, a lack of experience and untreated autism. He is totally unable to comprehend his sex drive and he can't figure out the boundaries of appropriate behaviour. Like, if he wants to grab a girl's boobs, he doesn't see what's wrong with that. He doesn't understand why, if he wants sex, women shouldn't give it to him. And he certainly doesn't understand sexual attraction. All he has to understand what goes on in the bedroom is porn, which exists in a fantasy world where everyone always wants to have sex with everyone.

I don't think his sex drive is that much different from any other guy's, it's just that most guys can figure out where to draw the line. To be honest, I think a hooker would be the best thing for him - he can get laid without worrying about all that social and emotional complexity.


----------



## Ophelia (Sep 4, 2016)

If he was hypersexual wouldn't he have seen more hookers since driving Mia Hamm away from the lifestyle? He's had the option and the money, but he hasn't taken it. 

I believe Marvin when he says Chris' sex drive is low. Being an ardent believer in TV, Fatty is under the impression that a wife and regular fucking will fulfill something inside of him and give him complete happiness. It's not just the physical pleasure, it's the mythical fantasy of True Love (as understood by an imbecile). More than that, he wants a caretaker, whether he knows it or not.


----------



## Iam (Sep 4, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> If he was hypersexual wouldn't he have seen more hookers since driving Mia Hamm away from the lifestyle? He's had the option and the money, but he hasn't taken it.
> 
> I believe Marvin when he says Chris' sex drive is low. Being an ardent believer in TV, Fatty is under the impression that a wife and regular fucking will fulfill something inside of him and give him complete happiness. It's not just the physical pleasure, it's the mythical fantasy of True Love (as understood by an imbecile). More than that, he wants a caretaker, whether he knows it or not.




I remember a video, a long time ago, way before the tomgirl insanity, in which Chris actually states that he needs a caretaker. He is moaning about the Love Quest then says something like, "I need a girl to take care of me, what will happen when my parents die?". It struck me at the time as being surprisingly honest.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 4, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> If he was hypersexual wouldn't he have seen more hookers since driving Mia Hamm away from the lifestyle? He's had the option and the money, but he hasn't taken it.
> 
> I believe Marvin when he says Chris' sex drive is low. Being an ardent believer in TV, Fatty is under the impression that a wife and regular fucking will fulfill something inside of him and give him complete happiness. It's not just the physical pleasure, it's the mythical fantasy of True Love (as understood by an imbecile). More than that, he wants a caretaker, whether he knows it or not.



Yeah, I never got the sense Chris sincerely is a poon hound.  I think he's just obsessed with physical intimacy.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Sep 4, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> If he was hypersexual wouldn't he have seen more hookers since driving Mia Hamm away from the lifestyle? He's had the option and the money, but he hasn't taken it.
> 
> I believe Marvin when he says Chris' sex drive is low. Being an ardent believer in TV, Fatty is under the impression that a wife and regular fucking will fulfill something inside of him and give him complete happiness. It's not just the physical pleasure, it's the mythical fantasy of True Love (as understood by an imbecile). More than that, he wants a caretaker, whether he knows it or not.



I also agree that Chris' sex drive is low. He only sees sex as something that has to be done because that's what adults do, plus that's how he's going to achieve his God ordained daughter. I don't even know if he feels pleasure that same way most normal people do. He has exhibited that he doesn't necessarily feel pain and discomfort the same way we do; ie. dry shaving his ballsack chin and cutting his taint. That's not to say he doesn't feel pain and pleasure, but since it's common for autistics to have different sensory reactions he may have a low sex drive because it's not very pleasureable to him(along with his shitty diet and lifestyle).


----------



## blastoiseplushie (Sep 4, 2016)

LoveYouLongTime said:


> I also agree that Chris' sex drive is low. He only sees sex as something that has to be done because that's what adults do, plus that's how he's going to achieve his God ordained daughter. I don't even know if he feels pleasure that same way most normal people do. He has exhibited that he doesn't necessarily feel pain and discomfort the same way we do; ie. dry shaving his ballsack chin and cutting his taint. That's not to say he doesn't feel pain and pleasure, but since it's common for autistics to have different sensory reactions he may have a low sex drive because it's not very pleasureable to him(along with his shitty diet and lifestyle).



Is it possible, you think, that Chris was really disappointed by the reality of his encounter with the prostitute? He never went to another one since. It makes you wonder if he's more pleasured by the _fantasy _of someone truly being into him and wanting a REAL relationship (the 'heartsweet from the Ground Up'). He's never had that. The only times he believed he was close to having it was with fake trolls (Bluespike/Julie, Ivy, Blanca, etc. etc.) and platonic dates or acquaintances who never requited his feelings. After years of this, he's probably in the mindset of giving up.

You read about the loveshy lonely men who go 'MGTOW.' Do any of you think that Chris' tomgirl/lesbian saga is kind of like his own strange version of 'MGTOW,' except it's the idea 'if I can't GET one, I BECOME one!' Then he goes out with the hope of finding that nice, female, caretaker/lover/mommy Barb-figure among the lesbian community. After all, non-lesbian, straight women usually have husbands and boyfriends! And if we don't, we want REAL men- masculine, adult-acting, socially likable ones with JOBS. Not ones like Chris.

Would this make sense to you? Or are Chris' motives not something to even bother with, and whoever's still trying to figure him out is just clueless and wasting breath?


----------



## Marvin (Sep 4, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> If he was hypersexual wouldn't he have seen more hookers since driving Mia Hamm away from the lifestyle? He's had the option and the money, but he hasn't taken it.
> 
> I believe Marvin when he says Chris' sex drive is low. Being an ardent believer in TV, Fatty is under the impression that a wife and regular fucking will fulfill something inside of him and give him complete happiness. It's not just the physical pleasure, it's the mythical fantasy of True Love (as understood by an imbecile). More than that, he wants a caretaker, whether he knows it or not.





Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Yeah, I never got the sense Chris sincerely is a poon hound.  I think he's just obsessed with physical intimacy.


Chris fetishizes female sexuality. He reminds me of those nerd girls who are really into yaoi or slash fiction. Like, if you hang around nerds for long enough, you'll notice that there's a weird subset of nerd girls who are fascinated by gay male sex (and the romance that apparently accompanies it). The girls themselves are asexual. They don't want to have anything to do with sex themselves. But they just love to write about and obsess about Spock banging Kirk, or Light banging L, or Malfoy banging Harry.

Chris is kind of like that. He obsesses over female sexuality, but I don't think much of it has anything to do with physical libido. Admittedly, he does want to partake of it himself, but it's all in his head. I think Chris would be fucking stoked to trib with his taint, even if he gets absolutely zero actual action with his boomerang.

It's like 99% in his head. Not in his pants.


Iam said:


> I remember a video, a long time ago, way before the tomgirl insanity, in which Chris actually states that he needs a caretaker. He is moaning about the Love Quest then says something like, "I need a girl to take care of me, what will happen when my parents die?". It struck me at the time as being surprisingly honest.


Chris regularly talks about that sort of thing.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Sep 4, 2016)

blastoiseplushie said:


> Is it possible, you think, that Chris was really disappointed by the reality of his encounter with the prostitute? He never went to another one since. It makes you wonder if he's more pleasured by the _fantasy _of someone truly being into him and wanting a REAL relationship (the 'heartsweet from the Ground Up'). He's never had that. The only times he believed he was close to having it was with fake trolls (Bluespike/Julie, Ivy, Blanca, etc. etc.) and platonic dates or acquaintances who never requited his feelings. After years of this, he's probably in the mindset of giving up.
> 
> You read about the loveshy lonely men who go 'MGTOW.' Do any of you think that Chris' tomgirl/lesbian saga is kind of like his own strange version of 'MGTOW,' except it's the idea 'if I can't GET one, I BECOME one!' Then he goes out with the hope of finding that nice, female, caretaker/lover/mommy Barb-figure among the lesbian community. After all, non-lesbian, straight women usually have husbands and boyfriends! And if we don't, we want REAL men- masculine, adult-acting, socially likable ones with JOBS. Not ones like Chris.
> 
> Would this make sense to you? Or are Chris' motives not something to even bother with, and whoever's still trying to figure him out is just clueless and wasting breath?



He did go back to the same prostitute one or two other times after the first time(and also giving her a gift basket). Like I said, I think he just likes the idea of sex, as @Marvin has pointed out. Same with being in a relationship with someone, romantically and platonically, he thinks other people are there solely to provide for him. He doesn't want to put forth any effort because he's lazy and never had to because his parents never instilled any responsibility on him. Chris' motives are pretty linear because he's a simpleton. He hasn't gone back to paying for sex because that's less money for him to spend on toys. He wants to have sex to be an adult, but his desires of having toys is greater if that makes sense.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Chris fetishizes female sexuality. He reminds me of those nerd girls who are really into yaoi or slash fiction. Like, if you hang around nerds for long enough, you'll notice that there's a weird subset of nerd girls who are fascinated by gay male sex (and the romance that apparently accompanies it). The girls themselves are asexual. They don't want to have anything to do with sex themselves. But they just love to write about and obsess about Spock banging Kirk, or Light banging L, or Malfoy banging Harry.
> 
> Chris is kind of like that. He obsesses over female sexuality, but I don't think much of it has anything to do with physical libido. Admittedly, he does want to partake of it himself, but it's all in his head. I think Chris would be fucking stoked to trib with his taint, even if he gets absolutely zero actual action with his boomerang.
> 
> ...





> "_And for nothing more than the experience, you may give me a try in private. Protected and no penetration required. I have an open mind for what you may desire. traditional for the straight women. clit-rubbing and pussy eating for the lesbians. And any way for the bisexual women. Massages, making out, lots of attention and eye contact, and whatever else desired, for all Women regardless of orientation!"_



Plenty of men fetishize  two women having sex, the difference is that female Yoai fans have listening parties, viewing parties, and reading parties, and they don't go home and masturbate alone to the stuff they just watched.
Chris has admitted to masturbating to lesbian pornography and trying to apply it to the real world, not many Yoai fans do that. I've never looked too much into Yaoi but it seems like when you take the sex away, it's highly romantic, idealistic, climactic, where if you take the sex out of Chris' gross stuff, there's just nothing left.
Yaoi is so much more different than Chris' " I like Dykes, Dykes and China."
The big idiot also fetishizes adult breastfeeding and femininity in general, which is not saying much.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 4, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Plenty of men fetishize  two women having sex, the difference is that female Yoai fans have listening parties, viewing parties, and reading parties, and they don't go home and masturbate alone to the stuff they just watched.
> Chris has admitted to masturbating to lesbian pornography and trying to apply it to the real world, not many Yoai fans do that. I've never looked too much into Yaoi but it seems like when you take the sex away, it's highly romantic, idealistic, climactic, where if you take the sex out of Chris' gross stuff, there's just nothing left.
> Yaoi is so much more different than Chris' " I like Dykes, Dykes and China."
> The big idiot also fetishizes adult breastfeeding and femininity in general, which is not saying much.


No, I don't think Chris does masturbate much to this stuff. That's my whole point.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> No, I don't think Chris does masturbate much to this stuff. That's my whole point.



Im still not convinced he's interested much in sex other than the intimacy of it.  I do believe he's mostly focused on the emotional aspect which is why he always waxes poetic about sharing his "body and soul" with his sweetheart. 

I think he just wants companionship, or at least what his warped perspective says is companionship.


----------



## blastoiseplushie (Sep 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Chris fetishizes female sexuality. He reminds me of those nerd girls who are really into yaoi or slash fiction. Like, if you hang around nerds for long enough, you'll notice that there's a weird subset of nerd girls who are fascinated by gay male sex (and the romance that apparently accompanies it). The girls themselves are asexual. They don't want to have anything to do with sex themselves. But they just love to write about and obsess about Spock banging Kirk, or Light banging L, or Malfoy banging Harry.
> 
> Chris is kind of like that. He obsesses over female sexuality, but I don't think much of it has anything to do with physical libido. Admittedly, he does want to partake of it himself, but it's all in his head. I think Chris would be fucking stoked to trib with his taint, even if he gets absolutely zero actual action with his boomerang.
> 
> ...



Hmm, thanks Marvin. The "99 percent in his head" sounds as if Chris has a more 'feminine' mindset of sex than a masculine one. He wants security, commitment, a family unit to replace his aging mom- with sex just being the cherry on top. But the difference is instead of wanting to be like the 'wife' in a relationship the way girls hope for with their dream husbands, he'd rather just be the baby. Like a child "playing house."

You add his natural adult male sex drive, (fed by porn and stereotypes and fantasy, with the obsession for female body parts which IS a male trait) his more 'feminine' want for a family relationship, his 'child' mind and you get...well, what he is.

So, he's only had straight sex 2 or 3 times in his _entire life_, with the same prostitute- and she QUIT right after having him as a client? Ouch! It was probably his gross bad hygiene and weirdness, which he is too lazy and clueless to improve on.
It seems so _simple_. Take a bath! Groom yourself! Be funny (well Chris can be hilarious, but not the funny I'm talking about!) Be _interested in the other person, _instead of talking about Sonichu or Sonic or My Little Ponies ad nauseum. He will never get it.  It could have been taught to him when younger, but that train left long ago.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 4, 2016)

blastoiseplushie said:


> Hmm, thanks Marvin. The "99 percent in his head" sounds as if Chris has a more 'feminine' mindset of sex than a masculine one. He wants security, commitment, a family unit to replace his aging mom- with sex just being the cherry on top. But the difference is instead of wanting to be like the 'wife' in a relationship the way girls hope for with their dream husbands, he'd rather just be the baby. Like a child "playing house."
> Then you add his natural adult male sex drive, (fed by porn and stereotypes and fantasy, with the obsession for female body parts which IS a male trait) his more 'feminine' want for a family relationship, his 'child' mind and you get...well, what he is.


I'd say that sums it up pretty well.


blastoiseplushie said:


> So, he's only had straight sex 2 or 3 times in his _entire life_, with the same prostitute- and she QUIT right after having him as a client? Ouch! It was probably his gross bad hygiene and weirdness, which he is too lazy and clueless to improve on.
> It seems so _simple_. Take a bath! Groom yourself! Be funny (well Chris can be hilarious, but not the funny I'm talking about!) Be _interested in the other person, _instead of talking about Sonichu or Sonic or My Little Ponies ad nauseum. He will never get it.  It could have been taught to him when younger, but that train left long ago.


The prostitute did not quit because of Chris. That's retarded.

Chris is not a particularly gross john, as far as sex work goes. Virgins like Chris are probably better business than average for prostitutes. They're inexperienced and will jizz themselves in five minutes. Then you're getting paid $150 to listen to them babble for the rest of the hour. There are way worse ways to make a living. It's not like Chris is making the prostitute eat his ass or anything like that.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2016)

Ophelia said:


> If he was hypersexual wouldn't he have seen more hookers since driving Mia Hamm away from the lifestyle? He's had the option and the money, but he hasn't taken it.



You know, you could probably legalize prostitution and still stamp it out by just having Chris hire prostitutes all the time.



Marvin said:


> It's not like Chris is making the prostitute eat his ass or anything like that.



Especially if you had him do that.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Especially if you had him do that.


Hey man, I might be a dick sometimes, but I'm not a monster.


----------



## Jerkologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Spoiler: Before 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Jerkorderlies"


----------



## Jerkologist (Sep 4, 2016)

stillscenein2016 said:


> This does exist in the US, even in rural areas -- though I've only heard of it in deepest blue states. (This might just be a skewed sample rather than it actually not existing in conservative regions.)


I think a lot of people on this forum underestimate the culture Chris lives in. VA is definitely a swing state, and the fact that he's right outside of Charlottesville probably means that there are lots of progressives in his area. I bet that there are group home services nearby, or at the very least, out toward Richmond or Alexandria. VA is nowhere near as hillbilly as people on here claim.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 4, 2016)

I was actually pleasantly surprised by his story of the hooker encounter, that he remembered her education plans and stuff about her kids.  I thought he was more self absorbed than that.


----------



## Iam (Sep 4, 2016)

I think that this obsession that Chris has with females in general is not just that he is sexually attracted to them, it's also that his formative years, of which he has such fond memories, revolved around a group of girls that were kind of him. The famous 'gal-pals' in high school were nice to him out of pity but compared to the way their male counterparts must have treated him, they were an emotional safe haven that he clearly misses greatly.

And I agree that Chris is not overly sexual, what he tends to do is express himself overly sexually and this because he equates every single possible relationship with a girl and being on the road to get some China. He seems to think that getting a girl to sleep with him is a process that includes some stages, culminating in the 3rd date sexual encounter that he seems to think must follow. The general operating system is that if a girl is talking to him, she is in some way interested in a sexual involvement, and no amount of her telling otherwise seems to dislodge this idea. Hence his groping 'dates' like the whole Catherine debacle.

It may even be that Chris sees sex as the basis or at the least the culmination of all interpersonal relationships. So he would avoid any chance of ever getting male friends because that could turn him gay. Friendship seems an almost foreign concept to him, gal-pals notwithstanding, unless it's the stepping stone for romance.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 4, 2016)

I was thinking over the reasons beyond "getting him sex" for the trans thing.   Like, his alienation toward other men and his own maleness hitting rock bottom, his natural feminine traits (soft body and high voice) making it feel comfortable, the fact he likes girly stuff.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 4, 2016)

Iam said:


> The general operating system is that if a girl is talking to him, she is in some way interested in a sexual involvement, and no amount of her telling otherwise seems to dislodge this idea. Hence his groping 'dates' like the whole Catherine debacle.


Catherine didn't really try to impress upon Chris that their meetings were not romantic. She took Chris on what amounted to a date and he responded in kind.

I mean, Chris was certainly awkward and gross, but it wasn't in a purely platonic setting.


Iam said:


> It may even be that Chris sees sex as the basis or at the least the culmination of all interpersonal relationships. So he would avoid any chance of ever getting male friends because that could turn him gay. Friendship seems an almost foreign concept to him, gal-pals notwithstanding, unless it's the stepping stone for romance.


Chris is fine with having male friends.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> It's not like Chris is making the prostitute eat his ass or anything like that.


Would be funny if after 50 minutes of babbling he suddenly stops, rolls over on his side, looks back over his shoulder at Mia with a smile and says, "Hmm, yeah, it's time to eat my ass.  "


----------



## Todd Isded (Sep 4, 2016)

I can understand some of what is wrong with him(or is it her), the most interesting part about Chris is he was innocent yet morally inferior, now the years have damaged him, yet he is acting like he actually isn't a hateful spiteful, and arrogant person like he was as a kid, i feel for him, alot actually. I think he might have BPD (borderline personality disorder) in which case he would be asexual with an interest in women, when he is sad, and hypersexual in highly emotional or even happy mood swings, he has shown aspects of both. He hates men both out of competition and due to them also possibly having hurt him before, i believe he has a genuine fear of all men, and i don't blame him. Bob didnt sound to nice, even if he did attempt to keep chris grounded, Whereas barb and other women such as rocky tried to save him, Chris is trying to not be what he hates and possibly fears. I believe that is why he went from Chris chan to Chris-Trans.

I think he has alot more than autism, and if possible should try serious behavioral therapy maybe DBT alongside anything else. Autism doesn't make you into the person we see now alone, and honestly i can laugh at Chris-chan, but as he progressed and we saw signs that led to Christine, it gets less fun and more sad. I can't even condone trolling him anymore because his life is fucked enough. In all honesty barb dying could be the best hope of any attempt of recovery or repair, the older he gets the less functional he gets.


----------



## stillscenein2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Jerkologist said:


> I think a lot of people on this forum underestimate the culture Chris lives in. VA is definitely a swing state, and the fact that he's right outside of Charlottesville probably means that there are lots of progressives in his area. I bet that there are group home services nearby, or at the very least, out toward Richmond or Alexandria. VA is nowhere near as hillbilly as people on here claim.



I'm not talking about group homes (which are definitely everywhere), I'm talking about an independent apartment living situation with housekeepers and social workers attached. That's becoming a more common situation for people who don't absolutely need the more intensive support of a group home.


----------



## Scandihoovian (Sep 6, 2016)

It would actually be a blessing for Chris of he became rapidly and drastically worse. I mean, worse than pepper spray and blarms. This could accelerate the actual professional  help he needs and place him in a permanent group-home setting.


----------



## BV 937 (Sep 12, 2016)

He absolutely is. He has consistently redefined rock bottom. From his lovequest, to the Megan saga, to recycling his gravy, to the Tomgirl Saga, to the taint infection, it just keeps going and never stops.

Here is an animation I made of his entire life:


----------



## CatParty (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Vapour (Oct 26, 2016)

Absolutely, whilst it was good to see Chris socialising and working on stuff to sell (even if it was short-lived and ultimately misguided), it's just the same as all upward turns in his life. He 'quit the internet' 3 times, and it is arguably the best thing for him. But Chris always comes back and he always comes back worse. 

If you've read the emails leaked by @LoveYouLongTime, Chris often talks about being lonely, much more so than way back when he would 'crash into slumber'. With Bob gone, Chris is realising how small this bubble he's created is, and his death was the first crack in the wall that kept reality out. Chris never had to understand how high the stakes get outside of video games and movies (as seen when he tried to get the PSN and Julie by 'making the right choice', like you would in a game) and with Bob's death, the looming bills and house fire, outrunning these things stopped being an option.

This is why Chris is getting worse, before he was content to play games and let things lie. Bob would moan at him, the hoard would grow and he'd stay withdrawn. But now reality, consequences and everything Chris has done has basically come for his head in one go and the taste of reality is giving him some scope as to how just pathetic his life has become. Ultimately, this culminates in Chris just resorting to more and more extreme measures to get back to his past and resolve the issues. Selling everything he can, making terrible paid content and resolving his sweetheart search and win his delusional battle with men by becoming a woman. Chris believes some crazy things, but he knows somewhere that they aren't totally real, I doubt he believes in binaural beats creating boobs but in his mind it's that or being a man, having to find a job and a sweetheart and be part of the 'jerks' who he feels have wronged him.

Chris is on a downward spiral, and we're not even at the steepest point yet, Bob's death has pushed him down this spiral and Barb's will put it on the steepest it can be.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 26, 2016)

Vapour said:


> If you've read the emails leaked by @LoveYouLongTime, Chris often talks about being lonely, much more so than way back when he would 'crash into slumber'. With Bob gone, Chris is realising how small this bubble he's created is, and his death was the first crack in the wall that kept reality out. Chris never had to understand how high the stakes get outside of video games and movies (as seen when he tried to get the PSN and Julie by 'making the right choice', like you would in a game) and with Bob's death, the looming bills and house fire, outrunning these things stopped being an option.


According to @Marvin , Chris is not really lonely, he socializes well and has friends. 
When Chris complains about stuff like that, he could just be trying to guilt women into taking care of them.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 26, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> According to @Marvin , Chris is not really lonely, he socializes well and has friends.
> When Chris complains about stuff like that, he could just be trying to guilt women into taking care of them.



It's also possible he doesn't find his current socialization habits all that fulfilling.  When he goes out, he either does so alone or he orbits someone else.  He's nowhere near the life of the party.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 26, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> It's also possible he doesn't find his current socialization habits all that fulfilling.  When he goes out, he either does so alone or he orbits someone else.  He's nowhere near the life of the party.


He may not be the life of the party, but whenever someone says "where's that smell coming from", they will automatically know where to look.


----------



## Faulty Keurig (Oct 26, 2016)

I was under the assumption that most of his outings still involved the heavy use of some form of portable game.


----------



## Tonberry (Oct 26, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> It's also possible he doesn't find his current socialization habits all that fulfilling.



I think this is probably the case. No matter how often he goes out to socialize or how many friends he makes, Chris still has the void in his heart that requires a sweetheart, and will still keep telling everyone around him how lonely he feels.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 26, 2016)

Every year is a downward spiral. So yes


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> According to @Marvin , Chris is not really lonely, he socializes well and has friends.
> When Chris complains about stuff like that, he could just be trying to guilt women into taking care of them.


I wouldn't say he socializes "well". But I'm also not saying he doesn't. The bigger picture of what I'm getting at is that people think they have a lot more accurate picture of Chris' day-to-day life than they actually do. We don't stalk Chris. We don't know what his day-to-day life is like. Assumptions that people have, like that he's a basement dweller are inaccurate. Not saying people don't have good reasons for thinking it, but it's based on outdated information.

Think about it: when was the last time we had regular interactions with Chris? Some of you might not remember it, but we had almost daily content from Chris, in the form of frequent leaked emails, and videos and chats. But that was all back before Bob died. Bob died in 2011, 5 years ago. Since then we've seen a growing list of examples of him getting out, socializing, genuinely enjoying himself. These things all surprised the fuck out of us. Remember when we first found out about Impulse?

We've seen him keep secrets about things he's doing IRL for years, things that only eventually leak because someone caught a picture of him. Most of his socialization activities we'll never know.

And I can tell you there are things that will surprise the fuck out of you. For example, Chris might've taken a friend to the movies, Chris might've gone to a friends house to play video games, or Chris might've been invited to a birthday party. (That is to say, it might be 0 of these three, 1 of these three or all of these three, multiple times.)

Admittedly, Chris still has lofty goals that he hasn't achieved yet. But he's still having fun in the meanwhile.

Of course, this all begs the question: what's my part in this? What do I know? What haven't I revealed? Basically, I've heard rumors. They vary in credibility. But I've heard things, that I find pretty believable, that really surprise me. Like the thing about going to the movies with a friend.

For the past few years, trying to peer into Chris' life based on his public image has been like trying to predict earthquakes by reading a seismograph from the back of a moving pickup trick. Chris doesn't go onto the internet when times are good. He goes online when he needs money or he's bitchy about something.

Now, all these good prospects aside, Chris might do something to get arrested, with the unban me contracts. That's a solid possibility. But then again, he might just stew about that, but do nothing but spam gamestop with letters.

I think the last big view into Chris' life we'll have is either another arrest, or Barb dying.

Or maybe someone will go to Charlottesville IRL and set themselves up as a new girlfriend, and string Chris along for another few years. Who knows? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Tonberry said:


> I think this is probably the case. No matter how often he goes out to socialize or how many friends he makes, Chris still has the void in his heart that requires a sweetheart, and will still keep telling everyone around him how lonely he feels.


Eh, he has fun. He's not constantly blubbering into his . It's more that he's got a persistent underlying current of stress about bills, and then Barb's death. That kind of puts a damper on things.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Now, all these good prospects aside, Chris might do something to get arrested, with the unban me contracts. That's a solid possibility. But then again, he might just stew about that, but do nothing but spam gamestop with letters.



Personally I'm a little skeptical Chris might get hauled off again anytime soon.  I might be totally wrong with that, but from what I understand he only really gets in trouble when he's  backed into a corner.  I'm still convinced the GameStop incident was 80% because the small size of the store made it inevitable he'd get close to an employee and he just sprayed the guy out of animal instinct.  A similar situation in say, Wal-Mart might not end that way because it'd be a lot easier for Chris to flee without being forced into a tight space with a Manajerk.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Personally I'm a little skeptical Chris might get hauled off again anytime soon.  I might be totally wrong with that, but from what I understand he only really gets in trouble when he's  backed into a corner.  I'm still convinced the GameStop incident was 80% because the small size of the store made it inevitable he'd get close to an employee and he just sprayed the guy out of animal instinct.  A similar situation in say, Wal-Mart might not end that way because it'd be a lot easier for Chris to flee without being forced into a tight space with a Manajerk.


Yeah, I agree. The letter writing campaign won't get him arrested at virtually any of those stores. The one questionable issue is if he tries to deliver the pepper spray gamestop's letter IRL. I think they might call the cops on sight if he goes back there.

Since he hasn't done it already, he probably won't. But who knows, maybe he'll get a wild hair up his ass and try. That's the only reason why I can't dismiss the possibility outright.


----------



## Vapour (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> We've seen him keep secrets about things he's doing IRL for years, things that only eventually leak because someone caught a picture of him. Most of his socialization activities we'll never know.
> 
> And I can tell you there are things that will surprise the fuck out of you. For example, Chris might've taken a friend to the movies, Chris might've gone to a friends house to play video games, or Chris might've been invited to a birthday party. (That is to say, it might be 0 of these three, 1 of these three or all of these three, multiple times.)



All interesting stuff, considering your comments about Chris' daily life, I did jump the gun on assuming he was feeling lonely 24/7, especially since this is the guy who "crashed into slumber" and then slept it off. I don't want to derail the thread, but I'm curious as to when this kind of content will become public. Right now, telling us things about Chris that would be surprisingly normal isn't wise, since we do get content. You think you guys will drop stuff if Chris gives us radio silence for too long? Just to keep this sub-forum active.

As for Chris getting worse, and to keep things on topic, I think it's interesting to note that Chris was pretty adverse to Bluespike making him cut his hand but lately all it takes is some trolls to say he doesn't have a vagina for him to take a knife to his gooch.


----------



## Heimdallr (Oct 26, 2016)

He has no friends and little to live for. What is there to give him hope? A new job? A nice new GF, something fun?  People need hope to remain happy. If there is no hope in Chris' life, his happiness will be adversley impacted


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

Vapour said:


> All interesting stuff, considering your comments about Chris' daily life, I did jump the gun on assuming he was feeling lonely 24/7, especially since this is the guy who "crashed into slumber" and then slept it off. I don't want to derail the thread, but I'm curious as to when this kind of content will become public. Right now, telling us things about Chris that would be surprisingly normal isn't wise, since we do get content. You think you guys will drop stuff if Chris gives us radio silence for too long? Just to keep this sub-forum active.


There's not really any content to leak. It'd just be me, telling stories. Basically rumors. I believe them, to varying degrees, but I don't know if I feel like being quoted as an authoritative source on this.

On top of that, if Chris is off hanging out with people, and not actually fucking anything up himself, I don't really feel it's my place to spoil everything and send an army of weens after them. If it's going to happen, I'll let Chris do it.

And honestly, if I was a betting man, I wouldn't bet on Chris spilling the beans on virtually any of this stuff. He keeps a lot of this stuff secret. He's been going to the pokemon game stuff for more than a year before anyone noticed. And that was because someone spotted him there IRL.


Vapour said:


> As for Chris getting worse, and to keep things on topic, I think it's interesting to note that Chris was pretty adverse to Bluespike making him cut his hand but lately all it takes is some trolls to say he doesn't have a vagina for him to take a knife to his gooch.


Well, that plus alcohol.


Heimdallr said:


> He has no friends and little to live for. What is there to give him hope? A new job? A nice new GF, something fun?  People need hope to remain happy. If there is no hope in Chris' life, his happiness will be adversley impacted


He's got friends.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 26, 2016)

Chris has friends, just not the way a neurotypical has friends.


Marvin said:


> There's not really any content to leak. It'd just be me, telling stories. Basically rumors. I believe them, to varying degrees, but I don't know if I feel like being quoted as an authoritative source on this.
> 
> On top of that, if Chris is off hanging out with people, and not actually fucking anything up himself, I don't really feel it's my place to spoil everything and send an army of weens after them. If it's going to happen, I'll let Chris do it.
> 
> ...


So, what is the deomographic for Chris' friends; as in, does he hang out with lesbians, autists, old women, or just asspatters?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Chris has friends, just not the way a neurotypical has friends.


I mean, unless you don't really regard any aspies to be capable of having friends in the same way. There's a difference between diminished capacity and zero capacity. I think the term "friend" is sufficiently flexible to cover a lot of different relationship types.


Mariposa Electrique said:


> So, what is the deomographic for Chris' friends; as in, does he hang out with lesbians, autists, old women, or just asspatters?


A bit from all those categories. The autists are probably light autists / nerdy hipsters. I don't know how many lesbian friends he has. They might just be people he sees at Impulse / gay events.

The occasional asspatter, but I don't think they're a big chunk of his friends. I think he left the serious asspatters behind at therapy.

And I don't know about old women, so much as married women with kids who go to the nerd events he goes to.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> And I don't know about old women, so much as married women with kids who go to the nerd events he goes to.


Wait, there are women who let their kids go around him?


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Oct 26, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> He has no friends and little to live for. What is there to give him hope? A new job? A nice new GF, something fun?  People need hope to remain happy. If there is no hope in Chris' life, his happiness will be adversley impacted


There's nothing more cruel than hope.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

thismanlies said:


> Wait, there are women who let their kids go around him?


Pretty sure there's at least one who's a mother. Don't know if Chris encounters the kids themselves.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I mean, unless you don't really regard any aspies to be capable of having friends in the same way. There's a difference between diminished capacity and zero capacity. I think the term "friend" is sufficiently flexible to cover a lot of different relationship types.
> 
> A bit from all those categories. The autists are probably light autists / nerdy hipsters. I don't know how many lesbian friends he has. They might just be people he sees at Impulse / gay events.
> 
> ...



I thought that he got kicked out of Impulse (or at least shunned by the patrons) for calling a bunch of lesbian women the "Itty Bitty Titty Committee" or something like that.

And what's this about therapy? Are you talking about Rocky or something more formal?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

JULAY said:


> I thought that he got kicked out of Impulse (or at least shunned by the patrons) for calling a bunch of lesbian women the "Itty Bitty Titty Committee" or something like that.


Nah, that's Chris' ramblings taken out of context. He's fine there. (Too lazy to go, most of the time, but no shunning or anything like that.)


JULAY said:


> And what's this about therapy? Are you talking about Rocky or something more formal?


Something more formal. He voluntarily went to therapy for awhile. Although, it was an incredible hugbox. Imagine someone telling Chris, to his face "you deserve to have female genitals!" It was stuff like that at times.

Note: Just, if my language seems shifty, take what I say with a grain of salt. It's true, but I'm usually reluctant to be explicit if I don't want to be quoted on it.

Now if I know something to be true, I'll be very explicit and adamant. I'll give you things you can quote.


----------



## Strelok (Oct 26, 2016)

All I have to say is.

Remember when this was considered a low point. When we all went "Chris can't ever look worse than he does now"?



Spoiler: image size










And then compare that with current Chris.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Oct 26, 2016)

Chris is only lonely because people aren't available to him 24/7. He used to get sassy with me if I wasn't available to him right then and there to listen to something stupid, even if I told him I was busy working. He would complain about people basically being too busy for him because they were working. Yeah Chris, normal fucking adults have to work to pay for their roof over their head.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Nah, that's Chris' ramblings taken out of context. He's fine there. (Too lazy to go, most of the time, but no shunning or anything like that.)


Chris is always speaking autism, the only time he is speaking coherently is when he wants money or when he wants people think he's a woman. 



Marvin said:


> Pretty sure there's at least one who's a mother. Don't know if Chris encounters the kids themselves.


I would have some serious reservations about hanging around a man that has been yelled at to stop physically groping women on numerous occasions. This woman sounds like an assptter, soon to be emotionally withered husk after Chris is done being too emotionally needy (which is something that makes Chris even more disgusting).



Marvin said:


> Something more formal. He voluntarily went to therapy for awhile. Although, it was an incredible hugbox. Imagine someone telling Chris, to his face "you deserve to have female genitals!" It was stuff like that at times.


Just regular Buffalo _Bills_ Gals talking about how they were entitled to vaginas because they want to have sex with with real women and love the color pink....it's always a fixation on the clam.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Something more formal. He voluntarily went to therapy for awhile. Although, it was an incredible hugbox. Imagine someone telling Chris, to his face "you deserve to have female genitals!" It was stuff like that at times.


Jesus Christ, an actual mental health professional with a presumably real degree indulged the fat autist with his latter day tranny nonsense? What the fuck... Yeah, I'm sure that a person who was just fine being a heterosexual man for, oh, I don't know, 30 or so years and then all of a sudden decided he'd rather be a girl because he dislikes men has actual gender dysphoria (if such a thing even exists).


----------



## Marvin (Oct 26, 2016)

JULAY said:


> Jesus Christ, an actual mental health professional with a presumably real degree indulged the fat autist with his latter day tranny nonsense? What the fuck... Yeah, I'm sure that a person who was just fine being a heterosexual man for, oh, I don't know, 30 or so years and then all of a sudden decided he'd rather be a girl because he dislikes men has actual gender dysphoria (if such a thing even exists).


Oh no. Not a mental health professional. It was some sort of group therapy ran by former patients. Literally the patients running the asylum at that place.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 26, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Oh no. Not a mental health professional. It was some sort of group therapy ran by former patients. Literally the patients running the asylum at that place.


Christ, that makes me feel both better and worse. Where in the hell did he find out that he could go to some place where a bunch of psychologically damaged people would validate all of his nonsense?


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Oct 26, 2016)

What would Chris tell his therapy group? How he butchered the family jewels like a tard carving a pumpkin?


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Oct 27, 2016)

JULAY said:


> Christ, that makes me feel both better and worse. Where in the hell did he find out that he could go to some place where a bunch of psychologically damaged people would validate all of his nonsense?



Probably from having gone to actual therapy and then not liking being told he caused his own problems.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 27, 2016)

LoveYouLongTime said:


> Chris is only lonely because people aren't available to him 24/7. He used to get sassy with me if I wasn't available to him right then and there to listen to something stupid, even if I told him I was busy working. He would complain about people basically being too busy for him because they were working. Yeah Chris, normal fucking adults have to work to pay for their roof over their head.


I'm sure those were aggravating times to talk to him.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Oct 27, 2016)

Jerkologist said:


> I think a lot of people on this forum underestimate the culture Chris lives in. VA is definitely a swing state, and the fact that he's right outside of Charlottesville probably means that there are lots of progressives in his area. I bet that there are group home services nearby, or at the very least, out toward Richmond or Alexandria. VA is nowhere near as hillbilly as people on here claim.



You'd think the fact that he goes to a reasonably local LGBT bar would tip people off that it's not exactly Mayberry.



Marvin said:


> Oh no. Not a mental health professional. It was some sort of group therapy ran by former patients. Literally the patients running the asylum at that place.



So tumblr irl? He needs that like another hole in his taint.


----------



## Animationdeflation (Nov 3, 2016)

I think as soon as Barb passes, he will destroy himself, he will most likely change sex, he will not be able to make a single dollar because of his/her lazyness. Like honestly i'm really scared for his future.

I'm really tired of seeing Chris suffering like this maybe i'm being a real fucking pussy right now but honestly i would really like it if Chris found someone to spend the rest of his/her life with and fade away from history. A happy ending after this wild ride.


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 3, 2016)

Animationdeflation said:


> I'm really tired of seeing Chris suffering like this maybe i'm being a real fucking pussy right now but honestly i would really like it if Chris found someone to spend the rest of his/her life with and fade away from history. A happy ending after this wild ride.



In order to have a happy ending, he'll have to get into gambling and win the powerball. Even then, he'll have to figure out a way to die before he overloads a mansion with legos and transformers.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 4, 2016)

Chris has free money for life. He'll be fine.


----------



## Goochole (Nov 4, 2016)

Not many people will agree with me here but Chris is getting worse, way worse.

- The tranny thing (not that theres anything wrong with it, but in his case.... you catch my drift i'm sure)
- The macing incident. 
- Losing his father.
- The e-begging.
- The goochole.
- His mind / speech seem to become less and less coherent.
- He can't let go of the past.

Just his overall appearance is truly pathetic lately, the "yellow trannie videos" being a prime example. I don't mean that in a mean way, he just went from a lovable big autistic manchild wanting some snizz to a big creepy pathetic lump of shit.

Again, not trying to be edgy here, I love the big lug but he needs help. He desperately needs help.
And by help I don't mean some cash donations, no I mean some organisation or people helping him become independent, regardless if thats dressed as a clown girl or not.


----------



## timtommy (Nov 4, 2016)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Probably from having gone to actual therapy and then not liking being told he caused his own problems.


Well that seems like a decent argument for it right there. If he resents and rejects a more standard therapy, it is not going to do him any good. It is not going to be some sort of Good Will Hunting scenario.

There are positive things he can get out of the group therapy sesssion. Maybe not life changing things, but generally positive things. And if he is participating reasonably enthusiastically he is more likely to get them.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 4, 2016)

JULAY said:


> Where in the hell did he find out that he could go to some place where a bunch of psychologically damaged people would validate all of his nonsense?


I guess Gawker media runs its own group therapy sessions now.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 4, 2016)

Animationdeflation said:


> I think as soon as Barb passes, he will destroy himself, he will most likely change sex, he will not be able to make a single dollar because of his/her lazyness. Like honestly i'm really scared for his future.


Chris just might  get the ultimate genital mutilation surgery, but make no mistake, he will still be psychologically and physically a man-child. I discussed this briefly with Marvin in chat, and Chris does not seem to have the refined sense of emotions like most women or transwomen do, and he does not seem to have the capability to feel them either. This is why I find Chris' claim of transgenderism so ridiculous; a lot of trannies and their family members will swear up and down how sensitive, nurturing, or caring their child was. The only thing Chris knows about nurturing is that he wants to grow his own eggs so he can impregnate himself and become a stay at home father. I thought people underwent the change so that they could unleash their target gender, not so they could poorly learn to become their target gender.
The truth is, Chris makes both a terrible man or an even worse woman, and no one wants him to be on their team. It's the adult version of keep-away.



thismanlies said:


> In order to have a happy ending, he'll have to get into gambling and win the powerball. Even then, he'll have to figure out a way to die before he overloads a mansion with legos and transformers.


Yeah, No...
I don't even think the filthiest of Asian hookers would want to give Chris a happy ending.


Marvin said:


> Oh no. Not a mental health professional. It was some sort of group therapy ran by former patients. Literally the patients running the asylum at that place.


My theory of people being too cheap to put up any boundaries has been confirmed.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 4, 2016)

Transfolk come in all types, just like nontransfolk. Some are nurturing, some aren't, and everything in between.

But many autistic people, trans or not, are incapable of having the maturity necessary for an intimate adult relationship. Temple Grandin knows this and so remains single.

tl;dr: It's not the trannyness. As always, it's the :autism:


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## keksz (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh Chris,  you were never adulting to begin with...


----------



## UnclePhil (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris is getting worse because he is always getting worse. Always. One thing I have learned from years of watching these sagas unfold is that there is never a bottom with him. Every time someone calls the time of death (losing Bob, getting arrested, living with an increasingly ailing and senile Barbara, open wound on his perineum) he just keeps falling. I want to say his alerting the Secret Service will be the true and honest series finale, but experience says that will not be the case. Miles further to fall, and miles beyond that.


----------



## Goochole (Nov 18, 2016)

keksz said:


> Oh Chris,  you were never adulting to begin with...



Chris isn't even an adulterer. 

Unless you count him cheating on his blowup doll with another one of his blowup dolls as such.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris's life really took a downward spiral on that fateful day he was conceived in the parking lot of a TGI Fridays.


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Nov 18, 2016)

UnclePhil said:


> Chris is getting worse because he is always getting worse. Always. One thing I have learned from years of watching these sagas unfold is that there is never a bottom with him. Every time someone calls the time of death (losing Bob, getting arrested, living with an increasingly ailing and senile Barbara, open wound on his perineum) he just keeps falling. I want to say his alerting the Secret Service will be the true and honest series finale, but experience says that will not be the case. Miles further to fall, and miles beyond that.



It amazes me how stubborn he is despite the presumably  excrutiating misery of his bleak situation. you would think even an autistic person would have a point where enough is enough and they change


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Nov 18, 2016)

Hyperion said:


> Chris's life really took a downward spiral on that fateful day he was conceived in the parking lot of a TGI Fridays.



Thems high-class eatings in his part.

I always more imagined it'd be in the parking lot of Country Cookin'.


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 18, 2016)

GentlemanFaggot said:


> Thems high-class eatings in his part.
> 
> I always more imagined it'd be in the parking lot of Country Cookin'.


Bob and Barb were more there for the liquid buffet


----------



## Apocalypso (Nov 18, 2016)

He's getting better



Spoiler



at getting worse!


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris was conceived under a plastic, cum-covered Christmas tree.

Barb just thought it was snow.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 18, 2016)

Everytime Chris hits rock bottom that kids just finds a better drill


----------



## Apocalypso (Nov 18, 2016)

TiggerNits said:


> Everytime Chris hits rock bottom that kids just finds a better drill



Chris has hit rock bottom so deep he's ended up in China.


----------



## Damndirtytroll (Nov 18, 2016)

Unfortunately for him, not the China he wants...


----------



## Faulty Keurig (Nov 18, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> View attachment 153693



He says he's not doing a political arc as if he is going to do any arc at all...


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 21, 2016)

Most people with ASD get "worse" if they're not on medication to curb their autistic behaviors.


----------



## kaiwaii (Nov 21, 2016)

Chris needs to be on Risperidone or Abilify. An injection no doubt.


----------



## TedBovisUK (Dec 1, 2016)

King Kong... with wings? said:


> It amazes me how stubborn he is despite the presumably excruciating misery of his bleak situation. you would think even an autistic person would have a point where enough is enough and they change



This is what amazes me, and continues to amaze me with some people. However awful their lives are, however deep their pit of personal bleakness becomes, they're either too lazy to climb out of it or unwilling to do anything to change their situation so they simply shrug their shoulders and let it happen.


----------



## Field Marshal Crappenberg (Dec 1, 2016)

TedBovisUK said:


> This is what amazes me, and continues to amaze me with some people. However awful their lives are, however deep their pit of personal bleakness becomes, they're either too lazy to climb out of it or unwilling to do anything to change their situation so they simply shrug their shoulders and let it happen.



A lot of people have this unfortunate tendency, autistic and non-autistic alike. Chris just displays this tendency far more intensely and 100x more amusingly than the average loser.


----------



## TedBovisUK (Dec 1, 2016)

Field Marshal Crappenberg said:


> A lot of people have this unfortunate tendency, autistic and non-autistic alike. Chris just displays this tendency far more intensely.



Every time I think he's hit rock bottom, he goes and does something far, far worse. It's only a matter of time before the taint infection comes in for a pounding from an improvised sex toy of some sort... unless that would be predictable, and we all know Chris is predictably unpredictable...


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes,  he's getting worse. 

I feel so bad for him.  I'm not 100% sure he's even competent enough to be morally culpable for the crazy stuff he pulls.


----------



## Pop (Dec 1, 2016)

He is not getting younger. He is advancing in his 30s, and this is the time of your life when you realize the bullshit you've done in your life is catching up to you.
When you decide to take things in hands, but your habits cannot be so easily tamed, so you take one step forward and two steps back.
When you are desperate to feel again, but you are dead inside.

So, I don't really think Chris is getting "worse"... just a different kind of "bad".


----------



## TedBovisUK (Dec 1, 2016)

WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> If Barb isn't a narcissist, she's certainly a very manipulative person, and that's rubbed off on Chris.



I'd say Barb is a full-blown narcissist. If you're in any doubt about this...
https://sites.google.com/site/harpyschild/
...this site should tell you everything you need to know. 



WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> He's talked about her making him feel guilty or making threats to get him to do or not do things that she wants.



This is really one of the saddest parts of the whole Chris saga. He obviously has enough common sense to know his parents are complete fuck-ups - though given the state of their house before it burned down, you'd pretty much have to be deaf and blind not to jump to that conclusion within a split-second - yet he's either been manipulated into staying with them and remaining the eternal manbaby (or 'golden child', in textbook narcissist terms) or he's just too lazy to get up off his arse and do something to change the situation. He's in a very deep hole and he just keeps digging.



WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> But kids believe what their parents tell them, and Bob and Barb gave him mixed signals from the beginning:   on one hand, he's "disabled" or whatever, and not capable of different things, on the other hand, he's "special" and better than everyone else.  I think that's why he tries to play his autism on both sides of the fence, he brags about being high functioning and all the ways he's overcome it, but if he's confronted with a shortcoming, he uses the autism as the excuse.  Because Bob and Barb taught him that.



Alternating between smothering the child with love and telling them they're flat-out useless is textbook narcissist behaviour. 

Looking at those old school essays rescued from Chris's house after the fire was very instructive. Clearly the teachers knew full well that Chris wasn't playing with a full deck (to put it mildly) so they went for the safe option of 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything' - with the result that Chris got consistently generous marks for essays that would have earned a slightly more able student severe dressing-down at the very least. 



WorldsSmartestManRonOTool said:


> They made a conscious decision not to get him the help he needed, and instead use video games and toys as a babysitter and to keep them out of their hair.  If Chris was born into a family that would have learned everything they could about autism at his diagnosis, got treatment for him, and most importantly, spent quality family time with him, interacting with him and trying to teach him how to grow into a good person, the outcome would have been much different.



Well put. I can imagine Bob and Barb thinking 'Well, Chris is happy with his toys and his TV, therefore we've done out job. We're good parents' - then wondering why their son turned into the toxic time bomb we're all too familiar with.


----------



## SweetWhosBeenGroundUp (Dec 2, 2016)

I think Chris has always lived in a fantasy world of lego, video games and toys. I don't think he's definitely getting worse, but I do think that the gap between that fantasy world and the reality of life in 14BC is getting bigger.

The situation at 14BC is getting more and more desperate by the day with Barb ill and debts piling up. And yet Chris plays with legos. It's a form of escapism, escapism from a world he feels he cannot win against.

I don't think he's getting worse, I just think he's staying the same while the situation gets worse.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 2, 2016)

SweetWhosBeenGroundUp said:


> The situation at 14BC is getting more and more desperate by the day with Barb ill and debts piling up.


Also,  the hoard. It can't be shrinking. And with winter coming, it can only increase in size. Is there a good chance of bio hazardous waste forming?


----------



## SweetWhosBeenGroundUp (Dec 3, 2016)

Hortator said:


> Also,  the hoard. It can't be shrinking. And with winter coming, it can only increase in size. Is there a good chance of bio hazardous waste forming?



I'd expect it's being kept pretty warm at 14BC, so mold, bugs, bacteria, possibly even rodents... whatever Barb's medical condition, those things aren't going to make it better. Also, at her age a fall is a significant event and the hoard will most likely be pretty easy to trip over.

Chris could help Barb a lot by making the house cleaner and tidier, and insisting they throw out some junk. It won't happen, but it'd help.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 3, 2016)

SweetWhosBeenGroundUp said:


> insisting they throw out some junk


In the past, both Chris and Bob tried this, but Barb chimped and threatened to kill herself.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 3, 2016)

Marvin said:


> In the past, both Chris and Bob tried this, but Barb chimped and threatened to kill herself.


So Chris knows that Barb's hoarding is a bad thing? Does this mean he'll clean house once she goes?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 3, 2016)

thismanlies said:


> So Chris knows that Barb's hoarding is a bad thing? Does this mean he'll clean house once she goes?


Oh, definitely. He drinks a lot of Barb's koolade about the external world all the time, but when it's a "just him and Barb" issue, even he can't deny it. He kind of reluctantly sighs and says " yeh, my mom's got a lot of stuff she won't get rid of".

He'll try to clean house, but he won't rent a dumpster. He doesn't know how to. He might either try to leave a bunch of shit out on the curb, thinking the garbage men will take 30 boxes of crap without complaint. Or he'll throw stuff out in restaurant dumpsters, one car-load at a time, very slowly.

He first might try to sell a bunch of the shit on ebay, because he's bought Barb's story that it's all super valuable stuff.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 3, 2016)

Anytime a guy in his 30s starts wearing dresses and begging for money,  shut has gotten worse.


----------



## SweetWhosBeenGroundUp (Dec 4, 2016)

thismanlies said:


> So Chris knows that Barb's hoarding is a bad thing?



I think he does, yeah, he gets all angsty and stress-sigh-y about it here at aroud 0:54 and right at the end he says "I'm not too proud of the state of the house."


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 5, 2016)

He's getting there

He'll find rock bottom some day


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Dec 6, 2016)

after seeing his fapping video I don't think he has much longer


----------



## Slowinthemind (Dec 6, 2016)

SweetWhosBeenGroundUp said:


> I think he does, yeah, he gets all angsty and stress-sigh-y about it here at aroud 0:54 and right at the end he says "I'm not too proud about the state of the house."


I know a few hoarders and I am always shocked at how they live, you never get used to it unless you are a hoarder yourself.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 6, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Oh, definitely. He drinks a lot of Barb's koolade about the external world all the time, but when it's a "just him and Barb" issue, even he can't deny it. He kind of reluctantly sighs and says " yeh, my mom's got a lot of stuff she won't get rid of".
> 
> He'll try to clean house, but he won't rent a dumpster. He doesn't know how to. He might either try to leave a bunch of shit out on the curb, thinking the garbage men will take 30 boxes of crap without complaint. Or he'll throw stuff out in restaurant dumpsters, one car-load at a time, very slowly.
> 
> He first might try to sell a bunch of the shit on ebay, because he's bought Barb's story that it's all super valuable stuff.


So I am guess the same thing applies to him as well, did you see how badly his "work room" was hoarded, he even had a little Jack O' Lantern pail.  Chris might think it's problem when compared to other normal people, but it looks like he has no real fucks to give and actively adds to the hoard himself.


----------



## HumanBeanbag (Dec 6, 2016)

Slowinthemind said:


> I know a few hoarders and I am always shocked at how they live, you never get used to it unless you are a hoarder yourself.



It's claustrophobic just to look at. I actually feel bad for Chris having to live amongst it. Of course, he doesn't help himself by splurging on toys. 

Even the stairs in that video had stuff piled down one side. I wonder how often stuff fell over and blocked the narrow passageways.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 6, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> So I am guess the same thing applies to him as well, did you see how badly his "work room" was hoarded, he even had a little Jack O' Lantern pail.  Chris might think it's problem when compared to other normal people, but it looks like he has no real fucks to give and actively adds to the hoard himself.


To some extent he contributes, but not really in a substantial way.

Barb's issues are severe enough that she'd get diagnosed with compulsive hoarding. In comparison, Chris is a dumbass who basically keeps a messy room in a childlike fashion. Chris has a lot of crap, but there's a logic behind it. He has valid reasons for why he has his crap.

Another way to put it: Some grandmas have a bunch of little angel figurines all around their house. Those grandmas are spergy collectors.

And then some grandmas have boxes of newspapers going back 10 years and empty spaghetti sauce cans that they "might use to store, idk marbles or screws or something, _someday_". That's clinical hoarding and it's a serious mental disorder.

Barb's hoard is a magnitude more voluminous than Chris' collection of toys. If Chris had to have a roommate, for example, his room would have lots of stupid toys in it, but Chris would be compelled to store them within his means. But if Barb had to have a roommate, she'd either get into fights 24/7 about stacking boxes of her crap in the hallways, or she'd rent out a storage unit to store her crap (Chris is too cheap for that) or something.

And that's exactly what Chris and Bob dealt with when living with Barb.

Barb's fucked in the head. Chris is just a dumbass. (Well, in _this_ particular situation, anyway.)


----------



## Lipitor (Dec 6, 2016)

Marvin said:


> To some extent he contributes, but not really in a substantial way.
> 
> Barb's issues are severe enough that she'd get diagnosed with compulsive hoarding. In comparison, Chris is a dumbass who basically keeps a messy room in a childlike fashion. Chris has a lot of crap, but there's a logic behind it. He has valid reasons for why he has his crap.
> 
> ...



I think Chris is just a spoiled child more than anything. Most people that horde toys, usually do a pretty good job of displaying them. They don't really play with them, they're more just a reminder of a happy childhood. Where as Chris's toys are just strewn about like a reckless child who never puts his toys away. I think Chris just has the materialistic desires of a child when it comes to owning/possessing toys. Also you gotta think most people only have brief window of childhood to collect toys in, like age 3-9... where as chris has had 34 years, and has the ability to get money he can waste on toys like your average 6 year old would if he was given a tugboat.


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Dec 6, 2016)

Marvin said:


> In the past, both Chris and Bob tried this, but Barb chimped and threatened to kill herself.



I wish I could have seen this.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 6, 2016)

InTheSidePocket said:


> I wish I could have seen this.



I wish she could have dared to achieve


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Dec 6, 2016)

TiggerNits said:


> I wish she could have dared to achieve



One miracle at a time, I guess.

If Bob was the one still around, he could have potentially done something with Chris. 

The lady man was happiest living with Bob and going to HS.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 6, 2016)

InTheSidePocket said:


> One miracle at a time, I guess.
> 
> If Bob was the one still around, he could have potentially done something with Chris.
> 
> The lady man was happiest living with Bob and going to HS.


Now I kinda wish Barb had died and Bob was taking care of him. Then we'd have videos of Chris bitching and moaning about cleaning the hoard while Bob yelled at him to get off his fat ass.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 6, 2016)

I know this may sound rude, but has anyone noticed that Chris is like the incarnation of every terrible decision Borb made. Think about it; if they had not made such bad decisions throughout life, they would have never met each other in a terrible dive.
Chris and his parents are like those people who just refuse to see all the signs, and then their lives just spiral out of control as a result. It's just so weird, it seems so organized, almost like they lived the life they led intentionally while using those around them a  to project a proxy of their madness and stupidity.


----------



## Heimdallr (Dec 6, 2016)

He has been on a downward spiral since high school. 

So yes


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 6, 2016)

Heimdallr said:


> He has been on a downward spiral since high school.
> 
> So yes



High school was already a lower point for him than it was for me

and I didn't even go to one


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Dec 6, 2016)

Chris is absolutely worse, he stopped being a lolcow a long time ago.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 7, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I know this may sound rude, but has anyone noticed that Chris is like the incarnation of every terrible decision Borb made. Think about it; if they had not made such bad decisions throughout life, they would have never met each other in a terrible dive.
> Chris and his parents are like those people who just refuse to see all the signs, and then their lives just spiral out of control as a result. It's just so weird, it seems so organized, almost like they lived the life they led intentionally while using those around them a  to project a proxy of their madness and stupidity.


He truly is a case study for how to not raise an autistic child.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 7, 2016)

He gradually mutated from lolcow to careercow to horrorcow, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Dec 7, 2016)

InTheSidePocket said:


> One miracle at a time, I guess.
> 
> If Bob was the one still around, he could have potentially done something with Chris.
> 
> The lady man was happiest living with Bob and going to HS.



I don't think Bob would've done much.  We've only seen him actually bring the boot down twice.  Once when he was sick of weens calling him to make him walk in on Chris jerking it.  And once when he was afraid the fucking health commission would condemn his house.

I know he was technically the proactive parent but cmon.  He was still a lazy hic who was totally uninterested in actually turning his son into a real man.


----------



## c-no (Dec 7, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> He gradually mutated from lolcow to careercow to horrorcow, so I'd say yes.


Especially when considering one of the more recent things in memory he has done was have that "un-clit" thing. Things will still get worse once Barb kicks the bucket.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 7, 2016)

Most fucking definitely.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 7, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Most fucking definitely.



It looks like he's having a stroke.


----------



## Buffalo Chan (Dec 7, 2016)

I hate that I didn't get to enjoy his insanity until after he fell so far down his hole he's falling up now,through his same crap but it's not as funny. And the fact he believed he had created a pussy by cutting his taint and telling people about how he got it from a youtube video is really weird. If trolls are getting him to do this stuff than that's fine but if he is doing this on his own, I'm just jealous I missed the fun of making him second guess whether he was actually himself.


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Dec 7, 2016)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I don't think Bob would've done much.  We've only seen him actually bring the boot down twice.  Once when he was sick of weens calling him to make him walk in on Chris jerking it.  And once when he was afraid the fucking health commission would condemn his house.
> 
> I know he was technically the proactive parent but cmon.  He was still a lazy hick who was totally uninterested in actually turning his son into a real man.



Plenty of lazy hicks out there.


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 8, 2016)

TedBovisUK said:


> This is what amazes me, and continues to amaze me with some people. However awful their lives are, however deep their pit of personal bleakness becomes, they're either too lazy to climb out of it or unwilling to do anything to change their situation so they simply shrug their shoulders and let it happen.


If you have a shitty stupid life, you cant really see it getting better, or you cant see the point. To a degree, you have to have poor panning and decision making skills to have a shitty stupid life, so youre probably not going to be able to conjure up the skills to plan a course of action to better yourself either. Even if you do make things better, youve only changed things from your side, not how the world sees and will treat you.

For instance, even if Chris stopped being autistic today, got a job, turned his life around; he'll always be Chris-Chan.

Plus, as you can see evidenced in the video further up the page, the dude's actually retarded.



			
				Chris said:
			
		

> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa*picks up a transformer*aaaaaaaaaaaaAAaa


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 10, 2016)

When I consider "Yoooooung warrior!" I'd say yes.

What comes after _horrorcow?_


----------



## shecameforcwc (Dec 10, 2016)

thismanlies said:


> He truly is a case study for how to not raise an autistic child.


There should be a college class CWC-101, where it shows not only how not to raise a child with autism but dissects the psychology of every stupid thing he has ever done.


----------



## A Potato Named Vodka (Dec 10, 2016)

The most beautiful siren song in the world. 
I think he's getting better while he gets worse. He's got flashes of normalcy. He recognizes some facts of his reality: for instance, he knows his reputation is ruined beyond repair, but is not willing to realize what he's done to ruin his own reputation. That, and he recognizes his financial situation- he knows that the tax man is waiting on the other side of his front door. He just doesn't give a damn, frankly because he can't. As others have said, he's got the cognitive development of a child. He probably still doesn't register that every one of actions has some consequence, positive and negative. The best chance he's got is for the state to throw him in a home after Borb dies.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 10, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> When I consider "Yoooooung warrior!" I'd say yes.
> 
> What comes after _horrorcow?_




Trannichu?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 10, 2016)

shecameforcwc said:


> There should be a college class CWC-101, where it shows not only how not to raise a child with autism but *dissects the psychology of every stupid thing he has ever done*.



That already exists, it's called Kiwi Farms.

And that video, my God, my ears still hurt from watching it. 



Curt Sibling said:


> When I consider "Yoooooung warrior!" I'd say yes.
> 
> What comes after _horrorcow?_



Cellmates with Nick Bate?

Jokes aside, I honestly cannot see him being able to live on his own, not sure if he would end up institutionalized but I feel that the possibility is there.


----------



## $hady-Laydee (Dec 10, 2016)

There was a thread earlier about the new channel and the power getting cut off. I think it got locked. About Barb freezing.






Apparently the financhu saga is getting worse. This is a legit video posted by Chris, considering the begging going on in the comments. This is a legit account, according to the subscriptions.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH4F5jt2lhd-hyMlAqpZIeQ






Southerners and their fear of the cold, always a classic. 
Hey, Chris, are you referring to the temperature in Fahrenheit or Celsius?

Well, Barb is gonna be a popsicle soon. Be careful what you wish for amirite?


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 10, 2016)

$hady-Laydee said:


> There was a thread earlier about the new channel and the power getting cut off. I think it got locked. About Barb freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, this doesn't sound like Chris' voice.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 10, 2016)

Manly-Chicken said:


> I dunno, this doesn't sound like Chris' voice.


Chris' cinematography skills are bad, but this is abysmal


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 10, 2016)

Manly-Chicken said:


> I dunno, this doesn't sound like Chris' voice.


I agree. Chris would keep his nasally tone even when whispering.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 11, 2016)

thismanlies said:


> I agree. Chris would keep his nasally tone even when whispering.


Plus he'd directly upload to cwcvilleguardian, but this one's from cwcvillegaming.
I say troll account.


----------



## Kecleon (Dec 11, 2016)

$hady-Laydee said:


> This is a legit account, according to the subscriptions.



That's the second time I've read that here. What does it even mean? Anyone can make a fake account and subscribe to the same channels as the real one. Clearly a fake, don't know why it's still being discussed.


----------



## $hady-Laydee (Dec 11, 2016)

Manly-Chicken said:


> Plus he'd directly upload to cwcvilleguardian, but this one's from cwcvillegaming.
> I say troll account.





Kecleon said:


> That's the second time I've read that here. What does it even mean? Anyone can make a fake account and subscribe to the same channels as the real one. Clearly a fake, don't know why it's still being discussed.



I think we need further evidence until then.


----------



## JK_Productions (Dec 11, 2016)

If this "cwcvillegaming" account were really Chris and he desperately needed money to get his power back on, why would he upload these videos but not post anything on his normal YT account or Facebook page? I call bullshit. It's a stretch, but if these were corroborated in any way I could potentially think that the whispered voice that says "No, stop wasting your battery" was a decrepit Barb, but since this activity is confined to this unconfirmed account I say fuck off.


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Dec 11, 2016)

$hady-Laydee said:


> I think we need further evidence until then.





JK_Productions said:


> If this "cwcvillegaming" account were really Chris and he desperately needed money to get his power back on, why would he upload these videos but not post anything on his normal YT account or Facebook page? I call bullshit. It's a stretch, but if these were corroborated in any way I could potentially think that the whispered voice that says "No, stop wasting your battery" was a decrepit Barb, but since this activity is confined to this unconfirmed account I say fuck off.


Chris did post to his usual CwcvilleGuardian account just after the hoax electricity video was uploaded, but all he did was comment about video games.


----------



## $hady-Laydee (Dec 11, 2016)

So Chris lied?


----------



## Slowinthemind (Dec 11, 2016)

$hady-Laydee said:


> So Chris lied?


Chris always lies but this new account claiming to be him is just a troll.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 11, 2016)

Generally speaking, electric and gas companies won't shut delinquent customers off during the winter months.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 11, 2016)

$hady-Laydee said:


> This is a legit video posted by Chris, considering the begging going on in the comments. This is a legit account, according to the subscriptions.


It's not a legit video. It's not a legit account.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Dec 11, 2016)

Sega might agree that Chris is getting worse:

https://twitter.com/bloodymarquis/status/807926217403932672


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 11, 2016)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Sega might agree that Chris is getting worse:
> 
> https://twitter.com/bloodymarquis/status/807926217403932672


OH MY GOD IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!!
Chris has always wanted to be in official Sonic media, but careful what you wish for...


----------



## $hady-Laydee (Dec 12, 2016)

He even got the arms flesh colored, just like Chris! 

My favorite part was when sonic said "THEY ARENT FOOOOD SAAAAAAFE!!!"


----------



## Goochole (Dec 12, 2016)

There's been a lot of talk this year about Chris doing either better or worse but I'd say that right now Chris isn't doing too well.

Whatever Bob left Barb and Chris was squandered on frivolous lawsuits and from what I understand they barely make ends meet. Barb even has to pawn jewelry now. Then you have Chris wanting to become a girl which whether people agree or not, is ultimately his own decision, that is also right now a problem for him. Reasonably Barb doesn't have much more time, she's 75 years old now and even if she still has 15 years left in her the both of them just aren't doing too hot. 

Unless some idiot, or idiots, are willing to truly go for this patreon thing and just support their life style each and every month for the rest of their lives, I'd say they're in trouble.

They just can't afford the lifestyle anymore to which they where accustomed.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 12, 2016)

Tfw you play with your toys so hard it causes you to miss your power bill payments at the start of winter





Looks like Sonichu needs to zap the Chanlder house back in order.
Could this be the start of a new age? The start of homeless Chris?

Edit: My bad, I got bamboozled by the troll account. It still wouldn't surprise me that a day is coming when he WILL miss out on a bill and get something cut off


----------



## Marvin (Dec 12, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> Tfw you play with your toys so hard it causes you to miss your power bill payments at the start of winter


I haven't heard of them missing any power bill payments.


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Dec 12, 2016)

Goochole said:


> Whatever Bob left Barb and Chris was squandered on frivolous lawsuits and from what I understand they barely make ends meet. Barb even has to pawn jewelry now



Even without Bob's inheritance, which they blew on the lawwsut, they could maintain their lifestyle with ease. Their total income should be at least $2500 per month. That's more than enough for 2 people, assuming Bob already paid off the mortgage. However it's Barb's greed that messed up everything. Stacking up debts and taking a mortgage really adds up to the minimums they pay each month. I wouldn't be surprised if it sums to an total amount of $1500. But still, with $1000 left it's still doable.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 12, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I haven't heard of them missing any power bill payments.


Not with weens on tap; that's for sure.


----------



## George Costanza (Dec 13, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Not with weens on tap; that's for sure.


you damn trolls are just mocking TRUE & HONEST fans of Christian Christopher Weston Chandler original creator of Sonichu & Rosechu and You Are just Jealous that they are The Real Deal.


----------



## Goochole (Dec 14, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> Even without Bob's inheritance, which they blew on the lawwsut, they could maintain their lifestyle with ease. Their total income should be at least $2500 per month. That's more than enough for 2 people, assuming Bob already paid off the mortgage. However it's Barb's greed that messed up everything. Stacking up debts and taking a mortgage really adds up to the minimums they pay each month. I wouldn't be surprised if it sums to an total amount of $1500. But still, with $1000 left it's still doable.





> Chris: Mmm. six p.m... mmm. Yeah, that sounds do-able. Six p.m.!
> 
> Kacey: [giggles] Do-able, just like me, right?
> 
> Chris: [sings] DO-ABLE BABY!



You're right by the way. They're just terrible with money.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

Is Chris getting worse?

He hasn't video taping himself farting into a half eaten cake.

So there's that.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Dec 14, 2016)

but he video taped himself having sex with a doll AGAIN.
Clearly he learned nothing at all.


----------



## Meta Junglira (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not sure how one can get worse than Chris...

Then again, as the internet shows, there is no bottom...


----------



## A cool alien (Dec 14, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Most fucking definitely.


Chris is a female soul with a male body, and a human siren.


----------



## timtommy (Dec 14, 2016)

Suicidal Emo Panda said:


> Even without Bob's inheritance, which they blew on the lawwsut, they could maintain their lifestyle with ease. Their total income should be at least $2500 per month. That's more than enough for 2 ple, assuming Bob already paid off the mortgage. However it's Barb's greed that messed up everything. Stacking up debts and taking a mortgage really adds up to the minimums they pay each month. I wouldn't be surprised if it sums to an total amount of $1500. But still, with $1000 left it's still doable.


Doable is the key word. Can two people live on $1000 a month for bills, food, entertainment, gas, etc.? Sure. But it is a bit of a challenge. For one thing, it means that finances have to always be on your mind. 

Which I think is basically at the root of Chris' constant bitching about money. His descriptions of finance-based stress sound like he is whining that finances always have to be on his mind. Occassionally it is a specific, "we need money for x and y, and it is hard to scrape it together", but mostly it is just that he always has to be conscious of it. I think he genuinely feels oppressed by it.

(I am arguing that his feelings of opression are genuine feelings, if sometimes exaggerated for sympathy points. Not that they are warranted or that means he shoud be helped out.)


----------



## Suicidal Emo Panda (Dec 14, 2016)

timtommy said:


> Doable is the key word. Can two people live on $1000 a month for bills, food, entertainment, gas, etc.? Sure. But it is a bit of a challenge. For one thing, it means that finances have to always be on your mind.



$600 towards bills, $300 on food and whatever is left goes pocketmoney/savings. Pretty easy imo. 

If they didn't have any debts then they wouldn't have to worry about anything. Not to mention they would own a house aside of that.


----------



## meganboy54 (Dec 14, 2016)

He's always been mentally insane. He's going to be locked up someday if he doesn't change (Chris doesn't know how to change, and never will).


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 14, 2016)

A cool alien said:


> Chris is a female soul with a male body, and a human siren.





Spoiler: Siren












That creature that is coming out of the ground seems about right; just without the cute duck heads.


----------



## George Costanza (Dec 16, 2016)

Chris been giving rotten milk full of cancer for years, but it's the same shit we get with pur breakfast every morning so who cares?
The correct question is:
Can Chris get better?
That is the only way to get a straight answer.
This thread is closed now.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Dec 16, 2016)

Goochole said:


> Unless some idiot, or idiots, are willing to truly go for this patreon thing and just support their life style each and every month for the rest of their lives, I'd say they're in trouble.


I don't see how Watermelon can keep it up indefinitely.


----------



## gamer2014 (Dec 17, 2016)

On his room, cluttered as fuck.

In general at Chandler residence. 

Before the fire - the hoard was primarily from Barb.

After the fire - a mixture of Barb and Chris.


----------



## Kartoffel (Dec 17, 2016)

gamer2014 said:


> On his room, cluttered as fuck.
> 
> In general at Chandler residence.
> 
> ...


It's kind of logical. Before the fire Chris had some kind of bubble full of self made childhood menorabilia and a cuddly and safe imagination space. The fire probably destroyed a lot of his art (because lego is washable unlike shitty pieces of paper) so he lost a lot of the things that showed him some kind of worth, he was unemployed, but at least he was creative? 
He just tries to fill that suddenly immensly increased void in his life instead of leaving his childish ways behind for good. But instead of trying to create new art, he just collects toys, so of course he will never be able to fill it. Playing is nothing special,  that's why children do it, to make experiences in a safe enviroment - until one day they want the real stuff and playing becomes unecessary. For example brushing the mane of a toy pony will never be as fullfilling as doing the exact same thing for your own toddler. Because then your acts actually mean something - do it right and get a sensible adult in the end, do it wrong and create another Chris. 
To put it precisly, unless he puts some work into mastering an actual skill (and therefore getting at least some feeling ot self efficacy) he will never truely get out of his depressed phase and never amount to anything.


----------



## everythingisawkward999 (Dec 17, 2016)

I think her mental state is decaying severely. Back in 2009 if she got a wound on her taint, she, or he at the time, would probably go see a doctor and get that thing fixed. Today she's so naive, or insane, that she isn't gonna see a doctor. She thinks she has an actual labia. It's heartbreaking. I don't want her to die...


----------



## Ryuuzaki (L) (Dec 17, 2016)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> I think her mental state is decaying severely. Back in 2009 if she got a wound on her taint, she, or he at the time, would probably go see a doctor and get that thing fixed. Today she's so naive, or insane, that she isn't gonna see a doctor. She thinks she has an actual labia. It's heartbreaking. I don't want her to die...


->her


----------



## everythingisawkward999 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ryuuzaki (L) said:


> ->her



I am using the pronouns Chris prefers


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Dec 17, 2016)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> I am using the pronouns Chris prefers



Do you also send him the amount of money he prefers?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 17, 2016)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> I think her mental state is decaying severely. Back in 2009 if she got a wound on her taint, she, or he at the time, would probably go see a doctor and get that thing fixed. Today she's so naive, or insane, that she isn't gonna see a doctor. She thinks she has an actual labia. It's heartbreaking. I don't want her to die...


Which probably proves that the tranny thing is a symptom of Chris' eventual slide into insanity and cognitive delusion.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 17, 2016)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> I think her mental state is decaying severely. Back in 2009 if she got a wound on her taint, she, or he at the time, would probably go see a doctor and get that thing fixed. Today she's so naive, or insane, that she isn't gonna see a doctor. She thinks she has an actual labia. It's heartbreaking. I don't want her to die...




Chris is a dude. He got a bent donger and everything


----------



## George Costanza (Dec 18, 2016)

Let Chris be a woman if he wants to, that shit isnt going to change anything, he's been crossdressing for years.


----------



## SoneeBoi (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't know if Chris is getting worse, but his trolls sure as fuck are.


----------



## Guy Smiley (Dec 18, 2016)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> I think her mental state is decaying severely. Back in 2009 if she got a wound on her taint, she, or he at the time, would probably go see a doctor and get that thing fixed. Today she's so naive, or insane, that she isn't gonna see a doctor. She thinks she has an actual labia. It's heartbreaking. I don't want her to die...



Chris saw a doctor about the taint wound when it happened earlier this year. His mental state IS deteriorating, but it's not that bad yet. Chris isn't going to die from the taint wound.


----------



## everythingisawkward999 (Dec 18, 2016)

Guy Smiley said:


> Chris saw a doctor about the taint wound when it happened earlier this year. His mental state IS deteriorating, but it's not that bad yet. Chris isn't going to die from the taint wound.


He could. Some serious infections could arise from the wound if he doesn't regularly clean that up...


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Dec 18, 2016)

Guy Smiley said:


> Chris isn't going to die from the taint.



He'll die the same way we'll die. Old, still triggered over who knows what. And we all go out ranting about how better we are than the other. Don't you just love a happy ending?


----------



## Marvin (Dec 18, 2016)

everythingisawkward999 said:


> He could. Some serious infections could arise from the wound if he doesn't regularly clean that up...


It's the kind of thing that gets you quickly or not at all. Because Chris has lasted this long, it strongly suggests he's following the maintenance routine his doctor gave him.


----------



## everythingisawkward999 (Dec 19, 2016)

Marvin said:


> It's the kind of thing that gets you quickly or not at all. Because Chris has lasted this long, it strongly suggests he's following the maintenance routine his doctor gave him.


It sounds very un Chris like, but I hope you're right


----------



## ADN_VIII (Dec 19, 2016)

I think better or worse in regards to Chris are terms without any meaningful definition. Imagine a ladder. Chris is on the rungs, but we don't know where the top and bottom are. Every time we think he's hit bottom, he goes further down and the ladder extends. Any time he seems to be getting better, it seems closer to climbing up a few rungs before an inevitable descent.


----------



## LegoChris (Dec 20, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> When I consider "Yoooooung warrior!" I'd say yes.
> 
> What comes after _horrorcow?_


Deadcow


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Dec 21, 2016)

LegoChris said:


> Deadcow



No. It's Cashcow.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have to say he is about the same just a different kind of bad


----------



## Bungleboy (Apr 8, 2017)

I think he might be at risk for early-onset dementia at the very least. A high fat, high sugar, and high cholesterol diet has been linked to Alzheimer's, he basically does nothing to stimulate his mind which is another risk factor, and Barb is very obviously senile herself.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Bungleboy said:


> I think he might be at risk for early-onset dementia at the very least. A high fat, high sugar, and high cholesterol diet has been linked to Alzheimer's, he basically does nothing to stimulate his mind which is another risk factor, and Barb is very obviously senile herself.



Barb's not senile, she's just a bitter shrew with a persecution complex.  She knows exactly what she's doing.


----------

